# Hot Boy Thread!



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2006)

Share hottie pics, girls! All kinds welcome. :eat2: 

Here's my favorite flavor of the week... 

View attachment 43996.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2006)

*Buffs nails on chest*

Not that I'm trying to be arrogant or nothin'


----------



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *Buffs nails on chest*
> 
> Not that I'm trying to be arrogant or nothin'


Is that a good thing or a bad thing, Blackjack? ~sheepish grin~

Does this mean you are a hot boy? Post pix pls tanx.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 8, 2006)

Umm yeah Sexy Daddy Criss Angel!!! :wubu: 

View attachment criss03.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2006)

Good call, Misse! 

Ohkay, my turn again! 

View attachment dds.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

OHHHHH you busted out the Simon card!!! Haa well I am gonna bust out the Superman card!!!  

View attachment brandonrouth.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Hell yes I busted out the Simon card... since 4th grade I've been playing that one. FOURTH GRADE... 

Ohkay, your boy has some great teeth, but take a look at these... 

View attachment christian_bale.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing, Blackjack? ~sheepish grin~
> 
> Does this mean you are a hot boy? Post pix pls tanx.



I'll post the tame picture once I get my laptop back online- tomorrow afternoon, that'll be. The more nekkid ones will require a PMed request.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'll post the tame picture once I get my laptop back online- tomorrow afternoon, that'll be. The more nekkid ones will require a PMed request.



Whooo HOOO! Hear that chickies? PM Blackjack for nekkid photos!!! ~whistles~ Meeeowww.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Whooo HOOO! Hear that chickies? PM Blackjack for nekkid photos!!! ~whistles~ Meeeowww.



Well, I'm not TOTALLY nekkid. I _am _wearing a watch.

Oh, and I admit that I'm not as much of a looker as the celebs posted here, but meh. At least an honorable mention.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

How about a little Adrien Brody to spice up your day!!!! 

View attachment adrien_brody_01.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I'm not TOTALLY nekkid. I _am _wearing a watch.
> 
> Oh, and I admit that I'm not as much of a looker as the celebs posted here, but meh. At least an honorable mention.



We like all kinds here, mister. There will be none of that I-don't-compare talk. Tsk tsk! Work what you got, dammit. That's an order.

And now for a smokin hot Okie! 

View attachment 9440238-9440244-slarge.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 9, 2006)

Some one turned me on to this guy Fredrik Ljungberg . YUMMIE 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie, him I know. That is the lead singer for The All-American Rejects. Man are those some deep eyes!!!

Here's my smokin' hottie!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope this one is bigger 

View attachment 82600809_9eef20c848_m.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Some one turned me on to this guy Fredrik Ljungberg . YUMMIE



We likes what we see, girlie. He's a model we're assuming? Thanks for sharing!

Speaking of models... 

View attachment nigel.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

And another Brandon......Brandon Boyd that is! 

View attachment brandonboyd.JPG


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Buffie, him I know. That is the lead singer for The All-American Rejects. Man are those some deep eyes!!!
> 
> Here's my smokin' hottie!!



Bingo, Chimpi! Way to go. Nice hottie pic, too. I file him under "Unconventionally Hot". That's where I also file this guy... 

View attachment paulyshore_mindingthestore_240_001.jpg


----------



## Mini (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll post some semi-nudes if I can find my camera. I've been working out. >_>

And it almost shows!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'll post some semi-nudes if I can find my camera. I've been working out. >_>
> 
> And it almost shows!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mini again.*



Damn.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Sep 9, 2006)

I couldn't resist. :wubu: Arisssss!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

They're all very nice, but only one hot boy I'm thinking of these days.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice pic, Saturday! Thanks!

Here's one I like to call I-Might-Go-To-Jail-For-This Hot... 

View attachment nickcarter1.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Yummy Orlando, I just love skinny men, well hell I love men period!! 

View attachment orlando_bloom_97.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

There's a severe lack of hot blonde boys... this makes me sad. Orlando made a crazy sexy blonde, Misse. Just FYI. Here's another hot non-blonde! 

View attachment 373_watanabe.jpg


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2006)

> AnnMarie:
> They're all very nice, but only one hot boy I'm thinking of these days.



Pst px pls, tnx


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is one that is a little off the beaten path for me, this has been fun.... OMG he is not dark haired imagine that!!! ~psst he is British!!~ Matt Hales of Aqualung, he sooo RAWKS.. 

View attachment matthales.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sooooo tempted, but I fear I'd never be forgiven.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Awww c'mon Carrie! I posted Nick Carter. Can it be worse than that? I doubt it. 

Since Misse posted some pasty British Hot... I'll post a little spicy Latino Hot. 

View attachment 65-5.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

there's some Welsh hot for you... 
he's def the sexiest



in rock


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

oooh.. good lordy... *quivers*
the orlando pic made me have to get up and change my panties lol


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG I love the Super Furry Animals!!!! Gruff is a super sexy daddy for sure!! Here is another Sexy Daddy, Tom Chaplin!! :smitten: 

View attachment tomchaplin.JPG


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

You ladies are all forgetting one person you should be drooling over, okay? Just because I adore you all am I sharing this with you... but it should have been your first thought. He's pretty darn fine, in my *cough* humble *cough* opinion. 

View attachment Halloween4a.JPG


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Awww c'mon Carrie! I posted Nick Carter. Can it be worse than that? I doubt it.
> 
> Since Misse posted some pasty British Hot... I'll post a little spicy Latino Hot.



Benicio del Torres! he is so :eat2: in every movie! Then again, the movies he is in are the kinds of movies i really, REALLY love ~ action/suspense stuff. 

ya know, i can kind of daydream of him in grease paint and cammo from The Hunted lol ... wahoo! i'd go for that!  Seriously... like tie me up with vines from the woods or, uh, whatever anyday, mr del torres. Reowr! lol


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> oooh.. good lordy... *quivers*
> the orlando pic made me have to get up and change my panties lol



Ha haa haaaa, that is great, well maybe not for you.... He is HOT fo sho fo sho!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> OMG I love the Super Furry Animals!!!! Gruff is a super sexy daddy for sure!! Here is another Sexy Daddy, Tom Chaplin!! :smitten:



wahoO! sfa ok! lol they're fucking amazing! i have had the good fortune to catch them play four times so far. It's ears-bleeding fun, for certain lmao


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> You ladies are all forgetting one person you should be drooling over, okay? Just because I adore you all am I sharing this with you... but it should have been your first thought. He's pretty darn fine, in my *cough* humble *cough* opinion.



We love the hair. we think you're aDORable! *happy internet hugs!!!*


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> You ladies are all forgetting one person you should be drooling over, okay? Just because I adore you all am I sharing this with you... but it should have been your first thought. He's pretty darn fine, in my *cough* humble *cough* opinion.


Well hello there.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> wahoO! sfa ok! lol they're fucking amazing! i have had the good fortune to catch them play four times so far. It's ears-bleeding fun, for certain lmao



I was just having this conversation about how I either am out of town when they are here or I have had surgery:doh: .... uughhh, I mean I have seen at least 500 shows by now, but that is one I would love to see. 

"you've got to tolerate all thos people that you hate" SFA


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm a bit less scruffy these days, but the hair is still long and the cup of alcohol in my hand is still usually there depending on the night... hehe


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'm a bit less scruffy these days, but the hair is still long and the cup of alcohol in my hand is still usually there depending on the night... hehe


It's good hair, yes. The alc-o-hol is good too! YAY for boys and booze!


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

Last night was definitely a sloppy one... but at least I used classy means to get there... yay Goldschlager (and maybe some Natty Light... but that's classy too, okay? I'm in college here)


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Last night was definitely a sloppy one... but at least I used classy means to get there... yay Goldschlager (and maybe some Natty Light... but that's classy too, okay? I'm in college here)


Fair enough. On a budget... understood. 
If you save your pennies, you'll have money for TATTOO HOT, as demonstrated here! :wubu: 

View attachment rikirachtman.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a shout out to the Canadians, ehh!! Ed Robertson from the Barenaked Ladies.... 

View attachment edrobertson.jpg


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Fair enough. On a budget... understood.
> If you save your pennies, you'll have money for TATTOO HOT, as demonstrated here! :wubu:




JEWISH... therefore no tattoos. But I can pretend to be slightly badass if it'll get me anywhere!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> JEWISH... therefore no tattoos. But I can pretend to be slightly badass if it'll get me anywhere!


Then I won't tell you what permanent thing I did with my girlie friend, who is also Jewish... Her mom was SO PISSED OFF at us. Ohmigawd. The thing is... I told her NOT to. I really did. :doh: 

How's about a little crappy-indy-film-obscure Hot - 

View attachment 2001-01-12-ethan_embry.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Aside from the ever foxy eightyseven, here are my picks:

(Note...I am a nerd, k thx...my picks might seem odd)

Steven Wilson of Porcupine Tree (my fave band) 

View attachment SW-door.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

That pic was little...he's in this one too, on the left. 

View attachment porcupinetree_2.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Hot rapper guy from the snakes on a plane video. 

View attachment snakesonahottie.JPG


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Jack Black lol 

View attachment jack_black.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

John Stewart 

View attachment jonstewart.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Rick Moranis...as Dark Helmet (though, I prefer little shop of horrors rick, myself...) 

View attachment rickmoranis.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok...I couldn't get the stupid pics to download, but here are my favs

Jason Statham - The Italian Job, The Trasnporter, Snatch

Tom Welling - TV Superman on Smallville

Both of them are just sooooooo yummy!

:wubu:


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

and finally for now, (don't laugh at me lol) Kenan Thompson 

View attachment Kenan_Thompson.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> You ladies are all forgetting one person you should be drooling over, okay? Just because I adore you all am I sharing this with you... but it should have been your first thought. He's pretty darn fine, in my *cough* humble *cough* opinion.



The sexiest guys wear Michigan jerseys...

GO WOLVERINES!!!!

Rachael


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Rick Moranis...as Dark Helmet (though, I prefer little shop of horrors rick, myself...)


Ohkay, I'm going to be honest, ya lost me on this one Tami. Rick Moranis is your Nick Carter, huh? LOL  I understand AND don't get it at the same time. Does that make sense?


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, one more (from my fave show, Six Feet Under). Both are foxy, but expecially Matthew St. Patrick (on right) 

View attachment DavidAndKeith.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Ohkay, I'm going to be honest, ya lost me on this one Tami. Rick Moranis is your Nick Carter, huh? LOL  I understand AND don't get it at the same time. Does that make sense?



Totally...it's the nerd appeal. God I love me some nerds.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Another Matthew St. Patrick...and I think I am spent now  

View attachment matthewstpatric.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Ohkay, I'm going to be honest, ya lost me on this one Tami. Rick Moranis is your Nick Carter, huh? LOL  I understand AND don't get it at the same time. Does that make sense?



get me a flashlight, too lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

View attachment GaleHaroldOMG03.jpg​
*swoon*


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 9349​
> *swoon*



who's that? *tilts head sideways* it's late... way, way past my bedtime lol. don't make us guess. i'm pop culture retarded, just fyi.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Awww c'mon Carrie! I posted Nick Carter. Can it be worse than that? I doubt it.
> 
> Since Misse posted some pasty British Hot... I'll post a little spicy Latino Hot.




Haha, yes, I think I topped you with Rick Moranis lol.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

it's probably somebody everyone already knows and I'm going to wind up looking like i live under a rock in the desert ... and know no one lol


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> who's that? *tilts head sideways* it's late... way, way past my bedtime lol. don't make us guess. i'm pop culture retarded, just fyi.



Don't feel bad...I couldn't figure out who that is either and I do love pop culture!

Rachael


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

and...

View attachment hal.jpg​


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Don't feel bad...I couldn't figure out who that is either and I do love pop culture!
> 
> Rachael




Me three...no clue who it is.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> and...
> 
> View attachment 9350​




Not bad...but is he actually in Evanesence? Cause that might disqualify him for me, lol.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Totally...it's the nerd appeal. God I love me some nerds.


Amen to Nerdy Hot! Here's s'more. 

View attachment nj9.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, all I have to say is...WHY DIDN'T SOMEONE COME UP WITH THIS THREAD SOONER? I have never seen so many hot guys in one place before!

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Amen to Nerdy Hot! Here's s'more.




omg hot! never seen this one before, but I like


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 9349​
> *swoon*



Gale Harold is like the bomb! I loved his role on Queer as Folk as the sexy heartbreaker Brian, and I wished he would of gotten more screen time this season on Deadwood as Wyatt Earp.... This thread is killing me!! In all the right ways though....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Gale Harold is like the bomb! I loved his role on Queer as Folk as the sexy heartbreaker Brian, and I wished he would of gotten more screen time this season on Deadwood as Wyatt Earp.... This thread is killing me!! In all the right ways though....




You got it right  

View attachment gale.jpg​


----------



## Tina (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> They're all very nice, but only one hot boy I'm thinking of these days.



Me, too, honey. At least we know it's not the same one! 

These boys are nice, but none of them are my Biggie. :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Me, too, honey. At least we know it's not the same one!
> 
> These boys are nice, but none of them are my Biggie. :wubu:


Like THIS Biggie? Purr Purr! 

View attachment Chris_Noth.sized.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Gale Harold is like the bomb! I loved his role on Queer as Folk as the sexy heartbreaker Brian, and I wished he would of gotten more screen time this season on Deadwood as Wyatt Earp.... This thread is killing me!! In all the right ways though....



my nickname for deadwood was the "fuck show," because they dropped the f-bomb every sentence. my friend and i counted like 30 after 10 minutes. It was a riot. i can't get into that show. I like most of the other ones on hbo, though


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> You got it right
> 
> View attachment 9352​



I think the AC quit working, cause it is HOT in here all of a sudden!! :wubu:


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

Bedtime for me...got sites to update in the AM (aka, when I get up at like noon)

I'll check back on the hotness soon!

Night!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Like THIS Biggie? Purr Purr!



Ohhh, he is :eat2: !!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I think the AC quit working, cause it is HOT in here all of a sudden!! :wubu:



Are you watching him on Vanished?


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> my nickname for deadwood was the "fuck show," because they dropped the f-bomb every sentence. my friend and i counted like 30 after 10 minutes. It was a riot. i can't get into that show. I like most of the other ones on hbo, though



I have followed Deadwood from the first season, and I guess I am attracted to it due to the fact my dad raised me and well I watched westerns more so than anyone else I know. Yeah, the F bomb is frequent and so is cocksucker which I like sooo much better....


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are you watching him on Vanished?



Did the show start already? Damnit man, no I go to school on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings.  I am sooo getting Tivo this month!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Did the show start already? Damnit man, no I go to school on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday evenings.  I am sooo getting Tivo this month!!



Yup, a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't live without my DVR.

OK, here's one more, then off to bed for me...

View attachment josh.jpg​


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I have followed Deadwood from the first season, and I guess I am attracted to it due to the fact my dad raised me and well I watched westerns more so than anyone else I know. Yeah, the F bomb is frequent and so is cocksucker which I like sooo much better....



i'll bet it'd be interesting to me if they didn't go crazy with the cursing... I mean, just because they can, it doesn't mean they have to every sentence. Expletives are for effect, not for every other word in a sentence. it makes it hard for me to take it seriously lol. I don't quite know how to explain it better. Sopranos doesn't even do that and it's about mobs, so............. what the FUCK are they thinking?  :doh:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't live without my DVR.
> 
> OK, here's one more, then off to bed for me...
> 
> View attachment 9354​



he looks kind of like George Michael... a little - the facial features, i mean 


kinda sorta


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

ok.. still waiting for pics of my fav hotties (in my opinion) cuz i'm too lazy to go download some lol

*Orlando.. which has been posted
*Matt Damon *drools*
*Tom Cruise (yes..sorry everyone but he still makes me cream myself lol)
*Elijah Wood (he could be my 1st true love's brother) 
*Josh Hartnet
*the guy who plays clark kent in the show smallville
*last but not least: Mike (does my bf count? lol) (i could post a pic but i already know what he looks like) 

oohh.. if I could just marry them all... (well maybe not tom.. just wanna look at him) but ooohh i would soooooo be in heaven lol


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> he looks kind of like George Michael... a little - the facial features, i mean
> 
> 
> kinda sorta




This one I know...it's the hottie from the TV show Lost

Rachael


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> This one I know...it's the hottie from the TV show Lost
> 
> Rachael




yup! That's him


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> ok.. still waiting for pics of my fav hotties (in my opinion) cuz i'm too lazy to go download some lol
> 
> *Orlando.. which has been posted
> *Matt Damon *drools*
> ...



I did say Tom Welling from Smallville, I just couldn't get the pic to download!!! DAMN IT!!!

Rachael


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> i'll bet it'd be interesting to me if they didn't go crazy with the cursing... I mean, just because they can, it doesn't mean they have to every sentence. Expletives are for effect, not for every other word in a sentence. it makes it hard for me to take it seriously lol. I don't quite know how to explain it better. Sopranos doesn't even do that and it's about mobs, so............. what the FUCK are they thinking?  :doh:



I dunno, it gets on my nerves a bit too. Maybe living back then was such a pain that is the best they could do to pass the time...lol


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Ohhh, he is :eat2: !!!


Mr. Big was the reason why I started watching Sex and the City. He is tasty delicious for sure. 

I call this one Break-Me-Off-A-Piece-Of-That Hot - 

View attachment ryan2.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I dunno, it gets on my nerves a bit too. Maybe living back then was such a pain that is the best they could do to pass the time...lol



pass the f-ing whiskey, motherf-r. get me a clean c-cks-cking f-ing glass, too, barkeep :doh: lol


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Mr. Big was the reason why I started watching Sex and the City. He is tasty delicious for sure.
> 
> I call this one Break-Me-Off-A-Piece-Of-That Hot -



Cradle Robber!!! ROFL, ok but he is hot..... not sure how old he is now but that one is of him when he was umm barely legal...ha haa


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey...I just wanna remind you guys that we should be "uploading from a URL" (use the paper clip) and not posting pics housed elsewhere (or we'll be bandwidth pirates).

It's really easy to do. I highly recommend it. Just right click on the pic and get the properties, and copy and paste it in where it says "Upload File from a URL".


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Cradle Robber!!! ROFL, ok but he is hot..... not sure how old he is now but that one is of him when he was umm barely legal...ha haa


Oh yeah?!


Well...

Shit. Ohkay fine. Guilty as charged. 

Speaking of hot blondes - 

View attachment rkst30b.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey...I just wanna remind you guys that we should be "uploading from a URL" (use the paper clip) and not posting pics housed elsewhere (or we'll be bandwidth pirates).
> 
> It's really easy to do. I highly recommend it. Just right click on the pic and get the properties, and copy and paste it in where it says "Upload File from a URL".



My pics are not housed anywhere but on my own computer! Cause I am a dork I should say, but I understand what you are saying.... Some do not want you to do that either, that is use their link for posting an image they have offered to share.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> My pics are not housed anywhere but on my own computer!


Yeah, your computer is bursting at the seams with man porn! Ha ha ha!!! Busted!!! It's a House of Man Porn!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Yeah, your computer is bursting at the seams with man porn! Ha ha ha!!! Busted!!! It's a House of Man Porn!



LOL, Man Porn!! If I only had time....


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> LOL, Man Porn!! If I only had time....



If you have the time... I have the... :eat2: 

View attachment mut90_022_MF.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> If you have the time... I have the... :eat2:



Ok, not my definition of "man porn" but Dave Gahan is my future ex husband....:wubu: :smitten: :shocked:


----------



## Friday (Sep 9, 2006)

Tom Welling...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG..when I get home I'll be all over this thread like white on rice..LMFAO..I have a TON of hot guys that no one has posted..I'm excited 

YAY! for hot boys..and yay for me finding one!

<Edited by AM: Please note, Misty did NOT find a hot guy!!! I read this as "yay, I found one!" - but no, she's still sexy, and oh-so-eligible - so please apply at will. All serious applications will be considered. 

This has been a public service, in case anyone else read that line the way I did. 

 /edit>


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't usually "swoon" over celebs...but Stuart Townsend just DOES it for me!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Not a celeb, but the man I ecstatically call my fiance... He rocks my world.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Not a celeb, but the man I ecstatically call my fiance... He rocks my world.



And rightly so, Laura. Positively yummy!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 9, 2006)

I made it to about the fourth pic (of the superman guy?) and passed out. I am now back, alert, and have to go to confession for my lustful thoughts.

Can someone pst px pls tnx of Johnny Depp, Richard Gere in Pretty Woman, and Oded Fehr from the Mummy or Deuce Bigalow? I am having a very blonde day, cannot figure out how to pst px pls tnx, and am still recovering from my fainting spell.

I can get the link, but not the actual pic up on here:

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Chateau/1990/

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...eg&no=42&tt=439&oid=fb6774b45d9f3b6e&ei=UTF-8

YUM....


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is one of Johnny...


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 9, 2006)

OH. MY. GOD.:smitten: :wubu: 


thank you

........passes out again.....


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

And one of Oded...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

And finally...Richard


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 9, 2006)

You have done it. You have found the kryptonite to shut up the HappyFatChick.  

O.M.G.

I just fell off my chair and am laying on the floor in deep, lustful thoughts...   

thanks

p.s. the link I posted of Oded with the reflection of him in the water literally makes me start to sweat lol!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG I love Johnny!!! He is in my top 5 ATF as far as hot men go!!!




MoonGoddess said:


> Here is one of Johnny...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

And Vincent Perez...what a heart breaker!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

There are few that just melt my butter and this PRETTY, PRETTY MAN IS ONE OF THEM!!!!

What woman would not just die to get a piece of Jon BonJovi??? 

View attachment jon_bon_jovi.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

and my FAV bad boy who has publicly stated that he loves BBW.....Oh baby, hurt me, hurt me!

Ladies I live you....Tommy Lee 

View attachment tommy.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

Gawd I love this thread! Buffie girl, you sooooooo RAWK!!

Ok, no IMHO this is the pretties man who ever lived!!

RIP Elvis! 

View attachment elvis.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 9, 2006)

omggg i love this threadddd

i have a bunch!

Rory Cochrane mmmmm





Hugh and his sexy eyes





Brian Littrell from the Backstreet Boys (yea I still have a crush on him)





Carey Hart!!!!





Chris Jericho





Rob Van Dam (watching him wrestle is better than sex!)





Drake Bell... he looks way young, but hes legal


----------



## Mini (Sep 9, 2006)

This is the kind of thread that gives me lingering doubts about my sexuality.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 9, 2006)

A blond for Buffie:

http://www.bradpittfan.com/


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> This is the kind of thread that gives me lingering doubts about my sexuality.



You know, I can totally understand that, but I also think guys put too much stock into the ability to find another man hot/sexually attractive. 

I find LOTS of chicks really hot/doable, but I'm not gay. Corruptable under the proper circumstances?? Mmmm, maybe. I have called myself drunk-curious before (made out with a girl, was wasted.... kissed a girl, was wasted.)

So anyway, no big comment on your situation, M, but just wanted to point out that seeing hot guys and knowing their hot is not always reason for doubts.  

And if you're going that road, well... you know what's coming..... 


Post pix pls, tnx.

Okay, serious/hijack over, please continue with the drooling and all.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

As promised...












I promise I'll have better-quality ones up soon. I just need a better camera.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> Here is one of Johnny...




How could I have forgot Johnny!!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> and my FAV bad boy who has publicly stated that he loves BBW.....Oh baby, hurt me, hurt me!
> 
> Ladies I live you....Tommy Lee



Ok...so if he has publicly stated that he loves BBW's, can someone please tell me why the hell he was married to that anorexic skank Pamela Anderson?

:doh: 

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 9, 2006)

adam savage :wubu:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Ok...so if he has publicly stated that he loves BBW's, can someone please tell me why the hell he was married to that anorexic skank Pamela Anderson?
> 
> :doh:
> 
> Rachael




She is MAJOR LEAGUE nasty! Check out this one....


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

So, to make up for that rather unpleasant assult on the senses...I give you....






I always thought he was so heart-wrenchingly adorable!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Ok...so if he has publicly stated that he loves BBW's, can someone please tell me why the hell he was married to that anorexic skank Pamela Anderson?
> 
> :doh:
> 
> Rachael




couldn't have said it better myself.. lol


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'll post some semi-nudes if I can find my camera. I've been working out. >_>
> 
> And it almost shows!


Find your damn camera. NOW. That's an order, Mister! Or buy a disposable, get one-hour processing, and scan in the results for upload. I'm not picky.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

Some dear to me has asked that I post some more pictures of "my kind" of guy.

So for you, I proudly present...Gerard Butler. Scottish beauty.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> Some dear to me has asked that I post some more pictures of "my kind" of guy.
> 
> So for you, I proudly present...Gerard Butler. Scottish beauty.




OMG!! My heart just melted....can we find a pic of this Scottish beauty in a kilt? Love the men in kilts....my family is Scottish as well, and I love to go to the local Highland Games and just watch the men, YUMMMMMMM.

Rachael


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> OMG!! My heart just melted....can we find a pic of this Scottish beauty in a kilt? Love the men in kilts....my family is Scottish as well, and I love to go to the local Highland Games and just watch the men, YUMMMMMMM.
> 
> Rachael




Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> OMG!! My heart just melted....can we find a pic of this Scottish beauty in a kilt? Love the men in kilts....my family is Scottish as well, and I love to go to the local Highland Games and just watch the men, YUMMMMMMM.
> 
> Rachael




I am a Gunn by marriage, and a McLeod by birth. You wouldn't believe the thrill I had when seeing the Black Watch perform for the first time.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............

Can someone please get me some smelling salts and a cold wash cloth.....

:wubu: :smitten:  

Rachael


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............
> 
> Can someone please get me some smelling salts and a cold wash cloth.....
> 
> ...




***Fiendish giggles***

This is fun...isn't it!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

I wish his pants would drop!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Someone needs to post of UncannyBruce in his kilt in here...talk about a hottie!

 

Rachael


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Someone needs to post of UncannyBruce in his kilt in here...talk about a hottie!
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael




Who is UncannyBruce?


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

He posts on Dim all the time...if you go to the Fashion/Clothing board and click on the Adorable top bought at bash thread and scroll down a ways...there is a pic of a really hot guy in a kilt and a lady in a blue top. That is Bruce YUM!

Rachael


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> adam savage :wubu:



Adam is great! 

Anthony Bourdain is my favorite guy on TV, though because he's never afraid to say what's really on his mind. He isn't one of those boring, quiet guys. lol.  He's quite hot as well!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

holy Irish hot!  He's, by far, thee (to me, anyway... but, to my best friend he is just "one of the 3...") sexiest irishman ever. Not only that, he's got the voice of an angel, so it's hard not to be captivated. I have two male friends who think he's hot just because of how well he can sing! LOL.  i can't quite seem to resist them in general, but he is absolutely charming and physically stunning.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG, I went to sleep, ran some errands and came back to this?? I don't think I am breathing really!! ~drool~ All the naked and semi-naked boys up in here are just to die for and yes that includes blackjack and his supposed crappy camera!! It is only crappy if you can't post semi-nude photos, so I think you are doing OK!!!! 

Gotta give props to John Cusack, love him!! :smitten: Does anyone else know of some other fat lovers? Such as the post on Tommy Lee, I never heard that he claimed to like BBW but he is super groovy in my book! 

View attachment cusack_john.jpg


View attachment looking.jpg


View attachment retro.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> As promised...
> 
> I promise I'll have better-quality ones up soon. I just need a better camera.



Heyo Blackjack! Great shots!! Good on you. Now you have the bathroom mirror myspace photos in everyone's album LOL  I LMAO'ed at your quote. i have the scene from the staged theft stuck in my head (season 2, I think - when they think it's Quinn's bday and they stage the theft of Captain Murphy's happycake oven in order to mask the surprise party). 

Quinn: I'm sure there's a logical explanation for all the stuff that's gone missing.
Captain Murphy: Yeaaahhh. You TOOK 'em!
Quinn: WHAT?!
Debbie: come on, Quinn. Just... 'fess up, ok?
Quinn: OH, Iiiiiii get it. Blame the black guy. Automatically just blame the BLACK guy! Nice. 
Sparks: Well, just a minute ago you were all ready to blame the latino!
Quinn: I never...
Marco: Wait! So latinos steal, eh? We're all just a bunch of stinkin' thieves, is that it?!!!
Quinn: Hey, I never said anything about you! I never said that!
Captain Murphy: <moving next to Quinn and sniffing> You don't have to say it. I can smell it on you.
Sparks: You disgusting bigot.
Marco: <trailing off in Spanish curses at Quinn>
Debbie: UGH! <looking at Quinn with complete disdain> I can't BELIEVE I had sex with you like... a bajillion times.
Quinn: <shocked> <muttering> Can we NOT talk about our sex life?! 
Debbie: What? Was it too hot for you, Quinny? <touching his chin seductively> Too raw... and... mmm.. savage?
Quinn: Uh, well... That one time *was* a little weird.
Debbie: <long pause> OH. right. With the ... eh... Thing.
Quinn: yeah.
Debbie: <stuttering> I was drunk!
Quinn: Still weird.
Captain Murphy: ENOUGH! You two will be married, that way, Aries, God of Mars, will look more favorably upon your couplings. Nowwww... COUPLE!

lmao


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> OMG, I went to sleep, ran some errands and came back to this?? I don't think I am breathing really!! ~drool~ All the naked and semi-naked boys up in here are just to die for and yes that includes blackjack and his supposed crappy camera!! It is only crappy if you can't post semi-nude photos, so I think you are doing OK!!!!
> 
> Gotta give props to John Cusack, love him!! :smitten: Does anyone else know of some other fat lovers? Such as the post on Tommy Lee, I never heard that he claimed to like BBW but he is super groovy in my book!



Oh, he is super hot, too  must be the dark eyes. They get me every time lol


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> I don't usually "swoon" over celebs...but Stuart Townsend just DOES it for me!



Stuart is HOT!!! Loved him in the movie Head in the Clouds... :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Sep 9, 2006)

Townsend in _Queen of the Damned_ did something lovely for me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

My number 2 hottie.. way behind number 1: Colin Firth. He makes me want to be a bad, bad girl, just so I can hear him scold me with that sexy, British accent...


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 9, 2006)

Elijah Wood makes me want to lick my screen. <--clickie for big lick-worthy photo.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Heyo Blackjack! Great shots!! Good on you. Now you have the bathroom mirror myspace photos in everyone's album LOL



Thanks- and heck, it's all I can do until I can convince someone to take pictures of me nekkid.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Elijah Wood makes me want to lick my screen. <--clickie for big lick-worthy photo.




WOW!!! I didn't realize his eyes were quite that blue! Amazing photo...

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a thing for nerdy boys/guys. But just about any blue-eyed person will stop me in my tracks. Don't know what it is about blue eyes.

Whew.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I have a thing for nerdy boys/guys. But just about any blue-eyed person will stop me in my tracks. Don't know what it is about blue eyes.
> 
> Whew.



Tell me about it...dark hair and light eyes (blue, green, hazel) just make me melt! 

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 9, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Tell me about it...dark hair and light eyes (blue, green, hazel) just make me melt!
> 
> Rachael


that's it exactly!

omgosh is it ever.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 9, 2006)

Moon- every pic of every guy you have posted here is delicious!:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> My pics are not housed anywhere but on my own computer! Cause I am a dork I should say, but I understand what you are saying.... Some do not want you to do that either, that is use their link for posting an image they have offered to share.




Exactly! Uploading it to dimensions from their sites does not link to their site, it houses it here. Same as if you upload it from your own computer.

And btw - I completely agree with your assessment of JOHN CUSACK! He is my all time fave actor. Love love love him.

You found some great pics of him!!


Here's another. 

View attachment john_cusack.jpg​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

WOO HOO..I'm home..here's my boys..LAURA beat me to Colin Firth..OMG..LOVE HIM

View attachment 9396


View attachment 9397


View attachment 9398


View attachment 9399




View attachment 9400


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> WOO HOO..I'm home..here's my boys..LAURA beat me to Colin Firth..OMG..LOVE HIM
> 
> View attachment 9396
> 
> ...



Jesus woman you are gonna put me into cardiac arrest!!  As for Colin Firth I loved him in Pride and Prejudice as Mr. Darcy. I think that it is kind of funny that my next fav role was Mark Darcy in Bridget Jones's Diary hence the use of Darcy once again??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Jesus woman you are gonna put me into cardiac arrest!!  As for Colin Firth I loved him in Pride and Prejudice as Mr. Darcy. I think that it is kind of funny that my next fav role was Mark Darcy in Bridget Jones's Diary hence the use of Darcy once again??


The way he looks at her during the birthday dinner scene..OMG..and his walk at the end..OMG again..lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> The way he looks at her during the birthday dinner scene..OMG..and his walk at the end..OMG again..lol



The birthday scene.. Is it this one? I think it is.. I think Bridget's friends had just toasted her saying they loved her, just as she is.. 

*sigh* I love that movie.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Good job girls! Most excellent contributions. Thank you also to our Dim guys for steppin up to the plate. (Mini, we're waiting and some of us are getting kind of antsy.) Eye candy everywhere! 

Third-Eye-Blind-Hot-Bliss - 

View attachment stephan_jenkins.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The birthday scene.. Is it this one? I think it is.. I think Bridget's friends had just toasted her saying they loved her, just as she is..
> 
> *sigh* I love that movie.


OMG OMG OMG..that's the look..I want a man to look at me like that..FOR REAL..

damn...this single stuff is for the birds...


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> The way he looks at her during the birthday dinner scene..OMG..and his walk at the end..OMG again..lol



Rats, I am gonna have to rent the damn movie cause now im craving a Colin Firth fix... Huge Grant was pretty hot toooooo "Oh me! Absolutely enormous panties!" 

View attachment hgrant11.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Rats, I am gonna have to rent the damn movie cause now im craving a Colin Firth fix... Huge Grant was pretty hot toooooo "Oh me! Absolutely enormous panties!"


YOU DON'T OWN IT? OMG>.lol..I can almost recite it..lol

*sigh* I love it..but the second one not so much


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> YOU DON'T OWN IT? OMG>.lol..I can almost recite it..lol
> 
> *sigh* I love it..but the second one not so much


But the second one had the fountain fight-scene. Hugh and Colin wet and wrestling. Mmmmeeeeeoooooowwwwwww! 

View attachment notes04.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> But the second one had the fountain fight-scene. Hugh and Colin wet and wrestling. Mmmmeeeeeoooooowwwwwww!


MMM>.and he did mention..half naked..that he liked her wobbly bits!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> YOU DON'T OWN IT? OMG>.lol..I can almost recite it..lol
> 
> *sigh* I love it..but the second one not so much



I don't own that many movies ~biscuit~....rofl I also rarely rent them, poor college students spend their money on alcohol... Come on you know that... :doh:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I don't own that many movies ~biscuit~....rofl I also rarely rent them, poor college students spend their money on alcohol... Come on you know that... :doh:


Define "alcohol", Misse... because as far as I can tell you must think that shoes, MAC cosmetics, handbags, earrings and sparkle body lotion are all kinds of "alcohol". ~evilest evil grin~ 


~Runs away before Misse can hurtle adorable black and tan round-toe pump at my head.~


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 9, 2006)

Simon was always mmmmmmmm tasty - but John Taylor...omg.





Another rocker - Anthony Kiedis. 




And Kiefer - who gets hotter and hotter.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Define "alcohol", Misse... because as far as I can tell you must think that shoes, MAC cosmetics, handbags, earrings and sparkle body lotion are all kinds of "alcohol". ~evilest evil grin~
> 
> 
> ~Runs away before Misse can hurtle adorable black and tan round-toe pump at my head.~



Those are necessities, while movies are not....ha haaa Gotta love the way I rationalize my purchases.... My shoes are staying in their boxes for now!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> But the second one had the fountain fight-scene. Hugh and Colin wet and wrestling. Mmmmeeeeeoooooowwwwwww!



Good call, good call!! I will take a few hot wet boys fighting over me anyday!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Those are necessities, while movies are not....ha haaa Gotta love the way I rationalize my purchases.... My shoes are staying in their boxes for now!


Of course I love the way you rationalize that! It's one of the best lessons I've ever learned from you and it's why you're my idol, Misse.

Emo-Hot? 

View attachment Rob5.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Of course I love the way you rationalize that! It's one of the best lessons I've ever learned from you and it's why you're my idol, Misse.
> 
> Emo-Hot?



Ohhh gotta love Robert Smith!! :smitten:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

How about ...

Don't-Care-If-He's-Gay-Or-Not-There's-Just-Something-About-Him Hot? 

View attachment tg.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2006)

Travis Barker. :smitten: 

I have a soft spot for tall & skinny, inked, semi-geeky musicians.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Travis Barker. :smitten:
> 
> I have a soft spot for tall & skinny, inked, semi-geeky musicians.


BRAVO Carrie! Let's file him under BEST Ink. Purr purr!



Be-An-Athletic-Supporter Hot - 

View attachment photo_derek_jeter.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow I need to go change the roos. 

Nice hot boys here . That Colin what a hottie. He seems so clean cut. Id like to dirty him up a bit. :shocked:


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> BRAVO Carrie! Let's file him under BEST Ink. Purr purr!
> 
> 
> 
> Be-An-Athletic-Supporter Hot -



I'll be his athletic supporter anyday of the week!!!

Rachael


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry girls, but I'm perfectly happy waking up next to this man every morning


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I have a thing for nerdy boys/guys. But just about any blue-eyed person will stop me in my tracks. Don't know what it is about blue eyes.
> 
> Whew.



lol  you'd probably fall head over heels for me, in that case. mine look exactly like his- darker blue in fall & winter and lighter in summer & spring.

i like dark-eyed guys. like you, though, I can't really figure out why. it's just one of those silly preferences that makes you sigh. lol.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> Sorry girls, but I'm perfectly happy waking up next to this man every morning



Awwwwww bless  he's adorable, Butterbee!


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 10, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Awwwwww bless  he's adorable, Butterbee!



Thanks, Sharleen...I think he's adorable too


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> Thanks, Sharleen...I think he's adorable too



be careful, though. Monique/mossystate will come in here, grab his photo, and photoshop pieces of fruit onto it. She's a loose cannon! Watch out for that!!


----------



## love dubh (Sep 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> We like all kinds here, mister. There will be none of that I-don't-compare talk. Tsk tsk! Work what you got, dammit. That's an order.
> 
> And now for a smokin hot Okie!



Move Along is my new guilty pleasure driving song. And he's hothothothot.

so is Brandon Boyd...and Christian Bale....and Ville Valo.....and my boyfriend....






^^Ville Valo.




^^^Billy Crudup


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

Since ButterBelly started it, here's my absolute most favorite Hot Dude.




:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 10, 2006)

Friday said:


> Since ButterBelly started it, here's my absolute most favorite Hot Dude.
> 
> :wubu:



Ahhh, it's that rugged-look guy... VERY sexy.


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2006)

Give him a hug and then scratch his head for me, okay Friday?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Friday said:


> Since ButterBelly started it, here's my absolute most favorite Hot Dude.
> [/IMG]:wubu:



I think SaturdayasUsual began it back on page two with her photo of Uberaris.. then about page 4 I followed suit with a photo of my fella, but with _300 or so_ pages of hotties here, I can see how one's head might get a bit mixed up. Regardless... your man is hot, Friday.. oh yes indeed.  He looks like a really nice guy actually. I love kindness in a face.

I PMed my guy a link to my post and totally freaked him out. The link was only to my post, not the thread, so he thought I'd started the thread all about him.. I imagine his cheeks were as red as the lipstick I wore earlier this evening.


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

Tina, Daymez sends you a hug and a head scritch back. 

You get a special dispensation TFG because newly engaged girls just do. And you're right, I forgot about Saturday putting up Aris's photo. Us old farts have short memories. ;0D


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Sep 10, 2006)

First of all, that picture does not do ville valo justice. Secondly, I'm not gay, or even bi, but I do have my completely heterosexual crushes on these bros:

ryan gosling





Steve Snere


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Elijah Wood makes me want to lick my screen. <--clickie for big lick-worthy photo.




oooh.. yummy yummy!!! *drools*

(don't care for the facial hair but oh gawd.. those eyes... 
need... clean... panties... again... lol)


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 10, 2006)

I forgot about Keanu Reeves (he was delicious in Devil's Advocate!) 

Robert Downey Jr.( MMMM!!),
http://www.starpulse.com/Actors/Downey_Jr.,_Robert/gallery/JTM-018366/

Mel Gibson,

Jim Caviezal (the Jesus guy from the Passion and Angel Eyes. YUM!!:wubu: ) 


George Clooney, John Stamos (Uncle Jesse from FullHouse), Jude Law, John Travolta, Ashton Kutcher, Russel Crowe,Pierce Brosnan, Hugh Jackman,

Oliver Martinez (Diane Lane's lover in the movie "Unfaithful":smitten: )

http://www.starswelove.com/scriptsphp/showimg.php?imageid=14410

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 10, 2006)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> First of all, that picture does not do ville valo justice. Secondly, I'm not gay, or even bi, but I do have my completely heterosexual crushes on these bros:
> 
> ryan gosling
> 
> ...



you have good taste and a cool username.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

10 pages later, I'm not sure I'll be able to check it all out. Here's my man love:





Maxwell!!!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow! What nice lips he has!:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2006)

I almost forgot!!

Keith Hamilton Cobb. Damn!

View attachment Jamil.jpg​


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> Sorry girls, but I'm perfectly happy waking up next to this man every morning



OH I would be too! Very, very nice!......*drool*..lol.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

Friday said:


> Since ButterBelly started it, here's my absolute most favorite Hot Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

hey..no one said they have to be famous...lol...or did they?...oh well either way this is one good looking man!:eat2:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

how could have ever overlooked one of the sexiest men alive....

This pic makes me wish I was a guitar!

Lenny Kravitz 

View attachment Lenny.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> how could have ever overlooked one of the sexiest men alive....
> 
> This pic makes me wish I was a guitar!
> 
> Lenny Kravitz



That's it...I have officially died and gone to heaven!!!!!!

:smitten: :eat2:


----------



## I Like Tang (Sep 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I have a thing for nerdy boys/guys. But just about any blue-eyed person will stop me in my tracks. Don't know what it is about blue eyes.
> 
> Whew.



WOO WOO FOR NERDS!!






 sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

I Like Tang said:


> WOO WOO FOR NERDS!!
> 
> 
> sorry couldn't help myself



Would it be unlady like to admit I creamed my panties a little at the sight of those fine emo glasses? nice.


----------



## I Like Tang (Sep 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Would it be unlady like to admit I creamed my panties a little at the sight of those fine emo glasses? nice.



not at all!!

here is one without just in case someone was wondering


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 9349​
> *swoon*



mmm... he's in my top 5... LOVE him!!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't live without my DVR.
> 
> OK, here's one more, then off to bed for me...
> 
> View attachment 9354​



Grrr... yum!

You and me have the same taste - yet another one of my top 5 :wubu:


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 11, 2006)

:eat2: YUMMY! And Ultimate fighters!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment FrankMir.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2006)

Since I am a diehard TLC home makeover show fan, I spend my weekends drooling over the guys on those shows, but there is one who really makes my heart beat a bit faster: 

Andrew Dan-Jumbo










Then there's Ty Pennington:





Part of what makes these boys so sexy is the attitudes they exhibit on the shows they're on. They seem like very down-to-earth "real" kinds of guys.


----------



## Jane (Sep 11, 2006)

No pictures, just enough said:

Edward Norton

John Cusack

Sam Elliott


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Im not a big fan of Ed Norton but good call on the other two


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im not a big fan of Ed Norton but good call on the other two


 
:smitten: And we know HE loves BBW's!!!! :eat2: 

View attachment Mango-Jay.jpg


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 11, 2006)

Marlon Brando & John Candy.

Both RIP... were the hottest males for me.
:bow: 

View attachment mbrando.jpg


View attachment john candy.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

AHHH I love Andrew he looks completely edible.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> AHHH I love Andrew he looks completely edible.


 If you've not seen him on Trading Spaces or While You Were Out on TLC, you MUST. His accent increases his edible factor exponentially.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, I like Tang, too! Cutie pie.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

Ty Penninton is just too ON all the time and gets on my very last nerve! But Andrew Dan-Jumbo...now that I would do over and over and over!:eat2: 



JoyJoy said:


> Since I am a diehard TLC home makeover show fan, I spend my weekends drooling over the guys on those shows, but there is one who really makes my heart beat a bit faster:
> 
> Andrew Dan-Jumbo
> 
> ...


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a real hottie for ya. He is sweet and loves BBW, and Italian...MMMMM..who could ask for more?

Me and *Fabio* at the Vegas Bash 

View attachment menfab.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

My crush for today is Billy Corgan! *MREOWL*


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Ladies of Dim, meet Ben. Ben, meet the ladies of Dim.  Ben (aka Gnosisfreak) is new around these parts, but I'm trying to coax him to post, as he's quite witty and a total smarty. 

Here he is with his best girl, "Betty". Yes, he named his guitar - how fricking cute is that?? :smitten:


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 11, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Me and *Fabio* at the Vegas Bash


 
Both of you.. What eyes!!!!!!!

HugKiss


----------



## gypsy (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ladies of Dim, meet Ben. Ben, meet the ladies of Dim.  Ben (aka Gnosisfreak) is new around these parts, but I'm trying to coax him to post, as he's quite witty and a total smarty.
> 
> Here he is with his best girl, "Betty". Yes, he named his guitar - how fricking cute is that?? :smitten:



OMFG.

I'm hotter than hell right now because of that.

*drools on her keyboard*


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

gypsy said:


> OMFG.
> 
> I'm hotter than hell right now because of that.
> 
> *drools on her keyboard*



I know, right?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> As promised...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha?? No nudity? *pouts*


----------



## gypsy (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ladies of Dim, meet Ben. Ben, meet the ladies of Dim.  Ben (aka Gnosisfreak) is new around these parts, but I'm trying to coax him to post, as he's quite witty and a total smarty.



Did I mention.... HAWT???

*fans herself*


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Ty Penninton is just too ON all the time and gets on my very last nerve! But Andrew Dan-Jumbo...now that I would do over and over and over!:eat2:


 Yes, Ty is very energetic...I don't think I could spend a lot of time with him (as if), but he seems like a very genuine person with a great deal of compassion and lust for life and hasn't seemed to let his celebrity status go to his head. I could be wrong, but he comes across to me as the kind of guy I'd let my daughter date (after a thorough background check, interrogation and a fine set of fingerprints, of course.)


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 11, 2006)

How about the man I watch (religiously) on FoodNetwork...

Tyler Florence 





mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 11, 2006)

Dude's gotta do or say something interesting to dampen this girl.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

BoBabe, that pic of Bill Clinton is so damn hot I want to set it as my desktop picture, but I can't have people thinking I'm a liberal democrat. Maybe with an addage: "This radical loves Bill Clinton...in bed"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> BoBabe, that pic of Bill Clinton is so damn hot I want to set it as my desktop picture, but I can't have people thinking I'm a liberal democrat. Maybe with an addage: "This radical loves Bill Clinton...in bed"



If you type in some crassly irrelevant reference to Lewinsky and a "Heh heh heh" after it you can pass for one of 'em and no one will know your dirty secret but you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 11, 2006)

This is my friend David. I have always considered him the pinnacle of male physical beauty and sexiness. (he's also intelligent, funny, and kind.)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ladies of Dim, meet Ben. Ben, meet the ladies of Dim.  Ben (aka Gnosisfreak) is new around these parts, but I'm trying to coax him to post, as he's quite witty and a total smarty.
> 
> Here he is with his best girl, "Betty". Yes, he named his guitar - how fricking cute is that?? :smitten:


:shocked: 
Where is he, how soon can I get there, and how much to make sure that all his shirts get mysteriously destroyed in the wash?

Um, I mean, he seems like an upstanding young man and I'm sure he'll make many fine contributions to the board.

(Post more pics, plz, thx.)


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> :shocked:
> Where is he, how soon can I get there, and how much to make sure that all his shirts get mysteriously destroyed in the wash?
> 
> Um, I mean, he seems like an upstanding young man and I'm sure he'll make many fine contributions to the board.
> ...



Hah! You're a woman after my own heart, Barb.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 11, 2006)

OK. I didn't even look through the whole thread. But even though I'm a hetero male... If there is NOT a pic of Edward Norton from Fight Club in here. You are all fired. LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wha?? No nudity? *pouts*



You have to PM for nudes.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 11, 2006)

For those of you that are not home duing the day - I am posting my favorite

*HOT SOAP HUNKS!!*

From All my Children...














From One Life to Live...














And from General Hospital Hospital...














I love my days.....*sigh*


----------



## Egbert Souse (Sep 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Dude's gotta do or say something interesting to dampen this girl.



Say/do, schmay/schmdo. 

Ain't ONE a' them guys didn't have a questionable history with women.
More than one of them did heroin other than socially.
Most of em smell like tobacco.

And CLINTON???
Why they made such a big deal about the blow job after he, alledgedly a lover of the saxophone whose "childhood dream" was to play with Thelonius Monk, allowed Kenny G to play at the inaugural, taught me that i'll never understand the human race.
jiveass mutherfu....

Clearly, BB, you are snowed by signifying.
One week with any one of those guys and i shudder to think...

pfffft

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Buffie (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice representation, ladies! Keep it up! 

People can say what they will about Kevin Spacey's uhh 'orientation', but I would still knock him down and lick his face if I had the chance. I'm just sayin... 

View attachment news_kevinspacey13.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 11, 2006)

You know what this thread needs?

SOME BALDWIN! Hello! How could we forget that? 

View attachment StephenBaldwin.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 11, 2006)

Ummm Ok here is a total hottie I almost forgot about... 

View attachment jgyllenhaal.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Ummm Ok here is a total hottie I almost forgot about...




OK, do we have the same taste or _what_??

I don't know if I find this next guy hot, or if I just love him to death...

View attachment kline_hamlet1.jpg​


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, do we have the same taste or _what_??
> 
> I don't know if I find this next guy hot, or if I just love him to death...
> 
> View attachment 9540​



I do find Kevin Kline appealing, especially without a mustache!! Loved him in "Life as a House" and speaking of that movie here is another one to die for...


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 11, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Nice representation, ladies! Keep it up!
> 
> People can say what they will about Kevin Spacey's uhh 'orientation', but I would still knock him down and lick his face if I had the chance. I'm just sayin...



Umm yeah I agree with you, he is a knock-him-down-and-lick-him-hot!!


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

What?!? No pics of me?!?

Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> OK. I didn't even look through the whole thread. But even though I'm a hetero male... If there is NOT a pic of Edward Norton from Fight Club in here. You are all fired. LOL



How about American History X Ed Norton!! I could do without the Nazi tat, thank goodness it was just for the movie! 

View attachment edward-norton01.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> What?!? No pics of me?!?
> 
> Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha


OK, I am coming to see you. I will take a pic and be back to post in a couple days....he heee :smitten:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> What?!? No pics of me?!?
> 
> Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha


We can't drool over what you don't post, my dear.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

*waits patiently*


HotBBWnKC said:


> OK, I am coming to see you. I will take a pic and be back to post in a couple days....he heee :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I do find Kevin Kline appealing, especially without a mustache!! Loved him in "Life as a House" and speaking of that movie here is another one to die for...



OMG!!! Who is HE?!?!? Those are the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen!

:wubu: 

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2006)

Kevin Spacey and Kevin Kline--absolutely yummy.

I also have the hots for Michael Stipe.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> OMG!!! Who is HE?!?!? Those are the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen!
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> Rachael


Ian Somerhalder :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I do find Kevin Kline appealing, especially without a mustache!! Loved him in "Life as a House" and speaking of that movie here is another one to die for...




Yeah, a cutie! Life as a House is a great movie - I even went out and bought it (and I don't buy many movies).

Let's see if I can come up with another one...ah, here's one, but he's gone now...

View attachment Michael%20Landon1.jpg​


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

How about some sports hotties? Let's start with Matt Leinart YUMMY!!!

:eat2: 

Rachael


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2006)

How could I forget! This man made my 9 year old heart sing! (Nope, it wasn't Little Joe I loved back then. I had the hots for Adam!)

Pernell Roberts:

View attachment adam5.jpg​


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

Fine....

This is me...


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> Fine....
> 
> This is me...



Sexy Daddy, why don't I live closer.....:doh:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> How about some sports hotties? Let's start with Matt Leinart YUMMY!!!
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> Rachael



I work out at Arrowhead, and yet I know very little about who plays for what teams ect... Where can I find this guy, cause I would love to tackle him!!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I work out at Arrowhead, and yet I know very little about who plays for what teams ect... Where can I find this guy, cause I would love to tackle him!!



Well, he was the quarterback for USC, and now he is the quarterback for the Arizona Cardinals. Couldn't you just eat him up?

 

Rachael


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Umm yeah I agree with you, he is a knock-him-down-and-lick-him-hot!!


Amen, girlfriend! Amen a hundred times!

For-Misse Hot: 

View attachment Marcus%20Schenkenberg_42.jpg


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I'm glad somebody liked it...


HotBBWnKC said:


> Sexy Daddy, why don't I live closer.....:doh:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Amen, girlfriend! Amen a hundred times!
> 
> For-Misse Hot:



OMG is that Forbes March??? :smitten:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> Well I'm glad somebody liked it...


What a 'somebody' she is, too! :kiss2: to ya, Misse! 
And don't be sad, silly boy! Lots of us like it. We're just shy. ~sweet smiles~ 






He really believes me, too. ~delusional blank-stare~


More hot boys! Too much talking, not enough pictures! C'mon people...

Ohkay... if I must....

A-Little-Bit-Scary Hot: 

View attachment gary_oldman.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> OMG is that Forbes March??? :smitten:


 Misse! Duh. It's that Marcus model dude from the Surreal Life! gah. Who's Forbes March? Is he hot? Would he let me borrow his Porsche? 




JUST KIDDING! I don't know if it's the Forbes March photo or not. I don't have a subscription. I saw it on Google and I just pulled it off because it was way hot and I had to share it with you! 

:eat2:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Misse! Duh. It's that Marcus model dude from the Surreal Life! gah. Who's Forbes March? Is he hot? Would he let me borrow his Porsche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forbes March was on Sex and the City and now plays Nash on OLTL... But ok I am all about Marcus too, I think I looked him up the other night. So many sexy men im confused


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

Well you shouldn't be!

Silly girlie!


Buffie said:


> What a 'somebody' she is, too! :kiss2: to ya, Misse!
> And don't be sad, silly boy! Lots of us like it. We're just shy. ~sweet smiles~


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Forbes March was on Sex and the City and now plays Nash on OLTL... But ok I am all about Marcus too, I think I looked him up the other night. So many sexy men im confused


Blonde guy? Dated Samantha and his name on the show was Smith? I thought that guy's name was Jason Smith and he was actually a model prior to appearing on the show. Where am I getting my information? Probably from our Kathleen or maybe Robert? Aren't you glad some of our local friends don't read this? 


Hey, are you Dim guys going to post any more pics or what? This IS the Hot Boy Thread...


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Blonde guy? Dated Samantha and his name on the show was Smith? I thought that guy's name was Jason Smith and he was actually a model prior to appearing on the show. Where am I getting my information? Probably from our Kathleen or maybe Robert? Aren't you glad some of our local friends don't read this?
> 
> 
> Hey, are you Dim guys going to post any more pics or what? This IS the Hot Boy Thread...



Ehh I thought he was the one on Sex and the City but I am wrong about that. Anyhow he is what-was-that-guy-on-hot....rofl OK I figured it out, "Smith" is Jason Lewis..... here he is in all his hotness... They look a lot alike!! 

View attachment jason_lewis1.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Ehh I thought he was the one on Sex and the City but I am wrong about that. Anyhow he is what-was-that-guy-on-hot....rofl OK I figured it out, "Smith" is Jason Lewis..... here he is in all his hotness... They look a lot alike!!



SON OF A BItcshhhhh 

That's Take-The-Mother-F-ing-Cake-Hot. 
:bow: 

This will surely pale in comparison... but in the spirit of the thread...
Would-Watch-Him-Read-The-Phone-Book-Hot: 

View attachment vinceinpool.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> OMG is that Forbes March??? :smitten:



No, the one Buffie posted was not Forbes March...

But this is!!









Very drool worthy!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

I do see the resemblance now. Thank ya, Sandie!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> SON OF A BItcshhhhh
> 
> That's Take-The-Mother-F-ing-Cake-Hot.
> :bow:
> ...



I would take him wet
I would take him plain,
I would take him anyway he came...hot ha haaa


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> No, the one Buffie posted was not Forbes March...
> 
> But this is!!
> 
> ...



Totally drool worthy, I seen you posted a lot of hunky soap stars.... :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I would take him wet
> I would take him plain,
> I would take him anyway he came...hot ha haaa



Dr. Seuss-Hot, Eh? 

View attachment grinch.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Dr. Seuss-Hot, Eh?



You got it!!
I just do not know if i can top my last pic post.... Where are all the guys on the board? Why are they not posting pics.....????  Stars of TV, media, movies etc... are not the only hunks on the block!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> :eat2: YUMMY! And Ultimate fighters!!!!!!!!!!



Frank Mir.... *drools* wow..

holy smokes!!! I don't usually go for the ripped guys but dayum.. can I get his number?? lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Today's crush is Zack de la Rocha of "Rage Against the Machine"




SUPER. HOT. LIPS. 'nuff said.


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Today's crush is Zack de la Rocha of "Rage Against the Machine"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, that voice...

And, uh, YEAH.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you ever see pics of him when he was in his first band? They were called *Inside Out*. He looked so much younger, and had purple dreads for a while.



LillyBBBW said:


> Today's crush is Zack de la Rocha of "Rage Against the Machine"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> Did you ever see pics of him when he was in his first band? They were called *Inside Out*. He looked so much younger, and had purple dreads for a while.



I've heard of him in this early band but I've never seen pictures. Somehow I can picture him a youngin' with purple dreds, I've been a fan of RATM for a long time.


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've heard of him in this early band but I've never seen pictures. Somehow I can picture him a youngin' with purple dreds, I've been a fan of RATM for a long time.


They are my Vent band. Crank up Rage and bellow until I can stand to be around people again.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 12, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> Frank Mir.... *drools* wow..
> 
> holy smokes!!! I don't usually go for the ripped guys but dayum.. can I get his number?? lol


 
He is totally hot. 

And here are my soap guys.

*Passions* 

View attachment bs_p7.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Kathie I am a Passions fan as well.. Ethan can be my baby's daddy any day of the week.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

SO Very SOft, I think you are watching too much TVLAND


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Ehh I thought he was the one on Sex and the City but I am wrong about that. Anyhow he is what-was-that-guy-on-hot....rofl OK I figured it out, "Smith" is Jason Lewis..... here he is in all his hotness... They look a lot alike!!



AHH to be a bottle of Vodka


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Last night was definitely a sloppy one... but at least I used classy means to get there... yay Goldschlager (and maybe some Natty Light... but that's classy too, okay? I'm in college here)


Nice hair and a Natty light drinker.*swoon*:wubu:


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 12, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Kathie I am a Passions fan as well.. Ethan can be my baby's daddy any day of the week.


 
Renee,

We will have to compair notes! 

I LOVE Miguel!!!!!!! :wubu: ( he needs to forget about Kay and come to Kat!)

And for something a little more experienced.. SAM..... DAMN! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> SO Very SOft, I think you are watching too much TVLAND




no, I am old enough that these loves are from the first time around. Not reruns.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

Viva Espana! From the land that brought you Antonio Banderas, here is my all-time fave and current wallpaper. Eduardo Noriega. Little known outside of the EU, but those who've seen "Open Your Eyes" will definately recognize him. :smitten: 

View attachment noriega.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 12, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Viva Espana! From the land that brought you Antonio Banderas, here is my all-time fave and current wallpaper. Eduardo Noriega. Little known outside of the EU, but those who've seen "Open Your Eyes" will definately recognize him. :smitten:




ooooo, what a cutie pie!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

It's those cute "huh? what? me? " poses that drive me crazy... 

View attachment eduardo.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 12, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> More than one of them did heroin other than socially.


You are one funny-ass motherfucker, Egbert Souse.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 12, 2006)

My favorite "nerd"...Rivers. 

View attachment Rivers.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't watch soaps so I have no idea who these guys are...but damn they are pretty!:smitten: 



HugKiss said:


> He is totally hot.
> 
> And here are my soap guys.
> 
> *Passions*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 12, 2006)

A few more faves...

Trent & Robert 

View attachment trent.jpg


View attachment robert.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> A few more faves...
> 
> Trent & Robert



Trent is i-am-dirty-but-you-love-it-hot!! And well Robert is just one of my all time teen era loves...posted him earlier but more pics never ever hurt! I will have great things to dream about while im in class tonight...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> For those of you that are not home duing the day - I am posting my favorite
> 
> *HOT SOAP HUNKS!!*
> 
> ...



Oooh Ooooh -- excellent choices from All My Children Sandie :eat2: :smitten: :wubu: I can claim some fame to Nebraska on this one too, the actor who plays Jamie is from Nebraska. And I love, love, love Zack - there is just something about him that well, um, errrrr...................


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> A few more faves...
> 
> Trent & Robert


both good choices.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

My contribution. Dark hair and blue eyes is such a fatal combination...

Tracey xx 

View attachment tom cavanaugh.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> My contribution. Dark hair and blue eyes is such a fatal combination...
> 
> Tracey xx



My favorite combination too, Tracey. Deadly.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

I just saw this, awh thanks hun! Just like the last post says...that dark hair with the blue eyes...uh oh!..watch out!..lol 




HugKiss said:


> Both of you.. What eyes!!!!!!!
> 
> HugKiss


----------



## Christina416 (Sep 12, 2006)

were running away to my house  

View attachment 41613.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> My favorite combination too, Tracey. Deadly.


 

sorry for the me too post, but YES my fave combo too. :wubu:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Christina416 said:


> were running away to my house



OMG I just love Wentworth Miller! He was just beautiful in the Human Stain. The whole season of Prison Break was filmed in Dallas and a friend of mine worked as an extra on the show. She got to meet him and I'm sooooo jealous! 

View attachment wmdone copy.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> OMG I just love Wentworth Miller! He was just beautiful in the Human Stain. The whole season of Prison Break was filmed in Dallas and a friend of mine worked as an extra on the show. She got to meet him and I'm sooooo jealous!



Oh Debbie! At first I thought that was twins and just about fell out. Whew... it's hot in here...

Then I got to thinking... TWINS! Brilliant idea, Debbie. You're just brilliant and you don't even have to try.

Now I know why Fergie sings about London Bridge.  

View attachment london.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Oh Debbie! At first I thought that was twins and just about fell out. Whew... it's hot in here...
> 
> Then I got to thinking... TWINS! Brilliant idea, Debbie. You're just brilliant and you don't even have to try.
> 
> Now I know why Fergie sings about London Bridge.



ROFLMAO Buffie!! I love that song, and it fits so perfectly!

Rachael


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Oh Debbie! At first I thought that was twins and just about fell out. Whew... it's hot in here...
> 
> Then I got to thinking... TWINS! Brilliant idea, Debbie. You're just brilliant and you don't even have to try.
> 
> Now I know why Fergie sings about London Bridge.



OMG you had to up the anti with twins, I-Love-Them-Both-Hot!! I used to drool over Jeremy London watching Party of Five back in the day.... What they just don't teach you in school...lol


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi-5 to Rachael and Misse! Twins RAWK!

Old-School-Twin-Rock-Hot... 

View attachment newpromo.JPG


----------



## I Like Tang (Sep 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Hey, I like Tang, too! Cutie pie.




 hey there!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Hi-5 to Rachael and Misse! Twins RAWK!
> 
> Old-School-Twin-Rock-Hot...



They are sooooo cute! And for my mom...Ricky Nelson. She has been in love with him since whe was little...Hi mom!

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 12, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Ehh I thought he was the one on Sex and the City but I am wrong about that. Anyhow he is what-was-that-guy-on-hot....rofl OK I figured it out, "Smith" is Jason Lewis..... here he is in all his hotness... They look a lot alike!!



All I can say is, where is my martini glass? OMG!!! To be that bottle of vodka!

YUM! :eat2: 

Rachael


----------



## Buffie (Sep 12, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> They are sooooo cute! And for my mom...Ricky Nelson. She has been in love with him since whe was little...Hi mom!
> 
> Rachael


Aww! That's too sweet. My mum liked Ricky Nelson, too. 

How's about some more nostalgia... Wish-He-Were-Twins Hot! 

View attachment david1_1.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh... GUESS WHAT!

BLACKJACK SENT ME NEKKID PICTURES!

Totally... wearing just a watch. Whoooo hooooo! I got nekkid pictures... I got nekkid pictures... ha ha ha ha HA HA.... I know y'all are jealous. Hee he he he heeee heee!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Oh... GUESS WHAT!
> 
> BLACKJACK SENT ME NEKKID PICTURES!
> 
> Totally... wearing just a watch. Whoooo hooooo! I got nekkid pictures... I got nekkid pictures... ha ha ha ha HA HA.... I know y'all are jealous. Hee he he he heeee heee!



Why doesn't my day end like that??


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe your day isn't over yet?


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Why doesn't my day end like that??



You and me both honey! 

Rachael


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> You and me both honey!
> 
> Rachael



We got cheated!!! Damn, who do I make a complaint to? he heee Buffie we need a PSA about why Rachael and I got cheated!!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> We got cheated!!! Damn, who do I make a complaint to? he heee Buffie we need a PSA about why Rachael and I got cheated!!



Right on!! (And if I get to choose, I want nekkid pics of Jay West Coast!  )

Rachael


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Right on!! (And if I get to choose, I want nekkid pics of Jay West Coast!  )
> 
> Rachael



I have seen a pic of him, and he is a cutie fo sho fo sho! :smitten:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

The more you know... by Buffie...

Hey guys, you think you're too cool to NOT send nekkid pictures to Misse and Rachael? Well... think again. 

Girls like to see the nekkid boys. In fact, 11 out of 10 doctors agree that when women are shown hot nekkid boy pics, their circulation improves by 3.769%. 

Remember fellas, don't drink and drive... and don't bogart your nekkid pictures.

POST PIX PLS TANX.

... 'The More You Know' music plays here ... 

View attachment 4490722_200X150.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> The more you know... by Buffie...
> 
> Hey guys, you think you're too cool to NOT send nekkid pictures to Misse and Rachael? Well... think again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Buffie!! I can see the little star zooming across the page with the music as you played out.... Love it!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Thanks Buffie!! I can see the little star zooming across the page with the music as you played out.... Love it!


Since we're getting all political and smart and stuff...

Here's some I-Have-A-Cause Hot... 

View attachment MTFchris1.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> The more you know... by Buffie...
> 
> Hey guys, you think you're too cool to NOT send nekkid pictures to Misse and Rachael? Well... think again.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! You are the cutest! Thanks sooooo much...now maybe we will get some nekkid hot boy pics!!

Rachael


:wubu:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Since we're getting all political and smart and stuff...
> 
> Here's some I-Have-A-Cause Hot...



He so does have great cause known as Fair Trade... If anyone is interested here is a Wikipedia article all about the cause...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_Trade


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Oh... GUESS WHAT!
> 
> BLACKJACK SENT ME NEKKID PICTURES!
> 
> Totally... wearing just a watch. Whoooo hooooo! I got nekkid pictures... I got nekkid pictures... ha ha ha ha HA HA.... I know y'all are jealous. Hee he he he heeee heee!


Ooh, you mean the one he sent me SEVERAL DAYS AGO? I thought it was impolite to brag, but as long as we're going public....

I'd also like to take this opportunity to publically support Buffie's important crusade. Scientific studies show that nekkid boy pictures are an important part of keeping women healthy. Please, guys, think of your female friends, girlfriends, and hot online women. You want to do your part to keep us all healthy, I know. So please, post pics early, post pics often, and if you can, be nekkid in them.

If you've already posted your pics, please accept my thanks. If you have promised pics but not yet posted them, please, please do your part to help this important cause. Following is a list of those guys who have promised pics but not yet posted:

Mini

Thank you once again for your support.

NOTE: "Nekkid" is defined as "pictures which involve as little clothing as possible but can still be posted on an open board." "Naked" is defined as "full frontal nudity." If you have the latter, please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

In my defense... I did ask permission to brag. That's why it took a while before I opened my big yap and started showing my ass. =) I had to get the license first. Y'know how it goes.

But yes... men... please. This is vital to the health of the entire female gender. Post those pics NOW before we all perish!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ooh, you mean the one he sent me SEVERAL DAYS AGO? I thought it was impolite to brag, but as long as we're going public....
> 
> I'd also like to take this opportunity to publically support Buffie's important crusade. Scientific studies show that nekkid boy pictures are an important part of keeping women healthy. Please, guys, think of your female friends, girlfriends, and hot online women. You want to do your part to keep us all healthy, I know. So please, post pics early, post pics often, and if you can, be nekkid in them.
> 
> ...



Oh to hell with that...wether they have promised them or not they still need to post nekkid pics!! 

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Oh to hell with that...wether they have promised them or not they still need to post nekkid pics!!
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> Rachael



Please see my profile for details on how to contact me.....rofl Where have all the boys gone?


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Please see my profile for details on how to contact me.....rofl Where have all the boys gone?



MORE BOYS! MORE BOYS! MORE BOYS!

Rachael


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

Settle down! Breathe in a bag. Put your head between your knees.... or put his head between your knees...

One-Hit-Wonder-Hot 

View attachment B000002J90.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Settle down! Breathe in a bag. Put your head between your knees.... or put his head between your knees...
> 
> One-Hit-Wonder-Hot



And who is this Buffie?

Rachael


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

More Pop-Hot 

View attachment Adam_Levine_24234.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> And who is this Buffie?
> 
> Rachael


Duncan Sheik. Purr purr purrrrrrrr!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 13, 2006)

I must add Kurt and Zach.
I see a pattern...hehe It's either a nerdy guy, funny guy, or musical guy.
But all of 'em cute. 

View attachment Kurt.jpg


View attachment Zach.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 13, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> I must add Kurt and Zach.
> I see a pattern...hehe It's either a nerdy guy, funny guy, or musical guy.
> But all of 'em cute.


Yes! and Yes!

There is just about nothing I wouldn't do if Zach asked me. No lie.


----------



## CuteFatChick (Sep 13, 2006)

I am definitely all about the dark hair and light eyes. I LOVE skaters, omg! Nothing like a backwards cap to get my mind to working. I have a thing for arms, too. 

Jason Lee is uber fucking hot. He plays in most of the Kevin Smith movies (he was god-worthy in Dogma), and he was a professional skater *melt*.

Then, there is Dane Cook. One of the funniest guys around as of late, AND super hot to boot. 

:smitten:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> I must add Kurt and Zach.
> I see a pattern...hehe It's either a nerdy guy, funny guy, or musical guy.
> But all of 'em cute.




Oh how I loooooveeeee Zach Braff! I would not say that nerdy boys are so much my thang, but I totally make exceptions for him!:eat2: 

View attachment zach.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Oh Debbie! At first I thought that was twins and just about fell out. Whew... it's hot in here...
> 
> Then I got to thinking... TWINS! Brilliant idea, Debbie. You're just brilliant and you don't even have to try.
> 
> Now I know why Fergie sings about London Bridge.




I wish Wentworth was twins, then I would have twice the chance of licking him...hehe!

Oh the London boys are super yummy, and from right here in the Dallas area. Yep we make em pretty down here!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

And now for some dark chocolate....MMMMM....he could melt in my hand or mouth anyday!:eat2:

Tyson Beckford 

View attachment tyson.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

and now for my unconventional hotty....

David Letterman, nothing turns me on more than a funny smart ass! 

View attachment david.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Now this boy totally makes me melt.......and I guess he falls into the nerd boy catagory, but he is sooo talented, when he sings all I can think about is how much I wish he was singing to me!...and look at those lips, OMG, who could resist??:wubu: 

John Mayer, my body could his wonderland ANYDAY! 

View attachment john.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Aww! That's too sweet. My mum liked Ricky Nelson, too.
> 
> How's about some more nostalgia... Wish-He-Were-Twins Hot!



Buf, you are have definetly post some major hotties!! But ya gotta include names, cuz some of us lame-O's (me)..don't know who all of the babes are! What if I wanted to find more pics of them and could not cuz I don't have a name to go by? That would be TRAGIC!:doh:


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Now this boy totally makes me melt.......and I guess he falls into the nerd boy catagory, but he is sooo talented, when he sings all I can think about is how much I wish he was singing to me!...and look at those lips, OMG, who could resist??:wubu:
> 
> John Mayer, my body could his wonderland ANYDAY!



Well, all I can say is WOW WOW WOW!

Rachael


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 13, 2006)

I would say that Zach Braff and John Mayer have some very suckable lips. :smitten:


----------



## swordchick (Sep 13, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Now this boy totally makes me melt.......and I guess he falls into the nerd boy catagory, but he is sooo talented, when he sings all I can think about is how much I wish he was singing to me!...and look at those lips, OMG, who could resist??:wubu:
> 
> John Mayer, my body could his wonderland ANYDAY!


 
*Oh, those lips. We call those kinds of lips "soup coolers". He can cool my soup any day.*


----------



## swordchick (Sep 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Today's crush is Zack de la Rocha of "Rage Against the Machine"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*oooooooo, girl *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ooh, you mean the one he sent me SEVERAL DAYS AGO? I thought it was impolite to brag, but as long as we're going public....
> 
> I'd also like to take this opportunity to publically support Buffie's important crusade. Scientific studies show that nekkid boy pictures are an important part of keeping women healthy. Please, guys, think of your female friends, girlfriends, and hot online women. You want to do your part to keep us all healthy, I know. So please, post pics early, post pics often, and if you can, be nekkid in them.
> 
> ...



I'm LillyBBBW, and I approve this message. :bow:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Buf, you are have definetly post some major hotties!! But ya gotta include names, cuz some of us lame-O's (me)..don't know who all of the babes are! What if I wanted to find more pics of them and could not cuz I don't have a name to go by? That would be TRAGIC!:doh:


Girlfriend, you are MILES away from lame-o! Sillyness. 

I'd be happy to post names... here goes... 

Post 1 - Bald hottie - Ami James of Miami Ink (reality show on TLC).
Post 5 - Simon LeBon of Duran Duran, my first celeb-crush. =)
Post 7 - Christian Bale, actor.
Post 12 - Tyson Ritter, singer for the All-American Rejects.
Post 16 - Nigel Barker, model/photographer and judge on America's Next Top Model.
Post 18 - Pauly Shore, comedian.
Post 23 - Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys... yes, I know. Now I'm the lame-o.
Post 25 - Ken Wantanabe, actor.
Post 29 - Benecio Del Toro, actor.
Post 43 - Riki Rachtman, former host of MTV's Headbanger's Ball (back when it was awesome).
Post 46 - Ethan Embry, indy film actor.
Post 69 (giggles) - I forget his name... but he's the bass player for the band Ok Go.
Post 75 - Chris Noth, Mr. Big of Sex and the City.
Post 91 - Ryan Gosling, actor.
Post 95 - Art Alexakis, singer for Everclear.
Post 99 - The hotties of Depeche Mode.
Post 159 - Stephan Jenkins, singer for Third Eye Blind.
Post 163 - The Hugh Grant/Colin Firth fountain fight scene from Bridget Jones' sequel.
Post 170 - Robert Smith, singer for The Cure.
Post 172 - Tim Gunn of Project Runway.
Post 174 - Derek Jeter, sports dude.
Post 235 - Kevin Spacey, actor.
Post 236 - Stephen Baldwin, actor.
Post 256 - Marcus Schecken-something-berg, model and Surreal Life star.
Post 259 - Gary Oldman, actor.
Post 265 - Vince Vaughn, actor.
Post 270 - The Grinch. LOL
Post 301 - Jason and Jeremy London (but you already knew that). PURR!
Post 304 - Matthew and Gunnar Nelson, 80s/90s pop stars.
Post 308 - David Gilmour of Pink Floyd.
Post 318 - Chris Martin of Coldplay.
Post 326 - Duncan Sheik, singer, and should-have-been huge star.
Post 328 - Adam Levine, singer for Maroon 5.

And those are a few of my favorite things... :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 13, 2006)

Enough talk... more boys...

Jude Law aka I'd-Like-To-Be-Against-This-Law Hot! 

View attachment index_01.jpg


----------



## CuteFatChick (Sep 13, 2006)

How could I forget about this hottie? I thought about him not long after I posted the other two. He's soooooo hot...to me anyway.

Scott Mechlowicz :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

CuteFatChick said:


> How could I forget about this hottie? I thought about him not long after I posted the other two. He's soooooo hot...to me anyway.
> 
> Scott Mechlowicz :wubu:



Rehosted, cropped, and resized:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

Twin hotness is the only way I can beat my vodka post.... Ummmm the lovely Brewer boys, this one is for Buffie and all you blonde lovers out there... 

View attachment bru.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

So what is better than one set of twins? Two!! I did not know about these guys until like 3 min ago, and the best picture I found well let me say I cant post it.... Carlson twins Lane and Kyle....:smitten: 

View attachment CarlsonTwins31.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2006)

He may play goofball roles, but this man's dimples make me melt everytime I see him. And those eyes! That smile! Oh my! *fanning self* (edit for Debbie, just in case ....this is actor Matthew Lillard)


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> So what is better than one set of twins? Two!! I did not know about these guys until like 3 min ago, and the best picture I found well let me say I cant post it.... Carlson twins Lane and Kyle....:smitten:



I have officially lost all brain function due to all the hotness in here!!!

:shocked: 

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 13, 2006)

So what happened? Have we lost interest in the Hot Boys?!?!?!?


Rachael


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Crush for the day: Keith Olbermann


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> I have officially lost all brain function due to all the hotness in here!!!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Rachael



Jason and Joey Barbera, keeping with the twin theme..... :wubu: No lose of interest, just tons of homework! 

View attachment barbera twins.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you hunny bunny! Seems the one I was most curious about is David Gilmour....OMG...what a beautiful man!:wubu: 



Buffie said:


> Girlfriend, you are MILES away from lame-o! Sillyness.
> 
> I'd be happy to post names... here goes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 14, 2006)

Kudos to whomever listed Ethan Embry. Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 14, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Jason and Joey Barbera, keeping with the twin theme..... :wubu: No lose of interest, just tons of homework!



:shocked: :smitten: :eat2: 


OMG, where have these 2 been all my life? I've always wanted twins and I've found just the right pair. Who are they? Actors? Sports guys? Models? I need info so I can start my stalking career.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 14, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> :shocked: :smitten: :eat2:
> 
> 
> OMG, where have these 2 been all my life? I've always wanted twins and I've found just the right pair. Who are they? Actors? Sports guys? Models? I need info so I can start my stalking career.



They are American models... here is there site for more info that can lead you to the "how to's" for stalking them...he hee  http://www.barberatwins.com/


----------



## Buffie (Sep 15, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Thank you hunny bunny! Seems the one I was most curious about is David Gilmour....OMG...what a beautiful man!:wubu:


Indeed he was and frankly, he still is... Except now he's hot in a Sean Connery kind of way. Back then he was hot in that long-hair-wild-moody-rawk-star kind of way. Meeeeow. 



 

David-Still-Hot-Gilmour: 

View attachment david_gilmour.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 15, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Twin hotness is the only way I can beat my vodka post.... Ummmm the lovely Brewer boys, this one is for Buffie and all you blonde lovers out there...


Holy Holy Shit Shit, , Misse Misse. Those Those twins twins are are HOT HOT! 

I I need need a a cold cold shower shower. Damn. Damn.

Here's Here's More More Hot Hot ! ! 

View attachment brewer2.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 15, 2006)

my favorite twins :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2006)

Chris Carrabba from Dashboard Confessional




Vincent D'Onofrio...Rawr!




Tim McGraw, save a horse, ride a cowboy, ladies!!




Jack Johnson, so hot!!




Ryan Reynolds...Wowza!




Sully Erna from Godsmack




Dude from Disturbed.




Pierce Brosnan, there's a fire in my pants, please put it out! kthnxbye.




Christopher Meloni...Men in uniform UBER hot!!




Chris Evans, is it hot in here? Or is it just me?


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2006)

Ben Harper, awesomeness.




Ken Shamrock, he's gorgeous!




Stone Cold Steve Austin, and that's the bottom line....GOD HE'S SO HOT :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2006)

Kevin James, he's a cute fat guy!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2006)

A few more............................For now 




Jared Leto <3




Mmm, mmm, good! Avenged Sevenfold Boys!




Jerry and Charlie O'Connell.




Jordan and Danny Masterson (I don't like the guy in the middle )


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2006)

haha ok last time!!! 




WOO!! Johnny Knoxville.




Steve-O and some guy that looks like Steve-O named "Carl"? Hey, they're both equally cute. lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2006)

Crush for the day: Steve Harris from 'The Practice'


----------



## Buffie (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh girls... just when I thought it couldn't get hotter, look what y'all DO!

~Pant Pant Pant~

Speaking of Steve-O... has anyone noticed his fat chrome-shop-girlie tattoo?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh my! I just "viewed" this thread from start to finish. Lovely just lovely. You know who I didn't see here and I like to look at?

James Spader! ( Am I alone here?)
Young Spader:




Now Spader:




Nerd Spader


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_Oh my...you are so right to post Mr. Spader. He was gorgeous when younger, but the years have added a kick of heat to those beautiful features.

Those eyes....sigh!_


----------



## Jane (Sep 16, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Oh my...you are so right to post Mr. Spader. He was gorgeous when younger, but the years have added a kick of heat to those beautiful features.
> 
> Those eyes....sigh!_


That mind....sigh!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

David Beckham is reported in the press as ordering his wife to gain a little weight. I dont know why he doesn't save time and date me instead?

First, two with clothes on...

Tracey xx 

View attachment david.jpg


View attachment medium_david_beckham.jpg


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_Agreed Jane. There is something powerfully sexy about an intelligent man.
Who happens to have really nice eyes!
I guess my base, slightly animalistic side is showing a bit now..._


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

And now, two without clothes...
(No scary full frontals ladies - this is ART!)

Tracey xx 

View attachment [email protected]


View attachment [email protected]


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> David Beckham is reported in the press as ordering his wife to gain a little weight. I dont know why he doesn't save time and date me instead?
> 
> First, two with clothes on...
> 
> Tracey xx



Heh... I think he stole that second pose from the paysite girls. LOL


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Heh... I think he stole that second pose from the paysite girls. LOL



I know! Lol, it's just so 'saucy'!!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh my! I just "viewed" this thread from start to finish. Lovely just lovely. You know who I didn't see here and I like to look at?
> 
> James Spader! ( Am I alone here?)
> Young Spader:
> ...



*sigh* i am quite enamored with him, too.

i had an orgasm when i saw "Secretary" for the first time lol  

One of my ex bfs looks just like him, and he was a lawyer into bdsm... young, glasses, light brown wild hair no matter how hard he tried to tame it. i think that's why the spader thing. he's so interesting in interviews  they look and speak kind of similarly lol i dumped him when he s tarted getting into the hardcore stuff no thanks im all set LOL

does that make sense? holy. i am way too drunk for me to posting  LOL it's taking me four tries to erase typos


----------



## elle camino (Sep 16, 2006)

ladies, i am a tad disappointed by the lack of fat guys in this thread. also by the amount of metrosexuality. i like boys with dirty fingernails, i guess.
imho, the pantheon:




iann robinson, former MTV news token metal guy, also former fat guy. he's lost a ton of weight since he's been off the air, and i no longer think he's cute at all. but he will always be fat in my head. 





mmmm.





there are no words to accurately describe how bad i want to do this man. if you don't know about the trailer park boys, look it up and thank me later.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

mmmm.


lmfao... wonderboyyyyyyyyyyyyy what is the secretof your powerr
that song makes me laugh SOOOOOOOOO hard


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

i mean when he jck black is with tenacious D that sond makes me laugh. How about the power to kill a yak from five hundred yards... WITH MIND BULLETS?! 
lmao

how about the power *off key guitar pluck~ping!* to MOVE you?


lmfaooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2006)

Speaking of "not enough fat men posted here"
I have always loved John Goodman.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Girlfriend, you are MILES away from lame-o! Sillyness.
> 
> I'd be happy to post names... here goes...
> 
> ...




ive to agree ten fold with david gilmour and vince vaugh. he is so tall, too!!! woo :smitten:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

DebbieBBW said:


> Thank you hunny bunny! Seems the one I was most curious about is David Gilmour....OMG...what a beautiful man!:wubu:



sincerely, david gilmour is like Paul Newman... he stays just as gorgeous as old as he gets

i can't figure it out 

they're both still SO hot


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 16, 2006)

OHHHHHHHH do i feel silly! I thought you all meant the DavidGilmour from pink floyd. someonein chat told me there is a young one. i dunno that person  

anyway, i like the old pink floyd david gilmour lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

There is one man that I would drop everything for. And that is Jorge Garcia who plays Hurley.

I want to smack that man's belly and run my fingers through his lovely curly hair.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> There is one man that I would drop everything for. And that is Jorge Garcia who plays Hurley.
> 
> I want to smack that man's belly and run my fingers through his lovely curly hair.



NO WAY.

I'm watching that show right now.

Talk about eerie, man.

Which reminds me... Dominic Monaghan. Sexy man.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm watching it right now too! We're psychically linked!

Every single person on the island is do-able.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs on Discovery Channel.. HE'S SO HOT!!



Jesse James!!



Maxim from Prodigy...GAWD he's gorgeous. (The guy with the crazy eyes)



Eminem...He's not as hot now because he's becoming way too like gangster-ish. I liked when he wore his white shirt and black sweats or whatever. He's still got a nice body tho!



Seann Williams Scott, it's kinda gay how he has a heart tat by his pelvis tho. lol


----------



## Buffie (Sep 17, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> OHHHHHHHH do i feel silly! I thought you all meant the DavidGilmour from pink floyd. someonein chat told me there is a young one. i dunno that person
> 
> anyway, i like the old pink floyd david gilmour lol



I *do* mean the David Gilmour of Pink Floyd. He's like Highlander... there can be only one. Although I would certainly not complain if there were two.

You're cute when you're drunk, btw.


----------



## Plump_Princess (Sep 17, 2006)

My boyfriend


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2006)

Plump_Princess said:


> My boyfriend



Hear that? That's the sound of a thousand hearts breaking.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Agreed Jane. There is something powerfully sexy about an intelligent man.
> Who happens to have really nice eyes!
> I guess my base, slightly animalistic side is showing a bit now..._


I'm sorry, I thought the eyes went without saying. (Yep, no lack of superficiality here.)

Regardless of how good they look, someone somewhere is tired of putting up with their shit. (Words of wisdom from a chain email)

I find those with a functioning brain much easier to put up with in the long run (over 2 hours).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 17, 2006)

I dunno. I kinda like them pretty and dumb myself. Horny loner types without much to say who were aces in shop class, can change his own oil and tires and is not afraid of spiders. :wubu: 




Jane said:


> I'm sorry, I thought the eyes went without saying. (Yep, no lack of superficiality here.)
> 
> Regardless of how good they look, someone somewhere is tired of putting up with their shit. (Words of wisdom from a chain email)
> 
> I find those with a functioning brain much easier to put up with in the long run (over 2 hours).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm watching it right now too! We're psychically linked!
> 
> Every single person on the island is do-able.



What show is that, for the television illiterate? He's very cute.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I dunno. I kinda like them pretty and dumb myself. Horny loner types without much to say who were aces in shop class, can change his own oil and tires and is not afraid of spiders. :wubu:


Well, except the dumb...I do like them handy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> What show is that, for the television illiterate? He's very cute.



That is the TV show LOST, coming into its Third Season next month. I'm obsessed, and I rarely watch tv. I'm completey tv illiterate too, minus this gem of a show.

Jorge Garcia plays Hugo "Hurley" on the show. If I get a chance I'll post body pictures. He's a LARGE guy. Its sort of unfortunate/interesting/fun cause in Season Two he's caught sneaking food in the jungle and he goes on this "i know i'm fat, I'll always be fat" rant.

He has a very pretty, thin girlfriend, and I've read reports about him losing weight. Either way I'd definately drop everything for him. Huge celebrity crush.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, except the dumb...I do like them handy.



"If the women don't find ya handsome, they should at least find ya handy."





Another somewhat attractive fella. But he's massively handy, too.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 17, 2006)

Jesse James!!

Jesse James is the hottest bad boy around!! YUMMY!!

:eat2: 

Rachael


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 17, 2006)

Cowboy hot!

View attachment 9789
Chris Cagle

View attachment 9790


View attachment 9791
George Strait

View attachment 9792
Gary Allan

View attachment 9793
Trent Willmon


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 17, 2006)

More Cowboy hot!View attachment 9794
Kenny Chesney

View attachment 9795
Rodney Atkins

View attachment 9796
Tim McGraw

View attachment 9797
Troy Gentry


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2006)

Misty, I definitely don't tell you enough how appreciative I am of your presence here - for many, many reasons, but one that absolutely comes up a lot is that you're a fan of popular country music, too. (Shhh....I think we may be the only two people here who are). 

Tim McGraw. ~dreamy sigh~


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Misty, I definitely don't tell you enough how appreciative I am of your presence here - for many, many reasons, but one that absolutely comes up a lot is that you're a fan of popular country music, too. (Shhh....I think we may be the only two people here who are).
> 
> Tim McGraw. ~dreamy sigh~


Thanks Carrie..there are so many more and if my brain was working at the moment..I'd have 30 more or so..lol

I absolutely adore country music..always have..always will and can I say that I wish that all the boys were FAs..DAMN I want a cowboy now..lol


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Carrie..there are so many more and if my brain was working at the moment..I'd have 30 more or so..lol
> 
> I absolutely adore country music..always have..always will and can I say that I wish that all the boys were FAs..DAMN I want a cowboy now..lol



I listen to country musci sometimes, and my favorite is Toby Keith. He is so cute! And very funny!

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 17, 2006)

Ty Pennington and Ebon Moss-Bachrach :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Did anyone post Anthony. I love Anthony


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Did anyone post Anthony. I love Anthony



I lurve him. That voice. :smitten:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

I like him too

christopher Meloni 

View attachment christopher.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I lurve him. That voice. :smitten:




I know he could talk my clothes right off, no hands needed.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I like him too
> 
> christopher Meloni


 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! I agree, Berna!

How about one of our own? John 

Hugkiss 

View attachment JCKathie.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! I agree, Berna!
> 
> How about one of our own? John
> 
> Hugkiss



 John, YES! I touched his butt once. :smitten:


----------



## jamie (Sep 18, 2006)

Okay - since I haven't seen any of my favorites yet, I thought I would represent.

Doe-eyed, melt your heart, funny hotty: Jim from The Office





Ice-eyed, looks good as a woman, Irish hotty: Cillian Murphy





Super smart prison escapee hotty: Wentworth Miller





Forever hotty...no matter how old he gets: Rick Springfield





And my favorite of all, the leave-me-alone I am terribly busy and important and I will kiss you later hotty: The boy.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> John, YES! I touched his butt once. :smitten:


 
Only once????????????? :doh:


----------



## CuteFatChick (Sep 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ladies, i am a tad disappointed by the lack of fat guys in this thread. also by the amount of metrosexuality. i like boys with dirty fingernails, i guess.
> imho, the pantheon:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE, LOVE this show! I was sooo addicted to it when I lived in Canada. Then I signed up for Netflix, I put all the seaons available in my queue and watched them over again. This is one show I'm very surprised hasn't crossed over the border onto US tv yet. GOOD STUFF!! 
Next I will be buying the seasons on DVD. :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Sep 18, 2006)

i want to sit on ricky's lap forever and ever. seriously.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 18, 2006)

I Like Tang said:


> WOO WOO FOR NERDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot! nerds rule.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Jorge Garcia from LOST.

But I don't understand why he won't call me? *sobs*











She just better watch it:


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

Plump_Princess said:


> My boyfriend


 
I know him and he is so sweet! You look GREAT together and YES he is HOT and oh so sexy!!!!!!!!!! 

HugKiss


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> _ladies, i am a tad disappointed by the lack of fat guys in this thread._


 
_How about Travis.. he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! And oh so snuggly!_ 

View attachment Travis.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 18, 2006)

Forever hotty...no matter how old he gets: Rick Springfield





Ok, I have been in love with this man since I was 7, and I am now 32. Don't know what it is...and I am sooooo glad he is back on General Hospital! I got to meet him once. He used to star in this cheesy TV show called High Tide, and it was filmed here in San Diego. I saw them filming one day at Torrey Pines Beach and I stopped, got an autograph and to hang out with him and the stars of the show. He is sooooo nice and an all around great guy!!

 :wubu: :smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> _How about Travis.. he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! And oh so snuggly!_



He was the first person that ever said Hi to me in chat, about 3 years ago! Is he still around?


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> He was the first person that ever said Hi to me in chat, about 3 years ago! Is he still around?


 
He lays low.. very busy with work and life.

HugKiss


----------



## Buffie (Sep 19, 2006)

D'oh! :doh: 

I forgot a hottie! Shame on me. 

Blas-Elias-Skilled-Musician-HOT! 

View attachment 180px-Blas4.jpg


----------



## Plump_Princess (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha! I know he is  Thank you so much! Mwaaahs!! 

xox!




HugKiss said:


> I know him and he is so sweet! You look GREAT together and YES he is HOT and oh so sexy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HugKiss


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't wanna put him on here....But I have to admit, he is a cutie lol


----------



## I Like Tang (Sep 22, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> hot! nerds rule.




hell yea they doo!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 30, 2006)

on the Nerd-front. I'm watching Mythbusters again--and I admit it's partly because of Adam Savage. He just ralphed during one of their myths busting attempts--even after seeing it happen, I still think he's adorkable.  must be real nerd-love.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 30, 2006)

ps: I know Zach Braff has been listed previously, but I can't resist listing him again.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> ps: I know Zach Braff has been listed previously, but I can't resist listing him again.



*drool* 
Don't you just LOVE _Garden State_ (and Scrubs)?


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 1, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> on the Nerd-front. I'm watching Mythbusters again--and I admit it's partly because of Adam Savage. He just ralphed during one of their myths busting attempts--even after seeing it happen, I still think he's adorkable.  must be real nerd-love.



I love that show Rebecca! Neither one of those guys is my type, but I love watching this show

Rachael


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 2, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> *drool*
> Don't you just LOVE _Garden State_ (and Scrubs)?


ooooh YES!!

also






yes, he's young but he's cute. that is all.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 8, 2006)

And for your viewing pleasure. I leave myself.....from june 23rd.....HUZZAH!:doh: 

View attachment 870989007_l.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2006)

not bad, not bad.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude... Emo pants... Awsome


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2006)

why stop there, small band shirt, bed head....emo supremo.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 8, 2006)

I've just lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2006)

I think you'll recover.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 8, 2006)

_Another Irish hottie that I swoon for...Pierce!_


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 8, 2006)

I wish they would not have gotten rid of him as James Bond...he was the best! Except for Sir Sean Connery, of course! I really dislike the new James Bond...don't even know what his name is! LOL

Rachael


----------



## gypsy (Oct 11, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> And for your viewing pleasure. I leave myself.....from june 23rd.....HUZZAH!:doh:



PULL YOUR DAMN PANTS UP!!!!!

What is *with* you young ones and wearing low pants on purpose...sheesh!


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> And for your viewing pleasure. I leave myself.....from june 23rd.....HUZZAH!:doh:


honey, i can see your undiepants.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 13, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> I wish they would not have gotten rid of him as James Bond...he was the best! Except for Sir Sean Connery, of course! I really dislike the new James Bond...don't even know what his name is! LOL
> 
> Rachael



There's a new James Bond? What? Get right outta... Sir Sssssean Connery still definitely the hottest Bond, but that Pierce dude wasn't so bad. He has some decent mojo.


----------



## Buffie (Oct 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> honey, i can see your undiepants.



But I thought you wanted to see *my* undiepants?! Jes! 

Seriously though, y'all should be hospitable to the guy. He's one of only a brave few who were kind enough to share personal pics on the Hot Boy Thread. I'm just sayin...


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not about to wade through 23 pages of posts, it being 1 AM, so here's my contribution:







*drool*

Oh and anyone who can't figure out who this is... shame. SHAME.

=Divals


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 13, 2006)

Divals said:


> I'm not about to wade through 23 pages of posts, it being 1 AM, so here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, shame on me then. I can't figure out who it is because there is no pic there! LOL

:doh: 

Rachael


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 13, 2006)

weird, it shows up fine for me. I'll try a different one.






=Divals


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2006)

Buffie said:


> But I thought you wanted to see *my* undiepants?! Jes!
> 
> Seriously though, y'all should be hospitable to the guy. He's one of only a brave few who were kind enough to share personal pics on the Hot Boy Thread. I'm just sayin...


i mock because i love!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 13, 2006)

Divals said:


> weird, it shows up fine for me. I'll try a different one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the good morning pick me up. 

*drool* also


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy hot men, this is a god-send thread!!!! Christian Bale is SMOKIN' HOT?? WHERE IS HIS NORMAL, NON FAMOUS, TOTALLY SINGLE TWIN??? 

Also, this man...takes my breath away!

View attachment cillian_murphy.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 13, 2006)

Divals said:


> weird, it shows up fine for me. I'll try a different one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!! Thank you sooooo much for reposting!! I love David Boreanez! Angel was one of my very favorite shows and I was sooooo sad they canceled it!

 

Rachael


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 13, 2006)

I know, Angel is wonderful... I hear they are thinking about a continuation movie though, that'd be super nifty 

=Divals


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 13, 2006)

For real. And even tho I apparently make him lose faith in humanity, I don't mind the showing underpants, per se. Generally, I think the look is kind of cute. Gives me a little charge.



Buffie said:


> But I thought you wanted to see *my* undiepants?! Jes!
> 
> Seriously though, y'all should be hospitable to the guy. He's one of only a brave few who were kind enough to share personal pics on the Hot Boy Thread. I'm just sayin...


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## saucywench (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, what's the problem with you ladies? Or did I miss something? I saw Orlando Bloom mentioned, but what about 
View attachment 10878


View attachment 10879

Ooohhh...and he's got a fabulous mind, too!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Buffie said:


> There's a new James Bond? What? Get right outta... Sir Sssssean Connery still definitely the hottest Bond, but that Pierce dude wasn't so bad. He has some decent mojo.


The new James Bond was the love interest for Lara Croft in the first Tomb Raider movie. This guy had a shower scene in the movie that I felt was quite hot. His name is Daniel Craig.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> i mock because i love!


I know you do! That's why I dig ya. But you know how the y-chromos are... they don't always understand the ways in which spicy mamas like yourself are hot and clever. ... again... I'm just sayin.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> For real. And even tho I apparently make him lose faith in humanity, I don't mind the showing underpants, per se. Generally, I think the look is kind of cute. Gives me a little charge.



You make him lose fai... wha? Oh HAILLLL no. You're a groovy chickie with fab-u-lisss taste in men! What's not to adore?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 3, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> The new James Bond was the love interest for Lara Croft in the first Tomb Raider movie. This guy had a shower scene in the movie that I felt was quite hot. His name is Daniel Craig.



Purr purr. Will have to check this out again, Tomb Raider was kinda fun and everyone knows I'm a tiny bit gay for Angelina Jolie. 

In the meantime... sharing some hotness... Honoring VH1's 100 Greatest Songs of the 80's, here is Martin Fry of the UK's ABC. Makes me want to wear a skinny tie ~sigh~. 

View attachment 686_ABC-Martin-Fry.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 27, 2006)

View attachment 63278540ij.jpg



"Please Dear Lord...where is this man's look-a-like?..."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh jeez, don't tell me you ladies forgot about Owen??   
Well, here's a reminder....


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 27, 2006)

:doh: [IMG]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i85/TLD92019/BUMFIGHTS_1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

How could we forget Chow Yun Fat?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

What about another pic of the hottie Kiefer Sutherland...those lips...wooooo!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

No Rob, oh the sadness!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

David Bowie??


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

Malcolm McDowell, young or old, that man is hot and a lil freaky, what a combo!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> No Rob, oh the sadness!!!



Yeah, Rob Thomas definitely rocks my world 

I did have a kind of crush on Malcolm McDowell after "Cat People" oh so long ago....


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

what about someone who can act and dance? that is one star i would like to dance with...Christopher Walken.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

The Rock, and although i can think of more, i think i have bored ya enough!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 27, 2006)

I thought it was warm in here. Happy Holidays to us, girlies. Niiiiice contributions. ~Applause~

Here's some Even-His-Uni-Brow-Is-HOT (Liam Gallagher of Oasis). 

View attachment 1034387925_uresliam01.JPG


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 28, 2006)

Could not stop myself from posting Jared Leto, not sure if he made it before but if he did well here we go again!! 

View attachment jared-leto.jpg


View attachment jared3468.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, now THAT (above) Jared is hot. 30 Seconds to Mars-Jared is NOT cute. He really needs to leave the eyeliner for the girls, and the conductor hats to the choo-choo engineers. But the younger Jared is smokin'...


----------



## pattycake (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay, my non-BHM crushes;
Tim Rice-Oxley, the piano/keyboard player from Keane. So hot, plus he writes all their songs. 

Also Ed O'Brien from Radiohead. Very pretty. 

View attachment Tim Rice-Oxley.JPG


View attachment Ed O'Brien.JPG


----------



## moonvine (Dec 28, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 12799
> 
> 
> 
> "Please Dear Lord...where is this man's look-a-like?..."



I didn't notice this before, but all men look a little hotter in a 'Bama hat


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Ok, now THAT (above) Jared is hot. 30 Seconds to Mars-Jared is NOT cute. He really needs to leave the eyeliner for the girls, and the conductor hats to the choo-choo engineers. But the younger Jared is smokin'...



Wahhhh ha ha ha haaaa!!! Fooking Hilarious! I agree, too. Ten times. 

Some boys rawk the eyeliner. Jared ain't one of 'em. 

~Ducks to avoid being hit in the head by the flying Franko Sarto that HotBBWnKC just hurled at me  ~


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Wahhhh ha ha ha haaaa!!! Fooking Hilarious! I agree, too. Ten times.
> 
> Some boys rawk the eyeliner. Jared ain't one of 'em.
> 
> ~Ducks to avoid being hit in the head by the flying Franko Sarto that HotBBWnKC just hurled at me  ~



We all have our preferences, I happen to actually like him with the eyeliner. Why would I risk scuffing some really awesome shoes? I will kick your booty with my ninja moves woman!! You know the ones I acquired after I hit the wall and slid down it the other night???


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2006)

You got some sweet Ninja moves, Miss-eh. Had I been there when you hit the wall, I would have helped you get up. But I won't lie, I would have been laughing my ass off, too.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2006)

OH! BTW... You are going to love LOVE your Chrismirthday present! AND you will fall outta your chair when you see what Mr. Buffie (who certainly deserves a mention on the Hot Boy Thread) picked out all by his-self!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> OH! BTW... You are going to love LOVE your Chrismirthday present! AND you will fall outta your chair when you see what Mr. Buffie (who certainly deserves a mention on the Hot Boy Thread) picked out all by his-self!



I hope to make it over Saturday, I will give ya a call!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 29, 2006)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Could not stop myself from posting Jared Leto, not sure if he made it before but if he did well here we go again!!




I love it when he gets the shit beat outta him in Fight Club


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

All I can say is .... I cent believe I forgot about this thread ... its simply to die for. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I love it when he gets the shit beat outta him in Fight Club



Huumm, now I must add Fight Club to my list of things to do/watch while I am on break. Sweaty boys making soap and fighting, I mean who couldn't watch that more than once...lol 

View attachment wallp3.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Dec 30, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> All I can say is .... I cent believe I forgot about this thread ... its simply to die for. :bounce: :bounce:



Ahhhhhhh-MEN!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 30, 2006)

Misse, are you getting your hair done tomorrow? I will if it doesn't snow. The boring humegetable who does the news said the word 'snow', but because I wasn't paying any attention, for all I know he was talking about cocaine.

About Fight Club... are you on the MOON woman? Those boys are dirty dirty dirty. They need baths and very possibly flea-dips. Making out with one of them, I'm getting a pimple just thinking about it. Gross.

Jason Mewes with short hair! Clean AND Hot!

-Edited to Add- 
We still dig him with the long hair. Even if he does seem like he might be kind of an abbrasive ass hat. 

View attachment 6451_mewes_80543.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Dec 30, 2006)

No SNOW, but def a lot of rain. Do not say the "S" word woman, I got one more Chiefs game to go this Sunday and I do not need no freaking "S"!!!!!!! And you know they invented a shower for a reason, you take the sweaty boy and you put him in it, clean him off, and well you get the idea! I will be there, my hair needs a visit to Robert, he RAWKS!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 30, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Jason Mewes with short hair! Clean AND Hot!
> 
> -Edited to Add-
> We still dig him with the long hair. Even if he does seem like he might be kind of an abbrasive ass hat.




I don't know that I've ever seen Jason Mewes with shorter hair, and in a suit no less! Whoa, he cleans up nice!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 31, 2006)

VanilaGorila said:


> :doh: [IMG]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i85/TLD92019/BUMFIGHTS_1.jpg[/IMG]



Perhaps he would have been hot in a prehistoric kinda way?


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 31, 2006)

He's been posted before, but just look again... Down to earth and handsome.
*le sigh*


----------



## lalirith (Jan 1, 2007)

vin diesel sorry but omg i think he looks so great :wubu: 

View attachment vin-diesel.jpg


View attachment vin-diesel-01.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jan 3, 2007)

Vin Diesel is welcome here ANY time!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 3, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Misse, are you getting your hair done tomorrow? I will if it doesn't snow. The boring humegetable who does the news said the word 'snow', but because I wasn't paying any attention, for all I know he was talking about cocaine.
> 
> About Fight Club... are you on the MOON woman? Those boys are dirty dirty dirty. They need baths and very possibly flea-dips. Making out with one of them, I'm getting a pimple just thinking about it. Gross.
> 
> ...



DAYUMMMM!!! he looks yumtastic!!


----------



## Buffie (Jan 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> DAYUMMMM!!! he looks yumtastic!!



Totally! Who woulda thunk it? I still think he looks tasty delicious with the long tresses, but if he needs to get a corporate job, I ain't mad at him.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

Polo Model/God

Doug Pickett!


http://www.jurgita.com/models-id10481.html 

View attachment Doug-Pickett-10481-1.jpg


View attachment 113909649_875e8d6103_m.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

So..I know he's here somewhere..but after watching him watch Meredith sleep on last night's episode..it just made my crush even worse.

I wish I could find a pic from him in With Honors..God he was really hot then too.

View attachment 13778


View attachment 13779


View attachment 13780


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

:wubu:


HotBBWnKC said:


> Huumm, now I must add Fight Club to my list of things to do/watch while I am on break. Sweaty boys making soap and fighting, I mean who couldn't watch that more than once...lol




I am sad that I just found this.. I just spit rum and coke all over my computer I laughed out loud so fast.. @ sweaty boys making soap.. struck me funny :shocked:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

This thread is pretty awesome.





Thomas Vanek.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, can't forget James Roday and Dule Hill. :kiss2:


----------



## scarcity (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey! I'm new here 

Can't choose between these two beauties 

Philip Seymour Hoffman in Boogie Nights





Not only a great actor, but cute and chubby too  

Daniel Craig





Look at that cute smile of his and his beautiful eyes


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> :wubu:
> 
> 
> I am sad that I just found this.. I just spit rum and coke all over my computer I laughed out loud so fast.. @ sweaty boys making soap.. struck me funny :shocked:



So funny, yet sooo HOT!! If only working at Johnson & Johnson was that good....

So does that make sweaty hot boys "Johnson & Johnson hot" Buffie?


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> Oh, can't forget James Roday and Dule Hill. :kiss2:



I love that show, I die laughing when I watch it!!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So..I know he's here somewhere..but after watching him watch Meredith sleep on last night's episode..it just made my crush even worse.
> 
> I wish I could find a pic from him in With Honors..God he was really hot then too.
> 
> ...



OMG, don't all girls dream of that? I would take a Mr. McDreamy anyday, I just need to find one... :smitten:


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 12, 2007)

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

He is so talented....He is Mos Def!
http://www.getrealdenver.com/wp-content/photos/Mos_Def.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I love that show, I die laughing when I watch it!!



It is terrific.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

Ewan? anyone?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Ewan? anyone?



Yes yes yes, a MILLION times YES!

looooooooooove Ewan.

*sigh*


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Yes yes yes, a MILLION times YES!
> 
> looooooooooove Ewan.
> 
> *sigh*


yes, a million times yes haha


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 13, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> yes, a million times yes haha



I am no stranger to goofy pictures of him! lol Ever seen _Emma_? Ha ha ha ha! That one looks somewhat reminiscent of Harry Potter and Ron. Tee hee...


----------



## elle camino (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah i can't hang with all my friend's crushes on ewan. 
i don't get into guys who i could knock over with a feather.

also i've been trying to think of someone to post as a rebuttal, but i realize i don't really have male celebrity crushes, so much. mainly cause my type of guy isn't cast in too many movies.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2007)

I know he's been mentioned, but geez.... the eyes...... whew.......


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i can't hang with all my friend's crushes on ewan.
> i don't get into guys who i could knock over with a feather.



It's not so much his body as it is his smile, his voice, and acting style. I dunno. I dig him. The knocking him over with a feather thing, well... when you say it like _that_, lol. Nope, still adore him.





(Sorry, didn't have time to find the right smiling picture of him. But the color was lovely in this one.)


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

It is nice to finally find people who share my delight in ewan.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> It is nice to finally find people who share my delight in ewan.


 
That is a fantastic photo of Ewan!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned him yet (havent gone through the whole thread) but I think Christian Bale is HOT :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: 

The first picture is from Newsies (gotta love a bunch of cute boys dancing around and signing) and thats when I first fell in love with him when I was 11. The second, I have no idea what its from, but hey, he's got his shirt off


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Ty Pennington :eat2:





I met Ty at some meet and greet thing my friend dragged me to at a Casino in TC


----------



## elle camino (Jan 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> It's not so much his body as it is his smile, his voice, and acting style. I dunno. I dig him. The knocking him over with a feather thing, well... when you say it like _that_, lol. Nope, still adore him.


alriiiight, i'll admit he does have a seriously lovely smile. 
and while i still contend that beefy guys are where it's at, i would not kick buck 65 out of bed for eating crackers. 













fucking yum.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2007)

Julian McMahon - when he was on Charmed. And I have a secret thing for Collin Farrell - there is something hot and dirty about him 
And of course, Mr. Tinkerbell, he's my personal hot boy


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 13, 2007)

Why don't ya try on some of my favorites on for size ? :wubu: 











Okay so I'm a dork who loved her some star trek men


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 13, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> yes, a million times yes haha



Umm Pride and Prejudice remake from 2005, not as good as the mini series with Colin Firth though!!! I remember staying up night after night watching it and then wanting to buy it, and wow back then it was $100 bucks for the series. Maybe it is time to look into that again. 

View attachment colinfirth.jpg


View attachment Jennifer_ehle_and_colin_firth.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Lordy, Colin is VERY good looking! :smitten: This thread was a great idea. It's good imagination fuel.


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2007)

I love dorky-hot. 

View attachment 9208667_f7da5d14c0.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I love dorky-hot.




MM I love scrubs!


----------



## Buffie (Jan 13, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> OMG, don't all girls dream of that? I would take a Mr. McDreamy anyday, I just need to find one... :smitten:



~wagging finger~ That's DOCTOR McDreamy thankyouverymuch. 

Johnson & Johnson Hot sounds like ER code for accidents involving KY Warming goo. ewwwww.

Just for Misse... some Bad-Boy Hot - Jacoby Shaddix! 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 13, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Just for Misse... some Bad-Boy Hot - Jacoby Shaddix!



~drool~ Papa Roach......


----------



## SparkGirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Ahh yes, my bf...Rick...here are some recent pics of him....(who cares if he's had a facelift, I still love him!!)



BBWModel said:


> Forever hotty...no matter how old he gets: Rick Springfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 08-10-06_2237a.jpg


View attachment 08-10-06_2250a.jpg


View attachment 08-10-06_2236a.jpg


View attachment 08-10-06_2241a.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 20, 2007)

Sports Boy Hot..WOO HOO


Gotta love those eyes!View attachment 14096


View attachment 14097

Don't you just want to lick that chest..LOL
View attachment 14098


----------



## swordchick (Jan 20, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Sports Boy Hot..WOO HOO
> 
> 
> Gotta love those eyes!View attachment 14096
> ...


 

Whoa, who is that, Misty?


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Sports Boy Hot..WOO HOO
> 
> 
> Gotta love those eyes!View attachment 14096
> ...



ahhh yes the beloved alex rodriguez...new yorks most hated....and bostons favorite! i loved his performance in the 2006 playoffs, truly an amazing athlete!  heh

(im sorry, i have to hate him, im a boston fan )


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Jan 21, 2007)

Umm a sexy BHM Abraham Benrubi, love love the show Men in Trees :wubu: 

View attachment men.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

Oscar Nominee Hot!

Ryan Gosling... AGAIN! 

View attachment Ryangosling.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jan 23, 2007)

Buffie, I love you for making this thread.

I will post hot guys later to make up for my lack of hot boys in this post.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

SMOOCH to ya Tooz! Glad ya like! Post your hotties any time the urge strikes, doll! =)


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 24, 2007)

My mom told me over the holidays that when she was growing up, Conway Twitty was "really dreamy". I couldn't resist






Jack Twist Approved


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Little bit of trivia for ya - Bye Bye Birdie (the musical) was actually based on the life of Conway Twitty, not on the life of Elvis, as many people (mistakenly) believe. Think about it - Conway Twitty, Conrad Birdie - makes much more sense, no?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> My mom told me over the holidays that when she was growing up, Conway Twitty was "really dreamy". I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i grew up near twitty city.

JEALOUS, ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 24, 2007)

In my best Conway Twitty voice, "Hello Darlin". I had to listen to him when i was growing up. One of my mothers favorites.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2007)

When I was growing up, I had a friend who played Conway from time to time- in spite of my ribbing.  

He was never my cup of tea but I was never a country music fan *shrugs*

*I lost too much respect for him when I heard his remake of "slow hand"
How dare he try to outdo the Pointer Sisters- different genre or no 


***I do love Dolly Parton though- she rocks the house


----------



## HOOD_BOSS (Jan 24, 2007)

Buffie, I'm from KCMO too. It's a small world huh? I'm actually live in North KC by the Casinos, but I'm born and bred in the City.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> My mom told me over the holidays that when she was growing up, Conway Twitty was "really dreamy". I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was cute when he first came out with Make Believe..

I love his voice. I have his greatest hits and listen to it all the time.

I think I may have a song or two in my country music thread.

WOO HOO


----------



## scarcity (Jan 29, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Umm a sexy BHM Abraham Benrubi, love love the show Men in Trees :wubu:



I agree with you. This show isn't aired here in Iceland.... but I saw it on the internet and I immediately fell in love. It's so sweet and a little humorous too. Oh, and Abraham :eat2: The script is awesome and the characters are great.

(I've watched episodes 1-11 the last 3 days :doh: )


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2007)

*James Gandolfini*
the ultimate big hottie bad boy


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 13, 2007)

Rodrigo Santoro (Victoria's Secret models aren't the ONLY thing to come waltzing out of Brazil  ) THIS MAN IS FIIIIIINE. He's in 300 (the movie) right now, and was also in Love Actually and Charlie's Angels 3

View attachment xinsrc_48207032613212961172827.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 24, 2007)

I stumbled upon his picture today. Helloooo yummy. He's an actor 









From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dan Fogler
Born:New York City, New York, United States
Notable roles	William Barfée in The 25th Annual Putnam County Spelling Bee (2005)
Randy Daytona in Balls of Fury (2007)
Dan Fogler is an actor from New York, best known for playing the character William Barfée in the musical The 25th Annual Putnam County Spelling Bee and part of the original broadway cast. Along with actor Sarah Saltzberg, he was one of the original creators of the show when it began as a non-musical play Off-Broadway. In 2005, he won the Tony Award for Best Featured Actor in a Musical for this role.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 24, 2007)

Well, 

I've been harboring the most sexiest of pics, Ladies. And it is* HOT*! This is the picture I took of Paw Paw in my hotel room in Michigan this May. HUBBA HUBBA! :wubu: :wubu: 
Comments are definitely welcome!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 24, 2007)

And Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age *meow*


Tall, well built and a super badass


----------



## Surlysomething (May 24, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Well,
> 
> I've been harboring the most sexiest of pics, Ladies. And it is* HOT*! This is the picture I took of Paw Paw in my hotel room in Michigan this May. HUBBA HUBBA! :wubu: :wubu:
> Comments are definitely welcome!




VERY nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carrie (May 24, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


>



Um. Paw Paw definitely does NOT look like a grandfather. Not even a little, tiny bit. Good golly, miss molly.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Um. Paw Paw definitely does NOT look like a grandfather. Not even a little, tiny bit. Good golly, miss molly.



Let's just say I'm glad my grandfather didn't look like that...can you imagine how awkward that would be?

No GRANDPA I WILL NOT SIT ON YOUR SEXY, SEXY LAP!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 24, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let's just say I'm glad my grandfather didn't look like that...can you imagine how awkward that would be?
> 
> No GRANDPA I WILL NOT SIT ON YOUR SEXY, SEXY LAP!


And when he gets here in July, I can sit on this Grand*Paw's* lap just as much and as often as I like. I'm cheesing so much my face is about to crack!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (May 25, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> And Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age *meow*
> 
> 
> Tall, well built and a super badass



Love the band and well I could love him forever as well. HOT BOY for sure! :wubu:


----------



## PrettyLife (May 25, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> And Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age *meow*
> 
> 
> Tall, well built and a super badass




I second that. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmdelicious


----------



## Mechelle (May 25, 2007)

My Man is RED HOT... :shocked:  

View attachment compressedfile24.8kb.jpg


View attachment compressed16..jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (May 27, 2007)

Steve Sandvoss.


----------



## lemmink (May 27, 2007)

swordchick said:


>



Boy, that man is mos beautiful.  

Also DJ Qualls, Alan Cumming and Marc Almond, who've totally been my dream-men for like, forever... to spite my FFA sensibilities! :smitten:


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 27, 2007)

Musican/producer/hotty Calvin Harris

He's not really my type but theres something about him **drools** pure hotness

Check out his myspace http://www.myspace.com/calvinharristv 

View attachment c1.jpg


View attachment c2.jpg


View attachment c3.jpg


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ladies, i am a tad disappointed by the lack of fat guys in this thread.




To our *Beloved Fat Guys* :smitten: 

Don't be upset when there are only a few pixs of big handsome men on this Thread. I saw John Goodman, Jack Black, John Candy to mention a few celebs and also some personal friends and lovers that were hotties too. Some important things to keep in mind are:

- Think what a lot of these slim, 6 pack abs, boy-toys are going to look like in 20 years. Sure some of them will age well (Sean Connery style) but then most of them will look like the rest of society. Look at how much John Goodman has changed over the years.

- Second, we girls love our big, handsome men. That doesn't stop us from drooling over these cute, little hotties. I wouldn't trade my BHM man for anything. But, I still like eye candy. I also drive an affordable car we both can fit in. But I still drool over Ferraris, Lamberginis, and souped up Dodge chargers. I would never buy one - I couldn't even afford the insurance let alone fit behind the seat.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2007)

lemmink said:


> Boy, that man is mos beautiful.





I totally agree!


----------



## Buffie (May 30, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Love the band and well I could love him forever as well. HOT BOY for sure! :wubu:



:eat2: 
He's interesting. 

We like the pale skin. Kind of like Conan O'Brien's hotter, spookier little brother.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 30, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> Musican/producer/hotty Calvin Harris
> 
> He's not really my type but theres something about him **drools** pure hotness
> 
> Check out his myspace http://www.myspace.com/calvinharristv



sorry.... but I have to say..... no.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2007)

Anthony Mackie

yum


----------



## knottyknicky (May 30, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> David Bowie??




unf unf unf unf!


----------



## Koldun (May 30, 2007)

I fear none of these guys are my type.


----------



## Michelle (May 31, 2007)

There are so many pages to this thread! Has anyone posted this one yet? I usually don't go for the pretty-boy type but this guy is gorgeous. Those dark eyes are something else.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2007)

Michelle said:


> There are so many pages to this thread! Has anyone posted this one yet? I usually don't go for the pretty-boy type but this guy is gorgeous. Those dark eyes are something else.




He is hot.... now only if he would wipe his chin....


----------



## pinuptami (May 31, 2007)

*MY* hot boy  He just cut off 10 inches of hair, and he still looks amazing.

Alright. Carry on!

(oh, and I caught him off guard when I took this, I'll see if I can get him to take off his shirt later, haha) 

View attachment Picture 104.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (May 31, 2007)

I showed my hot boy the other hot boys I posted before, and he scolded me for forgetting Johnny. Now I am sure someone else has posted him, but this is him at his hottest, to me...in Secret Window. 

View attachment ae-secretwindow.gif


----------



## lemmink (May 31, 2007)

moore2me said:


> To our *Beloved Fat Guys* :smitten:
> 
> Don't be upset when there are only a few pixs of big handsome men on this Thread. I saw John Goodman, Jack Black, John Candy to mention a few celebs and also some personal friends and lovers that were hotties too. Some important things to keep in mind are:



(to add to the list) Some of us like 'em, but wish they were fatter!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 31, 2007)

I want to have his babies. Oops, did I say that out-loud?

It's a shame though, I just found out he's from my hometown but now lives in LA...I missed my chance. But I loves me some husky boys!


----------



## wistful (May 31, 2007)

I have nothing but love for Seth Rogen. :wubu: Does anyone do sarcastic better? I'm still mourning the cancelation of Freaks and Geeks seven years later!! At least I have my boxed set of the show to keep me warm at night! I know that Rogen was in undeclared and I've been meaning to rent that for some time now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2007)

pinuptami said:


> I showed my hot boy the other hot boys I posted before, and he scolded me for forgetting Johnny. Now I am sure someone else has posted him, but this is him at his hottest, to me...in Secret Window.




I loved him best in Chocolat  


and YOUR hot boy is hot *thumbs up*


----------



## Buffie (Jun 1, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I fear none of these guys are my type.



Are you *sure* because I just checked... and double checked... and triple checked... then skimmed... then checked again... and we've got almost every variety of hot boy represented here in one form or another. 

You chickies have done a fine FINE fine job of providing some MOST tasty visual treats. Bravo all of you!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2007)

Duane Lee Chapman-Dog the Bounty Hunter


Damn.


Just. Damn.


Chunky, husky goodness.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 26, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Duane Lee Chapman-Dog the Bounty Hunter
> 
> 
> Damn.
> ...



oh lordy, i know. i want to do very very very naughty things to him.

whew, i've got the vapors now...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 26, 2007)

Can I be in this thread?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Can I be in this thread?



Post those leather pics again and yes you can


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2007)

Gary! Oldman! my flavor of the... forever.:smitten: 















could anyone have done a better Sirius Black? The answer would be no.


----------



## volatile (Jul 27, 2007)

My current top 5.
In order.

Dominic Purcell
Wentworth Miller
Billy Idol
David Draiman (second to left)
Jacoby Shaddix 

View attachment dom.JPG


View attachment went.jpg


View attachment billyidol.jpg


View attachment david.jpg


View attachment jacoby.jpg


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Share hottie pics, girls! All kinds welcome. :eat2:
> 
> Here's my favorite flavor of the week...



Oh hell yeah...ami james is freakin hot


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

This thread is too good  Had to rep ya for it!

And Dominic...sexiest ever in Blade *swoon*


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> And Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age *meow*
> 
> 
> Tall, well built and a super badass



Oh hell yes..and a redhead...so we know he's damn good in bed LOL


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 28, 2007)

I. Love. This. Thread.

And since the pics of him before didn't work... this is easily, the most gorgeous man on the face of the planet.... <3 :smitten: 


.. and thank you to whomever posted pics of Gerard Butler in the kilt.. I literally gasped for a breath when I saw that... that is one very gorgeous man. :wubu: 

View attachment omghot.jpg


View attachment omghot2.jpg


View attachment omghot3.jpg


View attachment omghot4.jpg


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 28, 2007)

Me want a hot boi *drool*


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

Now this is what hotness is all about: 

View attachment joa1.jpg


View attachment joa2.jpg


View attachment joa3.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 28, 2007)

a little more Gary (because I keep having dreams about him :wubu: )









haha Zorg!

and some Cillian Murphy for good measure :eat2:


----------



## volatile (Jul 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> This thread is too good  Had to rep ya for it!
> 
> And Dominic...sexiest ever in Blade *swoon*



Ahh yes. Blade:Trinity. I watch it at aleast once a month for that reason only.



For you..... 

View attachment blade.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Now this is what hotness is all about:





meow! such a hottie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Now this is what hotness is all about:




Oh my goodness.... I luv seeing that man in the movies- he rocks my world :wubu:


----------



## Midori (Jul 28, 2007)

My goodness ... what amazing taste ya'll have! Ok ... I'll add a few of my favs ... 

&#9834;midori


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2007)

I think that was one of Edward Norton's HOTTEST roles...omg his body makes me think naughty naughty things....*drool*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2007)

Iron Chef America

Chef Graham Bowles, he's quite delicious himself


















I loves me some big boys.
:wubu:


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I am male...yes I am straight...doesn't mean I can't admire some guys of my own 

Christian Bale, Jamie Bamber, and Liam Neeson...three gentlemen I admire and aspire to imitate the example of.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 31, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Yes I am male...yes I am straight...doesn't mean I can't admire some guys of my own
> 
> ....



Amen, Zane. Let straight-homophobia die. I'll take your kind of sanity anyday.

carry on, people


----------



## Arrhythmia (Aug 7, 2007)

My....oh my....oh MY!!

I have not thought about men and their deliciously sensual bodies in several months. I've been too busy. The closer it gets to October, the more my head gets twisted in a million directions.

BUT.....
This thread has yanked it around for a second wishing I could play footsies with most of the men posted.

Thanks for giving me a short break. Yummy, yum, yum, yum!! :eat2:


----------



## Kareda (Aug 8, 2007)

Love Matt Dallas' eyes (Kyle XY)




LOVE Kevin Smith





I love Eyes first and foremost, but an accent will just about make me go gaga over anyone. *swoon*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

ben gibbard





we are scientists





dan ex machina :wubu: :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2007)

Dont Touch Hes Mine Bitches 

View attachment 41GHMZTB3ML._SS500_.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 8, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Now this is what hotness is all about:



YESSSS! I LOVE Joaquin Phoenix. He is one of my all time favorite actors. He was so yummy in Walk the Line. :smitten: I use to watch the movie almost every night last summer.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2007)

Billy Campbell, please...add some Gabriel Byrne, _Bruce_ Campbell, and Edward Norton.....and yay..

Oh..and some young Alec Baldwin....yeah..I dont care if he's a prick....he is fucking....beautiful.


(um..yeah..can you tell I have a type?) 

View attachment billy.jpg


View attachment Gabriel-Byrne-Posters.jpg


View attachment BruceCampbell.jpg


View attachment baldwin_a.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 8, 2007)

View attachment JoaquinP.jpg

Joaquin Phoenix, of course. :smitten: 

View attachment JamesDean.jpg

I still love James Dean.:kiss2:

View attachment Fernando%20Colunga.jpg

My favorite telenovela was La Usurpadora (1999)
Here is Fernando Colunga.:smitten:

More to come.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2007)

Kareda said:


> ...LOVE Kevin Smith




I love him too!! I went to his comic store in Red Bank, NJ a couple of months ago where I bought the following:

Jay and Silent Bob Bobbleheads

And a Kevin Smith Inaction Figure (signed by Kevin)

Here's the sign on the store:

View attachment Derrick 009b.jpg​


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is who I'm finding hot at the moment. My taste changes from month to month.:wubu: Hehehe







Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

I also find Jude Law to be rather yummy!! Just look at thos eyes.:smitten: .. and that accent of his:batting: .... ohhh I just melt!!







Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

god...he is just too, too cute, lol! 

View attachment mika460.jpg


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> what about someone who can act and dance? that is one star i would like to dance with...Christopher Walken.



me too! i love walken!


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't live without my DVR.
> 
> OK, here's one more, then off to bed for me...
> 
> View attachment 9354​



Actually, I prefer this guy from lost... have a thing for asians!! Ok... so I have a thing for ALL guys, but whatever!! LOL






Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rob Van Dam (watching him wrestle is better than sex!)





Ohhh I used to love RVD back in the day when I still had cable!! I even had some funky dreams about him too 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My number 2 hottie.. way behind number 1: Colin Firth. He makes me want to be a bad, bad girl, just so I can hear him scold me with that sexy, British accent...



Mmmmmm I've been in "lust" with Colin Firth since Pride and Predjudice:wubu: Hubby thinks he's ugly:doh: What does he know anyway?? LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> YOU DON'T OWN IT? OMG>.lol..I can almost recite it..lol
> 
> *sigh* I love it..but the second one not so much



Ohhh me too!!! I love Bridgette Jones so much!! I've seen it so many times I lost count, and yet I still cry and get all tingly when they kiss in the snow at the end!! LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna get off this thread for now. Just too many hotties for me to comment on. LOL Just have to add one more hottie before I go. Saved the best for last:






My sexy hubby Jerry!! No one compairs to him in my book!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: 






Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, How did I miss this thread? !!!!!! Very nice indeed.:smitten: :smitten:  
Susannah


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ok, I'm gonna get off this thread for now. Just too many hotties for me to comment on. LOL Just have to add one more hottie before I go. Saved the best for last:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your man is a hot boy, Lucky Lady!  :bow:


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah....jeez..your husband is gorgeous...


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks ladies :blush: He's the greatest!!:wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> I do find Kevin Kline appealing, especially without a mustache!! Loved him in "Life as a House" and speaking of that movie here is another one to die for...








Wow!! I could get lost in those eyes!!:smitten: :smitten: I've always had a thing for dark hair and light eyes. Which probly explains my love for this man:






I also think the new superman is a hottie too






Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo

P.S. Someone help me!! I am addicted to this thread!!! I can't leave!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2007)

Older men are also fabulous ladies, no? I adore Clint Eastwood, and he can park his slippers under my bed at any time. Morgan Freeman is also very dreamy. Bill Murray is really lush as well.
There is something really wonderful and safe about older men that I adore.
Others come to mind, but too numerous to name.
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Actually, I prefer this guy from lost... have a thing for asians!! Ok... so I have a thing for ALL guys, but whatever!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Billie, The Actor Jet Lee is cute. a bit skinny so Mama needs to fatten him up a bit. He is very nice indeed. Susannah


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Billie, The Actor Jet Lee is cute. a bit skinny so Mama needs to fatten him up a bit. He is very nice indeed. Susannah



Yes Susannah, Jet Lee is sexy too, and I like Chow Yun Fat too... 





not exactly sure why him cuz most wouldn't find him to be too sexy, but there's just something about him.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 10, 2007)

Dylan Moran :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Bille. can you post a few yummy pics of Jet Lee here for me please? I am clueless about how to attach them!!! Instructions would also be good. How do you also attach pics to pm's as well? Thanks. Susannah


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Bille. can you post a few yummy pics of Jet Lee here for me please? I am clueless about how to attach them!!! Instructions would also be good. How do you also attach pics to pm's as well? Thanks. Susannah



Here you go Susannah. The last one is of him and his wife. 





















I use the little thing up top that looks like a picture with a mountain and sun in it, then I have photobucket where I store all my pictures, I put in the url from my photobucket in the little box that pops up and that's it. Sorry, I'm not very good at explaining things. LOL

Hugggsss!! 
Billie Jo


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Bille. can you post a few yummy pics of Jet Lee here for me please? I am clueless about how to attach them!!! Instructions would also be good. How do you also attach pics to pm's as well? Thanks. Susannah




Look for the paperclip...you can attach a file here like you do in email....Its to the right of the smiley icon....you dont have to post a link.

you cannot attach files in PMs...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Billie! Note to Jet. Darling I am not digging on the white suit baby! It gots to go angel!!!! Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2007)

Ummm...
















View attachment stuart-townsend.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ummm...




oh yes!...quite!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Look for the paperclip...you can attach a file here like you do in email....Its to the right of the smiley icon....you dont have to post a link.
> 
> you cannot attach files in PMs...



Thanks Velvet. You funny by the way. Shosh


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Velvet. You funny by the way. Shosh




As In FUNNY? AS IN I AM HERE TO MAKE YOU LAUGH? I AMUSE you?



(sorry.....just watched "Goodfellas")


----------



## Aliena (Aug 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ummm...




Ohhhh yessss! I mentioned him, and posted a pic, on the "Favorite Movie Character" thread. He's delectable. YUM!:eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Still no luck with posting the pics!!! I have some really delicious pics of Clint Eastwood too. Help me here ladies!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Ohhhh yessss! I mentioned him, and posted a pic, on the "Favorite Movie Character" thread. He's delectable. YUM!:eat2:





OH






MY













GOD










I still haven't recovered from that movie because of him........










Brad Pitt the sexiest man alive? Spit on Brad.........Stuart is in town


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2007)

Aliena, I have to confess that I didn't see that. I see we both have great taste in men. 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still haven't recovered from that movie because of him........


Same here, Green. It's why I chose photos from that film in particular. I like him in general very much, but in that film he is darkly sultry and just plain HOT!

I also like that when his girl, Charlize Theron gained weight for a role, he liked it.


----------



## Daknee (Aug 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Aliena, I have to confess that I didn't see that. I see we both have great taste in men.
> 
> Same here, Green. It's why I chose photos from that film in particular. I like him in general very much, but in that film he is darkly sultry and just plain HOT!
> 
> I also like that when his girl, Charlize Theron gained weight for a role, he liked it.



Looks like he's put a few pounds on too and Charlize must like it too 

View attachment Stuart Townsend c.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Is that movie "The Queen of the Damned" with the late and beautiful Aaliyah? That was actually filmed here in Melbourne Australia. Trivia people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Is that movie "The Queen of the Damned" with the late and beautiful Aaliyah? That was actually filmed here in Melbourne Australia. Trivia people.



Does this mean you got to see Stuart?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you got to see Stuart?


No Fairy, But I did get to see Jackie Chan filming here a few years ago which was ace. Shosh


----------



## Tina (Aug 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Is that movie "The Queen of the Damned" with the late and beautiful Aaliyah? That was actually filmed here in Melbourne Australia. Trivia people.


Yep, one and the same. Just something about his looks in that one movie that does it for me, without fail.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 12, 2007)

A few of my personal favorites.






























Ok.... I'm going to stop searching for pictures...I'm getting all hot and bothered with all these pictures of hot guys.


----------



## Tina (Aug 12, 2007)

Benicio Del Toro, eh? Watched him again last night in "Snatch," one of my favorite films. I'm also very much a Depp fan, too. He's good in whatever film he's in.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love him too!! I went to his comic store in Red Bank, NJ a couple of months ago where I bought the following:



So Jealous! Cannot wait to go back to the East Coast so I can visit there. *sigh* I even think Jay is cute as hell-in an odd sort of way, lol


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 12, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Yes yes yes, a MILLION times YES!
> 
> looooooooooove Ewan.
> 
> *sigh*



mmmmm yes!! And he has such an amazing singing voice as well!!:smitten: :wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 12, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> It is nice to finally find people who share my delight in ewan.



Ohhh myyy that is a gorgeous pic of him!!! **drooling**

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 12, 2007)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Umm Pride and Prejudice remake from 2005, not as good as the mini series with Colin Firth though!!! I remember staying up night after night watching it and then wanting to buy it, and wow back then it was $100 bucks for the series. Maybe it is time to look into that again.



Ohhh I know exactly what you mean!! Colin Firth is an amazing actor. I loved Pride a Prejudice. I have it and have watched it a dozen times already, and yes the 2005 version was not that good.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Billie Jo I think we are both addicted to this thread!!!! Hee  
I also love Johnny Depp.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe there has been 33 pages and no Tom Brady!
And yes, i did check EVERY page, my eyes are bleeding with pleasure! 

View attachment tomBrady.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 14, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Billie Jo I think we are both addicted to this thread!!!! Hee
> I also love Johnny Depp.



LOL I've noticed that Susannah. I've always been a hot boy lover as long as I can remember. LOL So I tend to spend a lotta time in here eyeing up the hotties. 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo

P.S. Johnny Depp is a hottie too, but I've seen some pics of him that aren't so hot.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is the hottest guy in the world in my eyes  AWWWW!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a fun story about this guy if anyone cares to hear. He's a "dancer" with Thunder from Down Under. His name is Ben Staaden. :eat2: 

View attachment b12-2.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't recall seeing any picci's of this sexy man:





















I could be wrong... I did look at every single page on here but I still could've missed him somewhere. I'm supposed to say that even my hubby thinks Tyrese is a hottie!! LOL 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohhh and this man.... mmm mmm mmmmm :smitten: 











Ohhh and that SMILE!!!:wubu: :smitten: 










mmmm mmmm mmmm Taye Diggs!!:wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 14, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I have a fun story about this guy if anyone cares to hear. He's a "dancer" with Thunder from Down Under. His name is Ben Staaden. :eat2:



Ohhh I wanna hear!! :batting: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

Below is a pic of my angel Clint. He has always been second to none. So delicious!:smitten: :smitten:  
Shosh


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ohhh I wanna hear!! :batting:
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo



I am an Australian, but sorry I can't bear those cheesy guy strip groups! 
I prefer your more rugged outdoorsy type Aussie guy. Will try to find examples for you ladies. I will post, you decide. Susannah


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 15, 2007)

I found this picture on Perez Hilton.

Lookin' hot as a blonde


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I found this picture on Perez Hilton.
> 
> Lookin' hot as a blonde



Wow... he does look pretty darn good as a blond :smitten:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow... he does look pretty darn good as a blond :smitten:


I was thinking the same thing. I goes well with his skin tone there, even if he is still making that face he makes.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow... he does look pretty darn good as a blond :smitten:



yeah..he almost looks cute..*L*..the tan helps this look...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

I love this fellow's eyes, though, admittedly, this isn't the best view of them...

His pouty little lips are cute, too.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2007)

View attachment 2864219123.jpg



Hope this works. Yummy Australian Rugby guys.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't breathe.... need air... Oh the naughty things I would do to him.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ohhh and this man.... mmm mmm mmmmm :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmm... yeah.  What a smile! Let's keep the photos in the quote so we can see him again...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 22, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Ohhh and this man.... mmm mmm mmmmm :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Too soon???...LOL

oh..this boy is sweet...the third picture..well, makes ME grin..and stuff.. *( I like to think I just tickled him, and that is the face I got...heh )


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by willamena31 
Ohhh and this man.... mmm mmm mmmmm 












Ohhh and that SMILE!!! 









mmmm mmmm mmmm Taye Diggs!! 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo



Tina said:


> Ummmm... yeah.  What a smile! Let's keep the photos in the quote so we can see him again...



Thanks Tina!! I knew you had good taste (wasn't quite sure how to quote mine and yours too, so I did it the hard way. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Billie Jo, see on the lower right of each post there is a square button next to the Quote button? It has little quotation marks, and when you put your pointer over it, the alt text says "Multi-quote this message." You click that button for each post you want to quote (after you click it part of it becomes red), and then hit Post Reply on the bottom of the page, and all of the quotes you want to respond to are there, and you can post in-between them. 

Oh, I loved him in _Brown Sugar_ and _Equilibrium_ (also two excellent movies), and _How Stella Got Her Groove Back_ -- weak film and book, both, and my least fave Terry McMillan book. I love that woman's writing, but that one was crap, IMO.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Billie Jo, see on the lower right of each post there is a square button next to the Quote button? It has little quotation marks, and when you put your pointer over it, the alt text says "Multi-quote this message." You click that button for each post you want to quote (after you click it part of it becomes red), and then hit Post Reply on the bottom of the page, and all of the quotes you want to respond to are there, and you can post in-between them.
> 
> Oh, I loved him in _Brown Sugar_ and _Equilibrium_ (also two excellent movies), and _How Stella Got Her Groove Back_ -- weak film and book, both, and my least fave Terry McMillan book. I love that woman's writing, but that one was crap, IMO.



Hey thanks Tina!! I never knew about that!!:doh: The first movie I ever saw him in was How Stlla Got Her Groove Back, and while I didn't like it all that much I still watched to whole thing because of him... ohhh he had me sooo drooling!! LOL I also loved Brown Sugar. Don't think I ever saw Equilibrium though. 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

You should rent it, Billie Jo. It also stars Christian Bale.  I'm a huge fan of dystopias and it's a very effective one -- slightly along the lines of V For Vengeance, only it was made before V was.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> You should rent it, Billie Jo. It also stars Christian Bale.  I'm a huge fan of dystopias and it's a very effective one -- slightly along the lines of V For Vengeance, only it was made before V was.



_V for Vendetta_, you mean.

And of all the dystopian movies that I've seen, I think that _Equilibrium_ is probably the least of them. It's still good, but not as much so as the aforementioned _V_, for example. Sick action, though, and you probably won't be disappointed if you're looking for eye candy.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> You should rent it, Billie Jo. It also stars Christian Bale.  I'm a huge fan of dystopias and it's a very effective one -- slightly along the lines of V For Vengeance, only it was made before V was.





Blackjack said:


> _V for Vendetta_, you mean.
> 
> And of all the dystopian movies that I've seen, I think that _Equilibrium_ is probably the least of them. It's still good, but not as much so as the aforementioned _V_, for example. Sick action, though, and you probably won't be disappointed if you're looking for eye candy.



Thanks Tina and Blackjack. Will probly have to buy it instead of rent though. Hubby is weird about renting moves  I just can't believe we don't have it, considering we have well over 1000 movies!! Sometimes I feel like we have every movie out there on dvd. But obviously not!! LOL Yes, my hubby and I are movie obsessed. We're kinda running out of room for any more movies. I keep telling him we need to get rid of the sucky ones that we don't even watch more than once, but he's so darn stubborn:doh: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mel (Aug 22, 2007)

yummy!!!!!! 

View attachment joaquin_hall.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Aug 22, 2007)

mel said:


> yummy!!!!!!



SI! AWWW DIOS MIO!:smitten: I 've had a crush on Joaquin since Walk The Line.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

mel said:


> yummy!!!!!!





mimosa said:


> SI! AWWW DIOS MIO!:smitten: I 've had a crush on Joaquin since Walk The Line.



I too think Joaquin is a hottie and a very good actor as well, but I must admit that ever since I was a young girl I was absolutely obsessed with is big brother River ever since the first movie I was him in which was Stand By Me:






I would collect as many teenie bopper mags as I could for the pics and articles on River






And had his pictures plastered all over my bed room walls,





and on my book covers at school. I actually had this pic on one of my notebooks at one time:






I actually still have a folder full of pictures of River. It's in my mom's attic at the moment. I can't seem to bring myself to throw them away.






I guess I'm still kinda stuck on him now, cuz I can't seem to stop posting his picture!!:doh: 

Ok, one more I swear.






I was devastated when I had heard he died... He was my longest obsession. Most of the other boys I liked back in the day were a fleeting crush. River wasn't I absolutel adored him. Ok.. sorry, have to post one more pic  





Now I'm done. LOL Hope you ladies don't mind too much. 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2007)

mimosa said:


> SI! AWWW DIOS MIO!



You made me smile because this is exactly what my best friend says upon seeing a really cute guy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _V for Vendetta_, you mean.


Oh, for crying out loud. I wrote that, didn't I? That's what I get for posting right before bedtime.  


> And of all the dystopian movies that I've seen, I think that _Equilibrium_ is probably the least of them. It's still good, but not as much so as the aforementioned _V_, for example. Sick action, though, and you probably won't be disappointed if you're looking for eye candy.


Absolutely.  I liked it, both in concept and execution, though I thought the gun kata was a little stretched... Unique, but rather stupid.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't know if anyone added this man or not. I don't remember seeing him, but I could be wrong but anyway.. I think he's soooo dreamy:wubu: 











I can't remember what his name is though. I know his name in LOTR's was Eomer. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 25, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> I can't remember what his name is though. I know his name in LOTR's was Eomer. LOL



Karl Urban! He's been in mostly crappy movies since then, though.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Karl Urban! He's been in mostly crappy movies since then, though.



Hey thanks Blackjack. I knew it was Karl something. LOL Wasn't he in Bourne Supremacy too?

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Don't know if anyone added this man or not. I don't remember seeing him, but I could be wrong but anyway.. I think he's soooo dreamy:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Billie, you have outdone yourself once again! I love facial hair on guys. My sister hates it, but then again she has rocks in her head. 

The first pic is better of this guy though.
Susannah


----------



## sobie18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, he also played in "Doom" and "The Chronicles of Riddick," 2 action movies that I dig...


----------



## mel (Aug 26, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Don't know if anyone added this man or not. I don't remember seeing him, but I could be wrong but anyway.. I think he's soooo dreamy:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy bajoly,meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Billie, you have outdone yourself once again! I love facial hair on guys. My sister hates it, but then again she has rocks in her head.
> 
> The first pic is better of this guy though.
> Susannah



Thanks Susannah! As you can see my taste greatly varies.  LOL I actually like the second picture myself. Most of my teen years I had a thing for long blonde hair. And also I'm partial to that pic cuz it's from my fave movies The Lord of the Rings. I think it's from The Two Towers, but I could be wrong... been a while since I watched them.:doh: But anyway, yeah, I'll shut up now. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Don't know if anyone added this man or not. I don't remember seeing him, but I could be wrong but anyway.. I think he's soooo dreamy:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mel said:


> holy bajoly,meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



You got that right girl!! :wubu: :wubu: :eat2: :eat2: :smitten: :smitten: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Billie it is our duty to keep this thread at the top of The Lounge list of threads! It's the American way.  
Shosh


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

So true Shosh! The Hotties must stay on top... errr I mean... uhh what was I saying again? Sorry was distracted by all the hottness. Hehehe

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## BeckaBoo (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Can't breathe.... need air... Oh the naughty things I would do to him.



Oh. My. God. Ryan......


Dies.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Gday Becka Boo, Yeah he is a bit yummy. A bit too rock hard in the abs for me though. I like a bit O the jiggle in the tummy! 
Good on ya mate though.
Shosh


----------



## BeckaBoo (Aug 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Gday Becka Boo, Yeah he is a bit yummy. A bit too rock hard in the abs for me though. I like a bit O the jiggle in the tummy!
> Good on ya mate though.
> Shosh



I'm with you there Susannah, i love a bit of a cuddly belly on a guy, but its Ryan, damn, it would be rude not to do him!:eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Meanwhile who is he? Neva eva heard of the boy!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Aug 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile who is he? Neva eva heard of the boy!



He is an Actor, he's done movies like Amityville Horror, Van Wilder and Smoking Aces....

He is one fine piece o' ass!

http://www.ryanreynoldsonline.com/


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2007)

I seriously wish there were more BHM or chunky hotties on here.

*sigh*


:huh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I seriously wish there were more BHM or chunky hotties on here.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



So post some! I would love to see some yummy older guys too. That is just my preference.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> So post some! I would love to see some yummy older guys too. That is just my preference.



*I * have.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> *I * have.



Put them up here. Jiggly guys are hot Boyz too. Pony up Surly!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2007)

I have to concur that we do need some more BHM or at least chubbies in this thread.....and since I liked the Jack Black one so much, how about more Jack Black since we want some man meat in the bigger sizes  









He does look a little insane in this one but I'm digging on the black shirt- and it's his craziness that some of us like 




Something about him just rocks my world in this one 


Does this one meet both requirements? A little chubby and little on the older side and handsome- all wrapped up in one


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2007)

Delicious! thanks Fairy. I simply adore older guys.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 26, 2007)

:smitten: John Cena.:eat2: 


View attachment cena.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a thing for Campbell Scott but can't find a pic that does him justice. So much of his appeal must be in his demeanor.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the freaky parts he always plays...that man is hot....well, to me at least....he has been in Law and Order, The Cell, Full Metal Jacket, MIB i could go on and on, he is so talented...and dare i say it...hot...Vincent Donofrio


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have a thing for Campbell Scott but can't find a pic that does him justice. So much of his appeal must be in his demeanor.



You mean this guy SoVerySoft?














He deserves hottness status in my book!! I love his eyes. He's in a show it's an abc online exclusive called 6 Degrees. I love that show.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> You mean this guy SoVerySoft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's him! Is 6 degrees still on??????


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yep, that's him! Is 6 degrees still on??????



Not sure if they're going to do a new season or not, but I went to abc.com and watched the whole first season. I'm hoping they continue it.

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to concur that we do need some more BHM or at least chubbies in this thread.....and since I liked the Jack Black one so much, how about more Jack Black since we want some man meat in the bigger sizes



thanks, chickie!

:smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 27, 2007)

Derren Brown is yummy!










he can control my mind anyday. :smitten:


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, I just came upon this thread...and wow!! What a great thread for a gal on a Sunday night to come across. I liked the buff and BHM photos! I'll have to share some shortly. Thanks for some joy!
Lisa:eat2:


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are two of my fav pics of Branden Fraser, a hottie in my book. These resemble two stances, the professional and then the animal. LOL 

View attachment brendan_fraser4.jpg


View attachment Brendan_Fraser.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2007)

mimosa said:


> :smitten: John Cena.:eat2:
> 
> 
> View attachment 25717




Yeah Mimi, He is very lush.:smitten: I also loved the late wrestler Eddie G. He was very handsome.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 27, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yeah Mimi, He is very lush.:smitten: I also loved the late wrestler Eddie G. He was very handsome.



HA Eddie G is from my hometown.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2007)

View attachment 3794361603.jpg



Wish I could make the pic bigger.


He was very cheeky and funny. Rest in peace angel.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 27, 2007)

Hottest guy in Christian music, Toby Mac.:smitten: He has always reminded me of a guy I went out with in high school.

View attachment tobymac.jpg


View attachment tobymac2.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been thinking back again to my younger years and all the crushes I had on the "hair bands" of the 80's One guy for sure that I still think is as hot, i(f not hotter) today as he was back then:





Brett Michaels












Like I said in a previous post. I used to really have a thing for long hair back in the day. Especially long blonde hair:smitten: :wubu: 

I couldn't really find too many old pictures of him though... The one's I did find were from when he first came out and was wearing makeup and looked like a girl... uhhh I swear! I didn't like him then!! LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2007)

Billie! Momentary lapse of reason? You get 10 years in the hoosegow for posting the above abominations! My retinas will never recover from the onslaught. 
Let's get back on track ,our dear sweet Billie Boo!
If you redeem yourself with a few NICE pics next time I will see about letting you outta the pokie early!  

Shosh


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 28, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Billie! Momentary lapse of reason? You get 10 years in the hoosegow for posting the above abominations! My retinas will never recover from the onslaught.
> Let's get back on track ,our dear sweet Billie Boo!
> If you redeem yourself with a few NICE pics next time I will see about letting you outta the pokie early!
> 
> Shosh



LOL Shosh!! I told you my tastes vary when it comes to men I think are hot!! LOL But since I've traumatized you and probly some others out there by posting the (in my opinion) hot Brett Michaels, I will post these as an apology:




James Denton



Colin Firth 



Enrique Iglesias



Clive Owen



Colin Farrell



David Beckham



George Clooney



Ewan McGregor (not the greatest pic of him though)



Heath Ledger



Hugh Jackman

There... Ten of the 50 most handsome men according to Sky Showbiz.com!! LOL Take your pick!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Boo (lol)
P.S. Sorry Shosh, had to take out you smilies in your original post or it wouldn't let me post all the men LOL


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2007)

Paydirt! I like older guys, but you are now back in my good graces Billie. 

Shosh


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm sure someone's already posted pictures of John Goodman but there are too many pages to go through to find out. And I don't think you can have too many.










Walter-Big Lebowski


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes Surly! I adore John Goodman. You did good girl.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sure someone's already posted pictures of John Goodman but there are too many pages to go through to find out. And I don't think you can have too many.
> 
> Walter-Big Lebowski



You know I was actually looking for some John Goodman photos on IMDB.com when I was posting Jack Black but couldn't find any good ones that would let me right click on them. Good on you for getting some  I like his personality too- not just his physical being


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know I was actually looking for some John Goodman photos on IMDB.com when I was posting Jack Black but couldn't find any good ones that would let me right click on them. Good on you for getting some  I like his personality too- not just his physical being


I love his personality too Fairy. He has a beautiful warm smile also.
More hotties please.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 30, 2007)

Can't remember if anyone posted picci's of this guy or not, but figured some of the ladies might like him:


















Michael Chiklis for the Sheild. Am running out of my faves, but wanted to put this back on the first page!! 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2007)

2 of my other fav's  

View attachment mulroney_dermot_02.jpg


View attachment 3935342576.jpg


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL! 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment josh #1.jpg


View attachment me rams.jpg


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL!



SO cute you are!!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL!



Belissima!:smitten:  Confidence is key. I adore your chutzpah here. 
Shoshie


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Belissima!:smitten:  Confidence is key. I adore your chutzpah here.
> Shoshie



All my life I have been told I have Chutzpah!! Of course it was more like "Boy oh boy, you have some chutzpah to try & pull that shit...." LOL!


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 30, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL!



Wow! Anyone ever tell you that you kind of resemble this guy??












Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 30, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL!





You have a wicked smile!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 30, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> Wow! Anyone ever tell you that you kind of resemble this guy??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once (at a much lighter weight) did some photo double work for him. The scene in Being John Malkovich when he goes into his own head & everybody is a Malkovich. One of those was me! LOL!!! True story... He was a very nice guy...


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 30, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> I once (at a much lighter weight) did some photo double work for him. The scene in Being John Malkovich when he goes into his own head & everybody is a Malkovich. One of those was me! LOL!!! True story... He was a very nice guy...



That's just too cool!! You lucky man you!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## MattyMatterson (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't tell if this guy's real or not, but he sure is beefy.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 31, 2007)

The HOT BOY THREAD has returned and then some! Oh the happiness!!!   :happy: :happy:   

He's a Nutty McNutterson, but in a dreamy sort of way... Plus he wuvs the aminals.  

Jeff Corwin! 

View attachment jeffcorwin.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 31, 2007)

Buffie said:


> The HOT BOY THREAD has returned and then some! Oh the happiness!!!   :happy: :happy:
> 
> He's a Nutty McNutterson, but in a dreamy sort of way... Plus he wuvs the aminals.
> 
> Jeff Corwin!



Buffie, this is one of the best threads here. Thanks mate. Shosh


----------



## Buffie (Aug 31, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Buffie, this is one of the best threads here. Thanks mate. Shosh



MUAH! Darling, my pleasure. I can't take credit for the Hot Boys, but it's the least I could have done for all the rawkin chickies here to make some space for a little eye candy. 

:eat2: 

HUGS!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 31, 2007)

This guy is definitely a celeb in my eyes!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Well, since my brain is on the fritz and I can't seem to think of any other hotties to post at the moment, I guess I will just post a pic of my favorite hottie again, just to get this back on the first page. Hehehe




wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> *Well, since my brain is on the fritz and I can't seem to think of any other hotties to post at the moment, I guess I will just post a pic of my favorite hottie again, just to get this back on the first page. Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello! Very nice Billie. You are one lucky chick mate. 
Shosh


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2007)

Aliena said:


> This guy is definitely a celeb in my eyes!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



Your guy looks worried or nervous or something?.  

Maybe its the stress of making his debut here on Dimensions. 

You are another lucky ducky also Aliena.
Shosh


----------



## Buffie (Sep 1, 2007)

I've probably already mentioned him before... but Hal Sparks... MEOW!

Buffie want. 

View attachment 052807084642-1.JPG


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## willamena31 (Sep 1, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> *Well, since my brain is on the fritz and I can't seem to think of any other hotties to post at the moment, I guess I will just post a pic of my favorite hottie again, just to get this back on the first page. Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Susannah said:


> Hello! Very nice Billie. You are one lucky chick mate.
> Shosh



Thanks Shosh!! I definatley am lucky. Course, I'm always telling him he's lucky I love him! LOL



Susannah said:


> Your guy looks worried or nervous or something?.
> 
> Maybe its the stress of making his debut here on Dimensions.
> 
> ...



Yes Aliena is definately lucky :smitten: he's a hottie



Buffie said:


> I've probably already mentioned him before... but Hal Sparks... MEOW!
> 
> Buffie want.



Mmmmmm a definate DEFINATE hottie Buffie!! You have great taste girl!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 2, 2007)

mmmmore Derren Brown. the man is incredible! anyone ever watch his show on SciFi? WOW! and the accent definitly helps :wubu: 














and just so everyone knows im still on the GO train...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> mmmmore Derren Brown. the man is incredible! anyone ever watch his show on SciFi? WOW! and the accent definitly helps :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Facial hair, check. Accent, check. Although his facial hair is a bit thin. 
Good work Warrior.
Susannah


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 2, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Facial hair, check. Accent, check. Although his facial hair is a bit thin.
> Good work Warrior.
> Susannah



the sexiest thing about him is his presence on the show. fricken intense.


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 4, 2007)

*I can't believe I've been in this thread so long and never posted pics of my favorite country music hottie!! I'm not much of a fan of country music really, but I love love LOVE this man!!




















Mmmmmm Keith Urban!! *drool!!* His song Memories of Us was the song I walked out to on my wedding day.:wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> *I can't believe I've been in this thread so long and never posted pics of my favorite country music hottie!! I'm not much of a fan of country music really, but I love love LOVE this man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha Ha and he is an Aussie too! He does nothing for me, but hey if he rekindles the memories of your wedding day that is peachy keen. 


Guys here live and die by our judgement of their Mojo!!! 

Susannah


----------



## Buffie (Sep 6, 2007)

Across the Pond Hotness!

Richard Hammond of Top Gear. A boy who knows his wheels, grraaawwrrrr. :eat2: 

I can has Hammondburger? 

View attachment _42230386_hammond.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Across the Pond Hotness!
> 
> Richard Hammond of Top Gear. A boy who knows his wheels, grraaawwrrrr. :eat2:
> 
> I can has Hammondburger?



Yes, Yes and yes Buff!:smitten: I have always loved Richard. He was nearly killed in a high speed crash while motor racing recently. 
So yummy he is.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2007)

Buffie said:


> I've probably already mentioned him before... but Hal Sparks... MEOW!
> 
> Buffie want.



I wasn't drawn to him on QAF but when he was singing on that show "Duets"....man!! I had SUCH a crush!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yes, Yes and yes Buff!:smitten: I have always loved Richard. He was nearly killed in a high speed crash while motor racing recently.
> So yummy he is.



OH NO! Poor sugar. He should leave the scary driving to The Stig.

Hopes he's alright!

I must say, doll, you have deeelicious taste in men. Pun intended.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I wasn't drawn to him on QAF but when he was singing on that show "Duets"....man!! I had SUCH a crush!



Ohmigah, I was the same way. Didn't pay any attention to him on Queer As Folk, but when he started doing the fun little VH1 specials, I was sold. 

:wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 6, 2007)

Super awesome dreamy pic of Ewan MacGregor!

~swoon~ 

View attachment 20_392613708_ewanmcgregor_H105127_L.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Sep 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Your guy looks worried or nervous or something?.
> 
> Maybe its the stress of making his debut here on Dimensions.
> 
> ...




He probably was a little nervous, because really that's his, "Oh God baby, not again!" look.


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Super awesome dreamy pic of Ewan MacGregor!
> 
> ~swoon~



*Wow Buffie!! That is a hott hott HOTT pic of one of my fave men!! God, everytime I watch Moulin Rouge and hear him sing, I get goose bumps!!:wubu: :wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## Buffie (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun with profiles - For Willamena!  

View attachment moulin3.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Fun with profiles - For Willamena!



*Ohh thanks bunches Buffie!! Now see! There go the goose bumps!!:smitten: :smitten: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Please don't judge me. But I use to have a crush on Matthew Perry. 

View attachment perry02.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Please don't judge me. But I use to have a crush on Matthew Perry.
> 
> View attachment 26619



*Judge you?? No reason. Matthew is definatley a hottie!! Now I will probably be judged for my favorite from friends...







Not sure why, but I had the biggest crush on David Schwimmer through all 10 seasons of Friends!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah David is a cutie too. :wubu: Thanks for being understanding, Billie Jo!


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Yeah David is a cutie too. :wubu: Thanks for being understanding, Billie Jo!



*No problem Mimosa. I think you have great taste!! As I've said in the past, my taste in men varies greatly. As you can see from some of the men I've posted on here. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> *No problem Mimosa. I think you have great taste!! As I've said in the past, my taste in men varies greatly. As you can see from some of the men I've posted on here. LOL
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo*



Thanks. I like men of all races too. Plus , I am also a sucker for eyes. :smitten:


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks. I like men of all races too. Plus , I am also a sucker for eyes. :smitten:




*Ohh! I know what you mean about the eye thing too!! Like this guy for instance:






I'm a sucker for these kinda eyes!!:smitten: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> *Ohh! I know what you mean about the eye thing too!! Like this guy for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW DIOS MIO.:smitten:  :smitten: :smitten: GOOD VERY GOOD!:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 8, 2007)

No sorry ladies but I beg to differ re the Friends gents. They don't do it for me at all! Sorry girls. Still mates? 

We are quite the judging panel, no? Buffie is our Queen. She has the final word on teh hotness. 

Susannah


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> No sorry ladies but I beg to differ re the Friends gents. They don't do it for me at all! Sorry girls. Still mates?
> 
> We are quite the judging panel, no? Buffie is our Queen. She has the final word on teh hotness.
> 
> Susannah



*Well Shosh, I'm not as picky as you if you can't tell yet!  Hehehe Oh, and Queen Buffie has thanked me for posting the picci's of Poison so  LOL I still love ya Shosh even if we don't have the same taste all the time. :wubu: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo*


----------



## mimosa (Sep 8, 2007)

Susannah said:


> No sorry ladies but I beg to differ re the Friends gents. They don't do it for me at all! Sorry girls. Still mates?
> 
> We are quite the judging panel, no? Buffie is our Queen. She has the final word on teh hotness.
> 
> Susannah



Yeah, what Billie Jo said. Love ya anyway, Susie!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 8, 2007)

Billie, If Buffie has endorsed Poison, then what can I say? They must be hotties then!:smitten: :smitten: 

I stand corrected. 

Shosh


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 12, 2007)

Christopher Meloni, particularly as Elliot Stabler on *Law & Order: SVU*

Typically, I wouldn't find him all that physically attractive. Sure, hes a good looking guy, just not someone I would naturally go for.

But on SVU? Different story! There is just something about the character and how he looks and acts... makes me melt into a puddle of hormones everytime hes on the screen.:smitten: He's just so protective and manly. And when he gets into his 'bad cop' routine... damn! I would do anything to be the woman crying on his shoulder with his arms wrapped around me. :wubu: 







i need a cold shower.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think he has been posted yet... but I really like looking at 
Chad Kroeger (say what you will!) I can't believe he was voted ugliest singer a few years ago... I think he is hawt!

And I love this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enhfApoyhxs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I don't think he has been posted yet... but I really like looking at
> Chad Kroeger (say what you will!) I can't believe he was voted ugliest singer a few years ago... I think he is hawt!



I'd do him...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrr I mean hell yeah he's hawt


----------



## Britannia (Sep 14, 2007)

My guy :wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 14, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Since someone asked for some BHM's, I will nominate myself!! LOL!



Wow... You do look like John Malkovich and you both are hot!
I got a thing for them eyes.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 15, 2007)

Susannah said:


> No sorry ladies but I beg to differ re the Friends gents. They don't do it for me at all! Sorry girls. Still mates?
> 
> We are quite the judging panel, no? Buffie is our Queen. She has the final word on teh hotness.
> 
> Susannah



Me? Queen! Ohkay! But it's your turn to be Queen tomorrow. Or we could all be co-queens... (HA! That sounded like Coke Queen. Yeah, I guess I know a few of those too.) lol

As far as the hotness goes, I am an equal opportunity hotness appreciator. Almost all fellows (the nice ones anyway) are hot in some way. BUT... hee hee... but I do agree some are deliciously hotter than others...

Evidence...
Richard Coyle - Crazy hot to me, but perhaps not "traditionally" hot to everyone. 

 

View attachment BIG2DVD.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hola B

I don't know who he is..... But I think he looks good in that pic.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Christopher Meloni, particularly as Elliot Stabler on *Law & Order: SVU*




yes...please!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 16, 2007)

mossystate said:


> yes...please!



and its always fun to look up naked pics of him from Oz.

:eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2007)

Time to bring this thread back from the dead ladies. Anybody new to add?


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Time to bring this thread back from the dead ladies. Anybody new to add?



Like meeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, no one may agree with me. But ever since I started watching Pushing Daisies, I think Lee Pace is really cute.:wubu:
:batting: View attachment pace.jpg
:batting:


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 22, 2007)

Adam Levine, Dominic Purcell, and Jared Leto *swoons* 

View attachment adam-levine-hair-400a073007.jpg


View attachment dominicpurcell.jpg


View attachment jared leto.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Adam Levine, Dominic Purcell, and Jared Leto *swoons*



Si...muy bien. :smitten::bow: Well done.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Like meeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



Well you are a cutey, so ok then, consider yourself added!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2007)

Billie Jo if you are reading this I hope all is well for you. We miss you here.
Susannah


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 22, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well you are a cutey, so ok then, consider yourself added!



Yay! I feel special!  :batting:


----------



## fatish (Nov 24, 2007)

me me what about meee!?(man im fishing for a compliments!)lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2007)

fatish said:


> me me what about meee!?(man im fishing for a compliments!)lol



Post a pic then love and we shall see.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 24, 2007)

i want to contribute to this thread.......FATISH your a great looking guy! and this is another guy who i think is gorgeous......







:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2007)

fatish said:


> me me what about meee!?(man im fishing for a compliments!)lol




post pix plz ktx (woman fishing for hot boy pics  )


----------



## fatish (Nov 24, 2007)

4years ago


----------



## Undine (Nov 25, 2007)

Most of my faves have already been posted (like Kevin Smith , and Ryan Reynolds, even though he's a skinny-boy), but I haven't seen Joe D. from VH1's "The Pickup Artist"...

Professional headshot (he's a theater guy).





He's skinnier than he used to be, but still yummy.





And he also makes a pretty awesome pirate.





(All photos are from his public myspace page.)

He was the sweetest (and, of course, cutest) guy on the show; the only reason I watched it, really. When he got sent home on the second-to-last episode, I threw the remote down in disgust and didn't watch the rest of the season. Even though I didn't want him to turn into a "master pickup artist," i.e. "jerk." But anyway. After the show, he lost a lot of weight (), and now he seems to have turned into a player mad:). At least that's the impression his myspace page gives. But I still think he's pretty ka-yewt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2007)

fatish said:


> 4years ago




You're definitely material for this thread..... :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2007)

fatish said:


> 4years ago




You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## fatish (Nov 25, 2007)

awwwww thanx


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Taye Diggs, Corey Bohan, Carter Oosterhouse, Morris Chestnut and Denzel Washington 

View attachment 2469_370765328_09_H210819_L.jpg


View attachment corey_bohan_xgames12_240x240.jpg


View attachment Carter-Oosterhouse.jpg


View attachment 437x.jpg


View attachment Denzel_Washington.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

For Susannah - the return of the HOT BOY THREAD.

This post features Gavin Rossdale. Gwen Stefani may have taken him off the market, but he's still available for all us window-shoppers out there. 

Can I get a meee-owwww? 

View attachment tmpphpWSL7L7.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

Buffie said:


> For Susannah - the return of the HOT BOY THREAD.
> 
> This post features Gavin Rossdale. Gwen Stefani may have taken him off the market, but he's still available for all us window-shoppers out there.
> 
> Can I get a meee-owwww?




Yay! Very yummy! Nice eyes has Gavin!

Hey Buffie, my new Nephew Marcus is gonna be featuring right here on this thread in about 20 years time!
Check out his pic on my My Space page in the pics section under " My Photos"
Proud Aunty, and what!!!!!!

Shosh


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

He could qualify right now, chix! We like the bald look! 

Here's another hottie from Down Under...

Daniel Johns of Silverchair (hot since before he was legal YUM) ! 

View attachment DanielJohnsnow.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

Buffie said:


> He could qualify right now, chix! We like the bald look!
> 
> Here's another hottie from Down Under...
> 
> Daniel Johns of Silverchair (hot since before he was legal YUM) !




Yes Daniel is ok. I like guys that are a bit meatier though.
Daniel just would not do if our plane crashed in the Andes and it was chow time!

Hugs to you Buff. Have a nice Christmas Day today.

Susannah


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yes Daniel is ok. I like guys that are a bit meatier though.
> Daniel just would not do if our plane crashed in the Andes and it was chow time!
> 
> Hugs to you Buff. Have a nice Christmas Day today.
> ...



Weird you should mention chowing on poor Danny if we wrecked a plane in the Andes. Since the first time I saw him, I've had a compulsion to bite him. Cosmic! 

Hugs to you Shosh! Merry X-maskwanzaa to you!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2007)

*Sebastian Koch*, an actor from Germany, is 45 and really wonderful actor, handsome, and seems to be able to master many different film roles. 

He was most sultry and masculine as a Gestapo Chief Officer who falls in love with a Jewish woman in *the Black Book*, 

he played a Communist playright bucking the system in *the Lives of Others*, and 

he played the German Nazi officer who tried to assisinate Hitler in *Operation Valkryrie* (the same role Tom Cruise just finished filming). 

View attachment koch2.jpg


View attachment koch3.jpg


View attachment koch.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 25, 2007)

Love this thread!!! Thanks for all of the fantastic eye candy.  Here's my vote... I'm sure he's come up before, but he's just so fine!!!! I saw Jack Black a while back- love him as well (especially the mind bullets).


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's a better Jude... and yes, I have a thing for softer guys!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 25, 2007)

I like this one:*
View attachment adam4.jpg


View attachment cindy.jpg


He's soooo gorgeous. Meow.


* Adam Beach


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Here's a better Jude... and yes, I have a thing for softer guys!



My oh my! - how young was Jude when that picture was taken?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I like this one:*
> View attachment 33154
> 
> 
> ...




He is hot......:bow:



Well.......I say that tenatively because I really need to see a full body shot of him and also know how much he weighs and all of his measurements............and I did say ALL of his measurements


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He is hot......:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.......I say that tenatively because I really need to see a full body shot of him and also know how much he weighs and all of his measurements............and I did say ALL of his measurements



I'll need to check on Adam directly when he gets home tonight. I have the tape measure all ready. And I'm going to take my time "measuring" him. And then I'm going to "measure" him again. And then I'm going to smoke a cigarette.*














*And then he's going "measure" me.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Love this thread!!! Thanks for all of the fantastic eye candy.  Here's my vote... I'm sure he's come up before, but he's just so fine!!!! I saw Jack Black a while back- love him as well (especially the mind bullets).




Buffie brought this thread back from the dead to spread a lil Christmas cheer around.

I like Jack Black. I am a big Fan of the late, great John Belushi also.

Jude Law is meh for me though ladies. Sorry.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't notice if anyone posted him.. but wow.. this is one BHM.. *sigh* 
Will Sasso.. love a man who can make ya laugh and do impressions 

View attachment will sasso.jpg


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Had to post another.. *sigh* the Phantom.. Nuff said.. gotta love his accent also! :eat2: 

View attachment gerard butler.jpg


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 25, 2007)

Woooo Hooooo looks like I stumbled on the right thread. Thanks for sharing


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

girl.. I sure hope you're talking to me... cuz i just had to look again at the pics I posted. lmao :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> Had to post another.. *sigh* the Phantom.. Nuff said.. gotta love his accent also! :eat2:



Yes! Gerard Butler esta papasito! (Spanish for hottie:wubu:.)

:smitten:Here is another pic. 
View attachment gerard.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I'll need to check on Adam directly when he gets home tonight. I have the tape measure all ready. And I'm going to take my time "measuring" him. And then I'm going to "measure" him again. And then I'm going to smoke a cigarette.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG....I am "out of rep" again today :doh:

Jeez woman, I owe you


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 25, 2007)

fatish said:


> me me what about meee!?(man im fishing for a compliments!)lol



Yea, come on ladies... I'm all over the boards and no one even cares to mention me  I guess i expect too much 

PAT


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Yea, come on ladies... I'm all over the boards and no one even cares to mention me  I guess i expect too much
> 
> PAT



Don't worry. I got your back, Hot boy....opps....I mean Pat.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Yea, come on ladies... I'm all over the boards and no one even cares to mention me  I guess i expect too much
> 
> PAT




We need more pics of you in compromising poses over on the weight board before we can elevate you in status....


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Yea, come on ladies... I'm all over the boards and no one even cares to mention me  I guess i expect too much
> 
> PAT



It posts the pictures or it gets the hose.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We need more pics of you in compromising poses over on the weight board before we can elevate you in status....



GEF, you are my kind of woman! Seriously- bring on the pics!


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
So nice to see the hot boy thread continues to run on! Geez, what do I want for a Christmas, hmm. Some hot boy pics of course! I've enjoyed reviewing the last few pages. Here are some of my recent fav pics of Chriss Angel. There is just something about him... 

View attachment chrissangel2.jpg


View attachment chriss angel1.jpg


View attachment chrissangel3.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Dec 26, 2007)

Be still my beating heart.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey,

Buffie this thread has grown wings again and has taken off once more with a vengence!


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Dec 26, 2007)

Just gotta love a little bit of "bad boy" in a man.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 26, 2007)

Purr Purr Purr! Keep them coming ladies! Nice work.

And fellows... if you've got your own pics, we'd be happy to admire them. HINT HINT.

Here's some Hot For Science Sexy - conservation ecologist Luke Dollar and the elusive fossa of Madagascar. 

View attachment 050601_luke_dollar.h2.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Dec 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Buffie this thread has grown wings again and has taken off once more with a vengence!



Yippie Skippy!!!!!!! You and your clever ideas!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We need more pics of you in compromising poses over on the weight board before we can elevate you in status....



hmmmm give me something to work with ladies?? any requests? by the way I already have like 10 pics up ...if you check some of the other threads...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 26, 2007)

You have a great smile. Let's see more of that, plz.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here ya go Buffie and the rest of the women (click em for the big view) ... sorry about the fucked up flash















Patrick


O yea and give me a little love on my new thread.... "Its a Celebration Bitches" Rick James


----------



## Buffie (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Here ya go Buffie and the rest of the women (click em for the big view) ... sorry about the fucked up flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meow! We likes and hopes to see more. Thanking you.


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm a little late to this thread so some of my favorite hot boys i.e. Andrew Dan Jumbo (my future husband), Adrien Brody, Micheal Buble, Mos Def, Seth Rogen have already been listed...ok every man that has previously been mentioned is on my list. Alas, here are a few more... Eric Dane, Boris Kodjoe and Russell Wong. 

View attachment ericdane.jpg


View attachment boris-kodjoe.jpg


View attachment russellwong.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Prince, James Brolin, Montell Williams, Patrick Stewart, Nas 

View attachment prince_rio.jpg


View attachment brolin.jpg


View attachment article_image_1137990302.jpg


View attachment patrick stewart.jpg


View attachment nas-dreamy-headshot.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Prince, James Brolin, Montell Williams, Patrick Stewart, Nas



Good going. How on earth could I have forgotten Prince?? Sex personified.  I'll also admit to wanting to hear a certain JL Picard say "in my readyroom!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> hmmmm give me something to work with ladies?? any requests? by the way I already have like 10 pics up ...if you check some of the other threads...




You can't really blame me for asking for more.....


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You can't really blame me for asking for more.....



U got anything else? I know you wanted that hockey jersey pic?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> U got anything else? I know you wanted that hockey jersey pic?




You are hilarious. A real cutey doll. I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok I'm good looking but not good enough to make this thread ok that was random but true


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We need more pics of you in compromising poses over on the weight board before we can elevate you in status....





pat70327 said:


> hmmmm give me something to work with ladies?? any requests? by the way I already have like 10 pics up ...if you check some of the other threads...



Um, did the lady stutter?


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Um, did the lady stutter?



I'm sorry


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well heres a few.. one is from another thread, in case u havnt seen it...











Relaxing, then gym, then "naked thread" pic

PAtrick


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well heres a few.. one is from another thread, in case u havnt seen it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I am loving the top one! Belissima.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

i feel left out can i atleast be in the conversation


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

*my contribution to this thread....


this is a local hottie named george....



and it just so happens hes my cutie and the love of my life  what a coinky dink!!
*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i feel left out can i atleast be in the conversation



We need pictures. Preferably showing skin, though tasteful. Your profile picture is not a bad start. Show us one of you smiling and/or flexing your arm.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me




[/url
[url=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice- are you a police officer?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> *U got anything else? *I know you wanted that hockey jersey pic?




I'm not sure if that meant you want me to ask for something different or if you wanted pics of me. Pics of me are ALL OVER that weight board so you have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me
> 
> Grrrrr.... Tiger, tiger. Meowie. Oh, you younger men, with your hottie looks. What's a cougar to do?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not sure if that meant you want me to ask for something different or if you wanted pics of me. Pics of me are ALL OVER that weight board so you have a lot of catching up to do




I feel like I'm witnessing a slow-motion prelude to a hot fling. Either that or I have a dirty mind?


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me



Hello, sailor! And good taste- I see a Yankees hat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I feel like I'm witnessing a slow-motion prelude to a hot fling. Either that or I have a dirty mind?




Well, to be totally honest.....if he doesn't play along then I will not pay him any more attention (yes, I'm totally evil like that). If he does do as I ask, I will not then know what in hell to do after that.......:doh:

Read: I'm really good at flirting.....not much beyond that unless the man has any good ideas. This means it's all in vain because I come on too strong in the begining and they find me disappointing when I fizzle............that and I'm just a big tease 




















Oh, he will grow weary of me soon enough...have no doubts  :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, to be totally honest.....if he doesn't play along then I will not pay him any more attention (yes, I'm totally evil like that). If he does do as I ask, I will not then know what in hell to do after that.......:doh:



No, I hear you on that. I say if you get what you want, you turn it up a notch. Make even more demands!*









*This only works about 2% of the time, but when it does, everybody's happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> No, I hear you on that. I say if you get what you want, you turn it up a notch. Make even more demands!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have to like how you think


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice- are you a police officer?



close i'm security at ups


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> ssbbwluv4life79 said:
> 
> 
> > ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to like how you think



And I admire your _elan_ with the hotties.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> ssbbwluv4life79 said:
> 
> 
> > ok but i posted these on the recent pics thread so i hope you dont mind that but here is me
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Fascinita said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna say enjoy the show and pray that they're legal!
> ...


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Hello, sailor! And good taste- I see a Yankees hat!



how are you and yes indeed i'm a die hard yankees fan as for the young comment don't let the baby face fool ya i will be 29 jan 10th


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Fascinita said:
> 
> 
> > well thank you does that mean i make the list
> ...


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> how are you and yes indeed i'm a die hard yankees fan as for the young comment don't let the baby face fool ya i will be 29 jan 10th



Wait, you live in Kentucky and love the Yankees? I can't blame you for having good taste, but how did that come about? And yes, you do have a (very cute) baby face! Good to know that we won't get in trouble with the law.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Wait, you live in Kentucky and love the Yankees? I can't blame you for having good taste, but how did that come about? And yes, you do have a (very cute) baby face! Good to know that we won't get in trouble with the law.



well i moved here from jersey last jan but my uncle was a die hard and i was basically raised a yankees fan i mean the whole nine my room was all yankee stuff thank you very much for the compliment i'm simply flattered especially from a beautiful woman


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

please have my babies! i don't care if you're gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gay guys adore fat chicks right? RIGHT???

:blush: 

View attachment sexy1.jpg


View attachment sexy2.jpg


View attachment sexy3.jpg


View attachment 680201.jpg


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Dec 27, 2007)

So I saw there are two young hot FAs wanting some BBW & SSBBW attention. I would like to say that young FAs in training are H.O.T. I've got a course for some young FA schooling. Thanks for sharing the pics ladies and gentlemen.
Lisa

ps here some pics of Tobey - Spiderman - a young man that I think would make a good FA. :eat2: 

View attachment tobey_maguire_bnr.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not sure if that meant you want me to ask for something different or if you wanted pics of me. Pics of me are ALL OVER that weight board so you have a lot of catching up to do



Well its supposed to be pics of me, cause this is a hot dudes thread, sooo no chicks??? but u aked for a pic in my jersey then buffie wanted some of me smiling  sooo is there any other requests youd like, plus i just got a new camera for xmas and im excited to break it in.. as for the "cougars" here I might have told every one im 18 (19 in march) and all my profiles say that I'm 18 but in reality im 42  :huh:  :blink: so were the same age... lol







<<42=sarcasm I REALLY am 18, so dont be fooled by the post>>

Patrick


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well its supposed to be pics of me, cause this is a hot dudes thread, sooo no chicks??? but u aked for a pic in my jersey then buffie wanted some of me smiling  sooo is there any other requests youd like, plus i just got a new camera for xmas and im excited to break it in.. as for the "cougars" here I might have told every one im 18 (19 in march) and all my profiles say that I'm 18 but in reality im 42  :huh:  :blink: so were the same age... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nerdcore (Dec 27, 2007)

pinuptami said:


> Hot rapper guy from the snakes on a plane video.




He's also in the band Gym Class Heroes


----------



## nerdcore (Dec 27, 2007)

If it weren't for these two men I might be a lesbian completely.

Gary Oldman







Paddy Considine


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well heres a few.. one is from another thread, in case u havnt seen it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh you vain boy, look at all the photos tsk tsk, not only a post bike but a pretty post bike haha


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well its supposed to be pics of me, cause this is a hot dudes thread, sooo no chicks??? but u aked for a pic in my jersey then buffie wanted some of me smiling  sooo is there any other requests youd like, plus i just got a new camera for xmas and im excited to break it in.. as for the "cougars" here I might have told every one im 18 (19 in march) and all my profiles say that I'm 18 but in reality im 42  :huh:  :blink: so were the same age... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be perfectly fine for you to post your own pictures. Just do it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> close i'm security at ups



A man over 18 with a real live job is soooo hot....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well its supposed to be pics of me, cause this is a hot dudes thread, sooo no chicks??? but u aked for a pic in my jersey then buffie wanted some of me smiling  sooo is there any other requests youd like, plus i just got a new camera for xmas and im excited to break it in.. as for the "cougars" here I might have told every one im 18 (19 in march) and all my profiles say that I'm 18 but in reality im 42  :huh:  :blink: so were the same age... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummmm... I'm not quite 42 yet  and i don't really care how old you are as long as you have the right attitude. Hell, I would LOVE a man my own age........that is employed/responsible.........and isn't married :doh:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A man over 18 with a real live job is soooo hot....


Well that would be the first time I was called hot so I'll take it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Well that would be the first time I was called hot so I'll take it




How are YOU doing?  :batting: :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How are YOU doing?  :batting: :wubu:



lol World-Class Flirt.


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *my contribution to this thread....
> 
> 
> this is a local hottie named george....
> ...


*
AHEM!!! my hot cutie please people, hes feeling very unloved especially after all the compliment i get for my pics, someone just say u like his head phones to shut him up *


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> AHEM!!! my hot cutie please people, hes feeling very unloved especially after all the compliment i get for my pics, someone just say u like his head phones to shut him up *



I hadn't seen that picture! I think I may have been responding to someone else while you posted it and missed it. But he's a babe! And you're a lucky girly. I always have this idea that all the hot guys are in the UK, but maybe that's cuz one of my first loves was Mozz. I think we both know how I feel about him.

George, you can hold up your headphoned head proudly, for you are an adorable snugglebottoms. (Is that his name?)


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I hadn't seen that picture! I think I may have been responding to someone else while you posted it and missed it. But he's a babe! And you're a lucky girly. I always have this idea that all the hot guys are in the UK, but maybe that's cuz one of my first loves was Mozz. I think we both know how I feel about him.
> 
> George, you can hold up your headphoned head proudly, for you are an adorable snugglebottoms. (Is that his name?)



*yes george is his name and hes all happy now, and im seeing mozz for the 15th time a month today YEY!!! he was and still is my first love :wubu: (sorry george lol)*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *yes george is his name and hes all happy now, and im seeing mozz for the 15th time a month today YEY!!! he was and still is my first love :wubu: (sorry george lol)*



Give Mozz a pat on the ass from me.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How are YOU doing?  :batting: :wubu:



I'm good how are you doin yea I'm half italian and use to live in jersey so that hit home lol......oh yea all the hot guys don't only reside in the uk I think I'm cute and I'm from the states


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> AHEM!!! my hot cutie please people, hes feeling very unloved especially after all the compliment i get for my pics, someone just say u like his head phones to shut him up *



I didn't get that he was your honey! Tell him I think he's very cute, especially in those sexy sexy headphones.  You two make a very nice couple.  And yes, there are quite a few hotties from the UK on this site!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I think I'm cute and I'm from the states



Yes. Yes you are. That was hyperbole, about the UK guys.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Give Mozz a pat on the ass from me.



Hey- is that you in your avatar pic? You're quite the cutie yourself!


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> I didn't get that he was your honey! Tell him I think he's very cute, especially in those sexy sexy headphones.  You two make a very nice couple.  And yes, there are quite a few hotties from the UK on this site!



*thank u darling! he is my honey! MINE MINE MINE!! and i like showing him off lol, thats my fave pic of him and he hates it so i wanted some nice comments to show him, so thank u all    *


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Hey- is that you in your avatar pic? You're quite the cutie yourself!



Why, yes. That is me. Thank you, lovely lady.  :batting:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thank u darling! he is my honey! MINE MINE MINE!! and i like showing him off lol, thats my fave pic of him and he hates it so i wanted some nice comments to show him, so thank u all    *



He's nuts- that pic is adorable! And I'm sure he has an adorable accent to boot... *swoon*


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> He's nuts- that pic is adorable! And I'm sure he has an adorable accent to boot... *swoon*



*he actually hates his voice too as he has a stutter, which of course i just think is the most adorable thing in the whole world.
he never thought he would have someone love him because of it, and he says to me all the time " i never thought id get a girl, let alone my dream girl", so i think thats quite sweet.
he has asked me many times do i want him to try get rid of his stutter. he had one gf before me who made him go to hypnotherapy as she was embarressed of it.
i would never ever ever want him to change it, its my cuties voice and it melts me  and its an irish accent too yey!*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *he actually hates his voice too as he has a stutter, which of course i just think is the most adorable thing in the whole world.
> he never thought he would have someone love him because of it, and he says to me all the time " i never thought id get a girl, let alone my dream girl", so i think thats quite sweet.
> he has asked me many times do i want him to try get rid of his stutter. he had one gf before me who made him go to hypnotherapy as she was embarressed of it.
> i would never ever ever want him to change it, its my cuties voice and it melts me  and its an irish accent too yey!*



This warmed my heart, for some reason. Nice going, bexy and george. Re-awakening the cockles of my jaded recesses. Young love'll do that. :bow:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yes. Yes you are. That was hyperbole, about the UK guys.



Well thank you I'm simply flattered


----------



## Buffie (Dec 27, 2007)

Less talking. More photos.

Geezus people, you can't "read" hotness. Am I right? Sheesh.




KIDDING! Just kidding.

But because I'm being a snot... Here's pasty British nerdy hot Simon Pegg and BHM across the pond hot Nick Frost! 

View attachment pegg-frost1.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Less talking. More photos.
> 
> Geezus people, you can't "read" hotness. Am I right? Sheesh.
> 
> ...



Well Buffie since your in such a snotty mood, I'll post a pic.... It was a request from a friend.... not a very special one though, just wanted jeans and a white tank lol


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Less talking. More photos.
> 
> Geezus people, you can't "read" hotness. Am I right? Sheesh.
> 
> ...



*i fancy them both!!*


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *my contribution to this thread....
> 
> 
> this is a local hottie named george....
> ...



George IS hot. And he has fabulous taste in women.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 27, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Well Buffie since your in such a snotty mood, I'll post a pic.... It was a request from a friend.... not a very special one though, just wanted jeans and a white tank lol



I AM in a snotty mood. The helicopter injury on my boob is healing and I guess I'm feeling my Wheaties.

Thanks for the pic. 

In honor of our young Pat and other FAs his age... Here's a little bit of celebrity "robbing the cradle" hot - Shia LaBeouf... 

View attachment shia-labeouf-distr.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

Buffie said:


> In honor of our young Pat and other FAs his age... Here's a little bit of celebrity "robbing the cradle" hot - Shia LaBeouf...




The "Queen Cougar" has to say that this guy is just too darn young looking for me :doh: :blush:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 27, 2007)

wow- he has grown up well! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> I'm good how are you doin yea *I'm half italian and use to live in jersey* so that hit home lol......oh yea all the hot guys don't only reside in the uk I think I'm cute and I'm from the states




Oh yeah.........I do so luvs me some Joisey Boys...must be because I was born in Redbank


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah.........I do so luvs me some Joisey Boys...must be because I was born in Redbank



oh really that is awesome acck i'm dreading next month i'll be 29 on jan 10th ok that was random yea i lived in north jersey close to nyc


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 28, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *he actually hates his voice too as he has a stutter, which of course i just think is the most adorable thing in the whole world.
> *


*

I grew up with a stutter too! I was always self-conscious as a kid about stuttering in front of girls, but as I grew up I realized it was mostly in my head. I actually view it as more as an interesting quirk that makes me unique. Most people hardly notice it anymore.*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Less talking. More photos.
> 
> Geezus people, you can't "read" hotness. Am I right? Sheesh.
> 
> ...




Buffie,

Can we please have some more Richard Hammond pics?:smitten: He is so yummy. Across the pond yummy!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Hey- is that you in your avatar pic? You're quite the cutie yourself!



I noticed that myself. I've been meaning to give Fascinita a compliment on her pic. She is adorable. :smitten: It's a wonder why she never posted her pic before.


----------



## bexy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> George IS hot. And he has fabulous taste in women.



*well thank u so very much ash!! xo *


----------



## bexy (Dec 28, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I grew up with a stutter too! I was always self-conscious as a kid about stuttering in front of girls, but as I grew up I realized it was mostly in my head. I actually view it as more as an interesting quirk that makes me unique. Most people hardly notice it anymore.



*my cuties made him get bullied everyday of his life at high school, and if i could find the ppl that did it they wouldnt be breathing put it that way..

i also nearly jumped over the counter in a shop once to kill someone who thought he was drunk and refused to talk to him about a refund!

the thing is i dont notice it anymore, neither do our friends and thats whats important.
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> I'll post a pic.... It was a request from a friend.... not a very special one though, just wanted jeans and a white tank lol


*
I know I know...resident *COUGAR* has seen a plenty of your pics by now...an although a FFA at heart...you certainly do some justice to some levis and a tshirt.....and the shirtless ones weren't too shabby either 

thanks for sharing there...are you over 18 ?? hehehehe*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 28, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> I noticed that myself. I've been meaning to give Fascinita a compliment on her pic. She is adorable. :smitten: It's a wonder why she never posted her pic before.



Thanks, bubbeh. You're pretty cute yourself. 

(I only come out at Winter Solstice, that's why.)


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Buffie,
> 
> Can we please have some more Richard Hammond pics?:smitten: He is so yummy. Across the pond yummy!



Oh can doooo, Shosieboo! 

View attachment 161551696_5945fc2970.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 30, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Oh can doooo, Shosieboo!




Hello! Paydirt! He is so delicious.:smitten:
Thanks Buffie


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Distinguished Gentlemen: Morgan Freeman, Morrissey, Jeremy Irons. Sean Connery and Terry O'Quinn 

View attachment morganfreeman.jpg


View attachment morrissey300x369.jpg


View attachment portraits108f.jpg


View attachment sean04.jpg


View attachment vTVGEoquinn.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 31, 2007)

this hottie is Michael Fassbender...i've been watching hex alot so i thought i'd share the hottieness..mmmm

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> The Distinguished Gentlemen: Morgan Freeman, Morrissey, Jeremy Irons. Sean Connery and Terry O'Quinn



*HOW DID I MISS THIS!!?!!! U KNOW MORRISSEY IS MINE RIGHT!? and i get to see him for the 15th time in 2 weeks YEY!
carry on lol....sorry for shouting*


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> this hottie is Michael Fassbender...i've been watching hex alot so i thought i'd share the hottieness..mmmm
> 
> View attachment 33517



*azazeal is one of my favourite words cos of that show! *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Some one turned me on to this guy Fredrik Ljungberg . YUMMIE






Buffie said:


> We likes what we see, girlie. He's a model we're assuming? Thanks for sharing!



I have not been in this tread before but I found this, and I don't know if you got the answer later in the tread:

But to "bigsexy920" and "Buffie" I just wanted to say. Fredrik Ljungberg is a Swedish Footballplayer (Soccer you might call it) from the Swedish westcoast, Halmstad not far from my hometown . He's today play in the English leage.
He's now also the Captain of the Swedish National Football team. So you can see him in the European Championship on TV it's in Germany this comming summer.

But he have also his own, what you say, Fashion mark:huh:, so you can buy Fredrik Ljungberg underpants and I guess this pictures is from some adds.

:bow: and hope I clearified it for ya :batting:

So it not only the "Swedish girls" that are hot it's also the "Swedish men" 

Puss o kram Charlie


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

*there are no words.....


russell brand :wubu::wubu:*


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 12, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> this hottie is Michael Fassbender...i've been watching hex alot so i thought i'd share the hottieness..mmmm
> 
> View attachment 33517



holy frijoles... that is one hot man!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 12, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> this hottie is Michael Fassbender...i've been watching hex alot so i thought i'd share the hottieness..mmmm
> 
> View attachment 33517



I believe he was a Spartan warrior, was he not?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *there are no words.....
> 
> 
> russell brand :wubu::wubu:*




I hate any man that has prettier hair than I do.......:doh:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *there are no words.....
> 
> 
> russell brand :wubu::wubu:*



He wants fattening up a bit mate. A lil too skinny for me.


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate any man that has prettier hair than I do.......:doh:





Susannah said:


> He wants fattening up a bit mate. A lil too skinny for me.



*noooooooo hes just perfect to me so pretty! i love him i love him i love him!! george however.....doesnt lol*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 13, 2008)

Daniel Henney... 

View attachment DanH.jpg


View attachment Dan2.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul Westerberg . . . hot! 

View attachment westerberg.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Paul Westerberg . . . hot!




Oh yeah............I definitely need to put him on my "to do" list


----------



## Buffie (Jan 14, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> I have not been in this tread before but I found this, and I don't know if you got the answer later in the tread:
> 
> But to "bigsexy920" and "Buffie" I just wanted to say. Fredrik Ljungberg is a Swedish Footballplayer (Soccer you might call it) from the Swedish westcoast, Halmstad not far from my hometown . He's today play in the English leage.
> He's now also the Captain of the Swedish National Football team. So you can see him in the European Championship on TV it's in Germany this comming summer.
> ...



I was not aware of this. Thanks for the info. 

Here's a little Good Food and Hotness - The Chairman of Iron Chef America 

View attachment markdacascospic.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I was not aware of this. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Here's a little Good Food and Hotness - The Chairman of Iron Chef America



Agreed!!....


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 15, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Paul Westerberg . . . hot!



Swoon! ....... swoonies.


--------

How about _this_ Chairman? I know he's not your typical pretty boy, but you gotta admit there's something about him.

View attachment Iron Chef.jpg


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a rather fine man that I absolutely adore... Hello Mr. Oldman. :kiss2:


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

^
Where

Jeremy from Paramore. Nom, nom, nom. I love his hair. 

View attachment paramorepic6.jpg


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 18, 2008)

Here it is. Sorry about that...






I love Gary Oldman, especially with longer hair. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Here it is. Sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I decided way back in the early 90s that I would do Gary Oldman if the chance arose


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

Gary Oldman is an old (no pun intended) favorite. But he doesn't beat this guy 

Pro boarders... I :wubu: them. Especially JP Solberg. 

View attachment jp.jpg


View attachment JPSolberg.jpg


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 18, 2008)

He is such an amazingly sexy actor. His voice, his characters, his acting in general... People find it strange that I love him so much.


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

The Cookie Faerie said:


> He is such an amazingly sexy actor. His voice, his characters, his acting in general... People find it strange that I love him so much.



Trust me, you're not the only one. 

When I talk about guys I think are hawt, no one has ever heard of them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Gary Oldman is an old (no pun intended) favorite. But he doesn't beat this guy
> 
> Pro boarders... I :wubu: them. Especially JP Solberg.



That first one is hawt.......that second one looks like he could date my daugher :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 18, 2008)

Did I hear talk of my (future) husband Gary?

I adore this man. :wubu:








Im dying to post more pictures, but I wont. I fear it'll take drastic measures to get me to stop talking (and drooling).

Speaking of sexy, I was just watching Hannibal. he's pretty freakin ugly in it, but hes still amazing. *sigh* :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That first one is hawt.......that second one looks like he could date my daugher :doh:



Lmao He's actually 23 yo. 
I agree he looks a bit *erm* feminine/childish with that hair and stuff but I still think he's ridiculously hot. 

Can't help it!


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 20, 2008)

ebonyprincess said:


> Musican/producer/hotty Calvin Harris
> 
> He's not really my type but theres something about him **drools** pure hotness
> 
> Check out his myspace http://www.myspace.com/calvinharristv



OMG... What an absolute HOTTY!!! He looks just like the guy I crushed on throughout high school. YUM! hehe


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 20, 2008)

willamena31 said:


> *Mmmmmm Keith Urban!! *drool!!* His song Memories of Us was the song I walked out to on my wedding day.:wubu:*




We had that song played during our wedding ceremony too.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 30, 2008)

Buffie, Yoo Hoo!!! Did you fall asleep at the wheel love? Hotties please!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, let me grace this thread with my hotness again!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoops! My bad. I beg of your forgiveness and offer Robbie Williams as a token of peace.

:happy: 

View attachment robbie-williams-with-abba.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 9, 2008)

:wubu:


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2008)

Got this from one of the Blogs that I read.

You Ladies are as bad as us guys 


Gratuitous Keanu Reeves photo








http://www.racialicious.com/2008/04/11/gratuitous-keanu-reeves-photo/





HappyFatChick said:


> I forgot about Keanu Reeves (he was delicious in Devil's Advocate!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2008)

William said:


> Got this from one of the Blogs that I read.
> 
> You Ladies are as bad as us guys
> 
> ...




Oh my....this is a good one of that sweet, hot Keanu :batting:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 12, 2008)

For Susannah... Richard Hammond and his new sexy hair! 

View attachment Hammond_450x300.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a guy-crush. Not only is he hot, but his personality is better than spectacular.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 12, 2008)

We like his Gibson and blonde hair.

Another hot man and his gee-tar. The dreamy singer from Lifehouse...

Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

View attachment Lifehouse_1.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 12, 2008)

How about partially blond and no Gibson?


----------



## Buffie (Apr 12, 2008)

Ohhh, that's criminally hot. Ryan Gosling. Blonde enough for me.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 12, 2008)

Buffie said:


> For Susannah... Richard Hammond and his new sexy hair!



Yummy Eyes! You did it again Buff!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2008)

I love this thread:wubu:.......um.....yeah, that's all.:bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a deeply inappropriate cougar-crush on Nick Tweed Simmons.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 12, 2008)

Haven't looked back through all of this thread so apologies is I'm duplicating!

Mika:








Orlando Bloom:








*sigh*


----------



## Buffie (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pics of Mika, Gingembre! Hot.

Have I ever given it up for Adam Levine? If I have, please allow me to do it again. 

View attachment AdamLevine.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 14, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I have a deeply inappropriate cougar-crush on Nick Tweed Simmons.



You're not the only one! :wubu:

The thing that freaks me out is that I think he's about the same age as my son. Yikes!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Great pics of Mika, Gingembre! Hot.
> 
> Have I ever given it up for Adam Levine? If I have, please allow me to do it again.




I'd give it up to....I mean for....Adam Levine. *swoons*


----------



## Buffie (Apr 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'd give it up to....I mean for....Adam Levine. *swoons*



We don't want Adam to get lonely in the Hotter Than Sin category, so let's add Marcus Schenkenberg so he's got someone to talk to while we're busy.  

View attachment 051102.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Apr 14, 2008)

It's not my turn yet, but can I take a turn twice? Cuz I just found this pic of Vin Diesel and I HAD to share. It was burning a hole in my monitor. 

View attachment Divo_Vin_Diesel.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sure this has been put on here, but I had to as well. My love for that short shorts wearing man. Grrrr baby.... Grrrrr. 

View attachment daniel-craig.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Apr 16, 2008)

Mmmm, dreamy eyes. Who is this fellow, Sash?


----------



## troubadours (Apr 16, 2008)

ok so right now i am totally into bill hader.










<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3




<3<3<3<3<<3<3<3<#<3<3<3


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ok so right now i am totally into bill hader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superimpose the whole of you, not just your head, and I think you're on to a winner! You'd make a hot couple!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

Santiago Cabrera? Yes please:


----------



## bexy (Apr 16, 2008)

*i totalllllly agree on nick tweed simmons!


heres some of mine. you may be here a while lol!*


----------



## bexy (Apr 16, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Mmmm, dreamy eyes. Who is this fellow, Sash?



*its daniel craig! hes james bond!*


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i totalllllly agree on nick tweed simmons!
> 
> 
> heres some of mine. you may be here a while lol!*



Yay for the goth detectives! I realise this pic may not be to everyone's taste, but what the heck!...


----------



## bexy (Apr 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Yay for the goth detectives! I realise this pic may not be to everyone's taste, but what the heck!...



*that pic is my idea of heaven!! goth detectives to win big fat quiz of the year 2008!!*


----------



## Pookie (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm... lets start with some Mat Devine










Then maybe Davey Havoc










ooo perhaps Chris Cornell


----------



## troubadours (Apr 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Superimpose the whole of you, not just your head, and I think you're on to a winner! You'd make a hot couple!



superimpose? that pic is real. it was taken before i let bill FATTN ME UP.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 16, 2008)

My bad!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 16, 2008)

buck 65 :smitten:


----------



## troubadours (Apr 17, 2008)

cuz i cant sleep fuckkkkk.





patrick wolf!!!





dev hynesss





alexis taylor

and oh yes my numba one super crush




zach condon ;_; his hair is like a little animal


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 17, 2008)

Dev Hynes & Patrick Wolf are way hotter in the flesh! Good call.
I want those green glasses.


----------



## Suze (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm gonna marry this guy and turn him straight. *dead serious* 

View attachment 3684166.jpg


View attachment gay-43286.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 18, 2008)

Because HAH!

But in all seriousness...






Damn sexay vampire cop Welshman from the early 90s.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 19, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Mmmm, dreamy eyes. Who is this fellow, Sash?


Yes, as Bexy said, he is Bond. He has just the yummiest scene in Casino Royal coming out of the water there. I have yet to find a women who didn't drool a bit there.  


bexylicious said:


> *i totalllllly agree on nick tweed simmons!
> 
> 
> heres some of mine. you may be here a while lol!*



I love your taste in men as far as Noel and Russell. Mmmm, love your brit boys I do!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Give me a time machine turned back 20 years, and I would go for Kurt Harland Larson, lead singer of Information Society:



 

Oh yes, I realize my taste in men is weird--about as weird as I am--but I cannot resist that eccentric personality, glasses, and crazy hair. Plus, he asks truly important questions, like where I'd currently be without IBM. I mean, without IBM, I'd probably be OUTSIDE or something. What kind of existence is that? 






There's something about old computer parts that gets me all M.V.'d.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it just me, or do a lot of you ladies have a thing for messy, efeminine, 80's hair on a man?


----------



## saucywench (Apr 19, 2008)

View attachment 40909

Nothing effeminate looking about this one. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2008)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 40909
> 
> Nothing effeminate looking about this one. :blush:




Gawd, thank you- I needed this :batting:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Is it just me, or do a lot of you ladies have a thing for messy, efeminine, 80's hair on a man?



In short: yes. Rather, I have a thing for crazy-looking hair on a man, rather than specifically 80s hair. The less-kempt, the better, IMHO (so long as it's clean and without twigs).

But back on topic: Irrational, Outdated Objects of Lust II--The Johns of They Might Be Giants





Oy, oy, oy! Double the geeky hotness. John Flansburg and John Linnell are two guys I would have liked to know, er, intimately rather than just musically back in the day. While I have a hard time getting into TMBG as passionately as I am into, say, Depeche Mode, on a musical level, they're pretty darn cute and totally my type. :wubu:






And, my, they've aged well, too!



John Linnell gets extra bonus points for cute bad teeth:





but they're not as cute as, say, Martin Lee Gore's bad teeth (which have since been fixed, unfortunately): 




Oh, yes, I do find bad teeth to be cute on the right person. I know, I'm sick.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

View attachment james-hetfield7.jpg


View attachment imperiaflex_0_6_0.jpg


I would have their babies....at the same time. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah....that Nickelback guy...... :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah....that Nickelback guy...... :wubu:



Chad Kroeger....oh my lawd :smitten:


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 20, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> While I have a hard time getting into TMBG as passionately as I am into, say, Depeche Mode, on a musical level, they're pretty darn cute and totally my type. :wubu:
> 
> but they're not as cute as, say, Martin Lee Gore's bad teeth (which have since been fixed, unfortunately):



Ha- I could write volumes about my one-sided love affair with Martin Gore! In high school I saw Depeche Mode at Giants Stadium and at Radio City- cut AP French to get the tickets and drove out to NJ w/a car load of friends even though I only had a junior license! Pathetic- I thought I was so bad ass.  Anyway, at Radio City (which was mercifully accessible via mass transit) I got a hold of the cup that Martin was drinking from during the concert and kept it on a shrine well into college. If anyone's seen Blowup you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 20, 2008)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 40909
> 
> Nothing effeminate looking about this one. :blush:



Hellloooooo!! Who is _he_?!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 20, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Is it just me, or do a lot of you ladies have a thing for messy, efeminine, 80's hair on a man?



Oh hell yes :smitten: and make up.... Davey Havoc was entered into some magazines hottest men competion... loads of people asked why he wasnt in the hottest women one instead


----------



## saucywench (Apr 20, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Hellloooooo!! Who is _he_?!


 
Aww, do I _have_ to share?

Scott Elrod, who plays Cash on _Men in Trees_, one of two very hot men on that show.

For your lusting pleasure: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3322721671795133801&q=&hl=en

(The best episodes, of course, are when he's half-naked.) :smitten:


----------



## saucywench (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are some seriously arresting eyes. Whew! :smitten:



Pookie said:


> ...
> 
> ooo perhaps Chris Cornell


 
And, while we're on the subject of eyes....
View attachment 40921


View attachment 40922

His gaze had me transfixed in a few scenes of _The English Patient._


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ha- I could write volumes about my one-sided love affair with Martin Gore! In high school I saw Depeche Mode at Giants Stadium and at Radio City- cut AP French to get the tickets and drove out to NJ w/a car load of friends even though I only had a junior license! Pathetic- I thought I was so bad ass.  Anyway, at Radio City (which was mercifully accessible via mass transit) I got a hold of the cup that Martin was drinking from during the concert and kept it on a shrine well into college. If anyone's seen Blowup you know what I'm talking about!



Martin's cute, but I wouldn't want to ruin the fact that I love Depeche Mode so much by obsessing over him. I just hate that he fixed his teeth! It kind of ruined his singing voice, too. They're TOO perfect now: 




To quote Simon Amstell: "I'm almost blind here!"


My Depeche Mode crush was always Alan Wilder, god of synths and programming, and Vince Clarke's replacement guy in 1982. Since Alan left the band in 1995, I feel it's OK to swoon over his hotness. On the other hand, I've dated someone whose personality almost matches Alan's in both positive and negative ways, so I don't know if it's something I'd do again. Anyway, ALAN:



 



And, a video about DM fans crying over Alan's departure, 13 years after the fact: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQkwSf-U8QA


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2008)

*drools*

Mark Harmon is SO sexy. 

View attachment Mark Harmon.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 20, 2008)

Saucy and Crystal are my heroes today for their contributions. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Saucy and Crystal are my heroes today for their contributions. Keep up the good work ladies.



Hehe. Glad to be of service. 

Mark Harmon is old enough to be my father, but there's nothing wrong with admitting that he is pure sexiness. :wubu:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 20, 2008)

OK so, like every boy i fancy seems to have a name that begins with a J (except Tom Brady of course, but he is exceptional in every way)!
So, that being said, Ladies i share with you my ultimate wet dream, the three Josh's...

Brolin...






Hartnett...





Duhamel...





Goddamn. Hot man meat overload!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 20, 2008)

You have excellent taste.:bow:





BeckaBoo said:


> OK so, like every boy i fancy seems to have a name that begins with a J (except Tom Brady of course, but he is exceptional in every way)!
> So, that being said, Ladies i share with you my ultimate wet dream, the three Josh's...
> 
> Brolin...
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> OK so, like every boy i fancy seems to have a name that begins with a J (except Tom Brady of course, but he is exceptional in every way)!
> So, that being said, Ladies i share with you my ultimate wet dream, the three Josh's...



You forgot Holloway:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You forgot Holloway:




*. . . . . . . . M E O W*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You forgot Holloway:




I'm thinking about chocolate syrup in the naval again.....:wubu: :bow:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 22, 2008)

Ohhhh myyyyy ggggawd. I have just had the best little lesson in hot goth! Thanks ladies... That's kind of 'undiscovered territory' for me. Whooo, it's toasty in here. 

Everyone cranked up the hot lately. Dayum. This thread borders on ... not-safe-for-husbands. -eek-

Many thanks ladies! Purr purr purr!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

The Boys Of Angel 

View attachment gunn.jpg


View attachment james64.jpg


View attachment Wesley_Wyndam-Price.jpg


View attachment david-boreanaz-1-sized.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

I know I have the most random taste in men, but here's a couple more!

Newton Faulkner: He's the nicest bloke ever and a guitar-whizz! And I need a ginger man so I can have my desired ginger babies!








Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow (!):


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 22, 2008)

View attachment david_cook_widec.jpg


I have no idea if he's already on here...but even if he is we need more of him! :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2008)

Robson Green. Give to me NOW.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 27, 2008)

Mark Harmon is my longest running celebrity crush.

Yup.

Followed by Barret Oliver and Noah Hathaway. 



CrystalUT11 said:


> *drools*
> 
> Mark Harmon is SO sexy.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh damn, no idea how i forgot this guy!
I'm sure he will have been mentioned before but he's another one to add to my collection of hot Joshes!






Oh those eyes!

:wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 29, 2008)

probably a repost...
but...






like woa.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> probably a repost...
> but...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my.........*buys more chocolate syrup just in case....*


----------



## tattooU (Apr 29, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal is one of those guys i'm typically on the fence about. Sometimes he'll look super hot and other times not so much. 

Currently though, thanks to that photo...i'm in love with him again :smitten: wait, love might be too strong a word..

Did anyone mention Gary yet?


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 29, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Did anyone mention Gary yet?



No, I don't believe they did. *sigh* I love a man with dreads.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy cats! That guy is this guy! I didn't know he ever had dreads. Wild! It's amazing how hair can change a person's whole vibe. 

In your pic, he's all wild hot guy. But in this pic, he's like Mr. Actor Drives a BMW guy.

Trippy! ... Dreamy, too. Those eyes.... 

Is that the Queens of the Stone Age guy, Becka? I didn't realize he was so purty. Meow. 

View attachment dourdan-badge.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

If my two favorite Ryans have not already been mentioned...


Ryan Reynolds...







Ryan Gosling...






And if they've already been posted, oh well- they're always nice to look at :wubu:


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 2, 2008)

What a great thread...I must join in. 

My _absolute_ *favourite *hottie and probably what I consider the sexiest man alive.....

Evan Parke (relatively unknown actor...but you may remember him from King Kong and Alias -season 1-)





Yum yum! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Suze (May 2, 2008)

i know that this probably belongs in the weird crush thread, but recently i've had a thing for Steve Perry from Journey.  

View attachment steveperry.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (May 3, 2008)

SMA- Ryan Gosling is beautiful.

and i would like to submit because they lost in the play offs, so he has some free time now...
Linas Klieza






The Vanilla Gorilla, he is quick on the court:happy: and loves his rebounds.

and also Till Lindman from Rammstein




umm because he is intelligent, thoughtful, creative, sexual energy, and an animal right activist= amazing... enough said.


----------



## Gingembre (May 3, 2008)

Introducing....Robert Downey Jr:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i know that this probably belongs in the weird crush thread, but recently i've had a thing for Steve Perry from Journey.



OMG I <3 Steve! Is there a swoon emote?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i know that this probably belongs in the weird crush thread, but recently i've had a thing for Steve Perry from Journey.





OMG...you just took me back 20 years...I crushed on Steve as a teen. He was sooo hot back in the day :wubu:


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 3, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Introducing....Robert Downey Jr:


Oh damn, that guy is aging like a fine wine. 
He looks way better now than he did back in the day!
Nice addition to the thread! Yummy.
:batting:


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OMG I <3 Steve! Is there a swoon emote?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG...you just took me back 20 years...I crushed on Steve as a teen. He was sooo hot back in the day :wubu:



hehe! happy i'm not the only one (well, maybe the only 22yo...but i wouldn't do him now!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2008)

susieQ said:


> hehe! happy i'm not the only one (well, maybe the only 22yo...but i wouldn't do him now!)




Lol....I wouldn't either....he's too old for me now.....


----------



## Suze (May 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol....I wouldn't either....he's too old for me now.....



definitely! 
(not trying to kiss your a** because of the rep though it's much appreciated...thx!)

and here's a lil more steve! 

View attachment steve-perry.jpg


----------



## troubadours (May 5, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Introducing....Robert Downey Jr:



i just came on here to post him ;_; cuz i just saw iron man.

ooooh my god.






i liked him in zodiac too.





nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Buffie (May 6, 2008)

Way back in the day hotness. Oh yes. It has inspired me to seek out 1970s era David Gilmour pics. What a wonderful way to spend 15 minutes... 

~sigh~ 

View attachment david1_1.jpg


----------



## Buffie (May 6, 2008)

_drooool_

Hottest ... Pic ... of ... Simon ... Le Bon ... E V E R . 

View attachment astrobook1.jpg


----------



## mimosa (May 7, 2008)

Buffie said:


> _drooool_
> 
> Hottest ... Pic ... of ... Simon ... Le Bon ... E V E R .



Thanks for posting Simon Le Bon. My sister has had a crush on him since she was 7 years old. :happy::smitten:


----------



## Buffie (May 7, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Thanks for posting Simon Le Bon. My sister has had a crush on him since she was 7 years old. :happy::smitten:



You're welcome. I kind of took my turn twice there... I could post Simon Le Bon again and again and again ... 

:wubu:


----------



## sweet&fat (May 8, 2008)

Buffie said:


> _drooool_
> 
> Hottest ... Pic ... of ... Simon ... Le Bon ... E V E R .



SIMON!!!! I had the BIGGEST crush on him- I remember hanging up the Duran Duran poster that came with The Reflex single near my bed when I was at summer camp. My best friend conveniently chose John Taylor to crush on so we wouldn't fight.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 8, 2008)

Kal Penn. :wubu: If only he knew it as well! *sigh*


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Kal Penn. :wubu: If only he knew it as well! *sigh*



He can't possibly be your boyfriend, as he is mine mine mine ALL MINE


----------



## GWARrior (May 8, 2008)

I saw the most amazing man this past weekend. He definitly rivals Gary Oldman in my #1 spot.

But... I have no picture, no name, no nothin. 

It was at an Irish festival, so he was in a KILT and it made me very happy... beautiful curly brown hair, light blue eyes... :eat2:


Oh mysterious kilted stranger... if I wasnt so damn drunk, I wouldve at least asked for your name so I could Google the shit out of you.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> He can't possibly be your boyfriend, as he is mine mine mine ALL MINE



How can such a smart woman be so very wrong?


----------



## Amatrix (May 9, 2008)

hehehe.

:smitten:


----------



## bexy (May 9, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> hehehe.
> 
> :smitten:



HEEEE!! you go girl, i posted a pic of my cutie in this thread too!! yours is a hottie!!


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Introducing....Robert Downey Jr:



Fuck yes, big time.


----------



## Red (May 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I'm gonna marry this guy and turn him straight. *dead serious*



Can I help you, _pretty_ please? That man is so unbelievably beautiful. *sigh*


----------



## Amatrix (May 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> HEEEE!! you go girl, i posted a pic of my cutie in this thread too!! yours is a hottie!!



thank you my lady!


turns out... your man is smoking!we are lucky ladies.:bow:


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> If my two favorite Ryans have not already been mentioned...
> 
> 
> Ryan Reynolds...
> ...



ay ay ay those two are so hot. i've never seen that one of gosling... mmm


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Doesn't it make you just want to bite him? lol


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> SMA- Ryan Gosling is beautiful.
> 
> and i would like to submit because they lost in the play offs, so he has some free time now...
> Linas Klieza
> ...



The Vanilla Gorilla!! That's a hilarious nickname. 

Since you brought up basketball players... 
View attachment n1433880186_30063343_378.jpg
View attachment 0,,11272248-EX,00.jpg

ANDERSON VAREJAO. Plays for my hometown team the Cleveland Cavaliers. I heart him quite a bit... mainly because he's hot, he's BRAZILIAN (yum), he has cool hair, and he has a cool name. I guess he's good at basketball, too.. but that is obviously not what's important, or else I would have posted a picture of LeBron James.


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Doesn't it make you just want to bite him? lol



it really does! i was supposed to study tonight but i might have to pop in the notebook now


----------



## Suze (May 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Can I help you, _pretty_ please? That man is so unbelievably beautiful. *sigh*



Rufus sandwich FTW!

(notice the lack of an "" at the end there. )


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> How can such a smart woman be so very wrong?



I see your Kal Penn and raise you a:


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Kal Penn. :wubu: If only he knew it as well! *sigh*



totally!!! :smitten:


----------



## Suze (May 9, 2008)

Bam Margera= Hot mess!

(obviously i have a thing for boarder/surf dudes, gays and steve perry!:blink 

View attachment Bam_Margera004.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> The Vanilla Gorilla!! That's a hilarious nickname.
> 
> Since you brought up basketball players...
> View attachment 42139
> ...




LOL! I crush on Varejao too.

We call him Carlito Cool... who is a wrester with the same hair do. well... kinda. 






lol @ lebron james. girls are crazy about Mello too.

but i agree... Varejao = fine :wubu:


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> LOL! I crush on Varejao too.
> 
> We call him Carlito Cool... who is a wrester with the same hair do. well... kinda.
> 
> ...



ooh who is this carlito fellow? num num... what's with the apple tho? it's like he's trying to tempt me like eve in the garden of eden... or something. whatever, he's hot.

hehe ok i clearly LOVE this thread. i haven't looked through the whole thing (yet!) so i dunno if anyone has posted chiwetel ejiofor:






he is a british actor whom you may know from love actually, american gangster, tsunami: the aftermath, inside man, etc. i LOVE his british accent but actually i really dig his american accent. for some reason i love it when someone who's not american is really good at sounding american (i.e. hugh laurie, dominic west--YUM).


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

He could be my doctor any day...





Dr. "McSteamy"/Eric Dane


----------



## Kortana (May 10, 2008)

McSteamy is my secret Crush. This is my fav pic of him.

Yum.

I wish I was the cereal is his happy bowl! 

View attachment instylesept07001rc8.jpg


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> He could be my doctor any day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG YES... i was just talking to my friend about this-- he is the sexiest man ever in life. like for serious... ranking hot guys is sort of a hobby of mine, and while the jury's still out on whether he's hotter than david beckham... he's no less than second-hottest in the WORLD as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Kortana said:


> McSteamy is my secret Crush. This is my fav pic of him.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> I wish I was the cereal is his happy bowl!



hehe i posted it too -- i guess great minds think alike!


----------



## Kortana (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> hehe i posted it too -- i guess great minds think alike!



I don't want to have to fight you for him so how about we share? I get fridays, sunday and tuesday you can have Saturday,monday and wendnesday and we will let the others fight over Thursday...sound good?


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I don't want to have to fight you for him so how about we share? I get fridays, sunday and tuesday you can have Saturday,monday and wendnesday and we will let the others fight over Thursday...sound good?



hehe that's fine with me cuz thursday is when grey's is on!!! 

ok i have a throwback (for me anyway cuz i grew up in the 90s):
Mark Wahlberg a.k.a. Marky Mark. Really freakin' hot then:






still smokin' hot today:


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

...........................sorry cant get it up.... the pic I mean


----------



## Amatrix (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> ooh who is this carlito fellow? num num... what's with the apple tho? it's like he's trying to tempt me like eve in the garden of eden... or something. whatever, he's hot.
> 
> 
> carlito cool is a wrestler...http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/carlito/
> ...


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Liss said:


> ...........................sorry cant get it up.... the pic I mean



oh did the marky mark pics not show up? they showed up for me but i have not problem posting them again!  num num


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2008)

duraznos said:


> hehe that's fine with me cuz thursday is when grey's is on!!!
> 
> ok i have a throwback (for me anyway cuz i grew up in the 90s):
> Mark Wahlberg a.k.a. Marky Mark. Really freakin' hot then:
> ...



duuuude

Those CK ads had me up in FLAMES when I only a kid....

Seen the Departed?
Marc + Boston Accent= :eat2:


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> duraznos said:
> 
> 
> > ooh who is this carlito fellow? num num... what's with the apple tho? it's like he's trying to tempt me like eve in the garden of eden... or something. whatever, he's hot.
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

my fantasy guy? i got him already...am i whipped or am i whipped? lol 

View attachment bruce.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

Ludacris.


----------



## Gingembre (May 10, 2008)

I know he's a pretty boy, and I know he looks even younger than he is, and I am sad (but not surprised) that he's going out with Vanessa Hudgens not Nikki Blonsky...and I know I should know better....but I'm putting Zac Efron in here!


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2008)

My current top 3.
Hugh Laurie, Christopher Meloni & Cole Hauser :wubu: 

View attachment hughhottiesitting.jpg


View attachment d66b.jpg


View attachment ColeHauser2.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Holy cats! That guy is this guy! I didn't know he ever had dreads. Wild! It's amazing how hair can change a person's whole vibe.
> 
> In your pic, he's all wild hot guy. But in this pic, he's like Mr. Actor Drives a BMW guy.
> 
> ...



His recent heroin bust completely ruined him for me. Sad as all hell, but that beat the sexy right out of him.


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> His recent heroin bust completely ruined him for me. Sad as all hell, but that beat the sexy right out of him.



Agreed. I was just thinking about this. That mugshot deflated my lust balloon.


----------



## bexy (May 10, 2008)

to continue the theme of wrestlers, jeff hardy *sighs*.. and the other wrestlers people have thrown in.

Mick Foley...I am ACTUALLY in love with him.

Not only for his uber cuteness, but he is the nicest guy!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

volatile said:


> My current top 3.
> Hugh Laurie, Christopher Meloni & Cole Hauser :wubu:




Christopher Meloni........I'm in serious danger of losing my over-sized panties :batting: :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (May 10, 2008)

Dave Vanian.


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

this was posted in a different thread...






i think he just impregnated me.


----------



## Crystal (May 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Kal Penn. :wubu: If only he knew it as well! *sigh*




*sigh*

I love him on House. He's definitely swoon-worthy.


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> duuuude
> 
> Those CK ads had me up in FLAMES when I only a kid....
> 
> ...



hell YEAH i've seen the departed!!! my favorite line -- "maybe. maybe not. maybe FUCK YOURSELF." 

him and leo were both SO hot in that movie... matty wasn't so bad either, come to think of it.


----------



## Tooz (May 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Kal Penn. :wubu: If only he knew it as well! *sigh*



Oh my God girl yes, I love him.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2008)

Frank Langella in the 1979 remake of Dracula. 

View attachment langelladrac2.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (May 11, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh my God girl yes, I love him.



Here's another one for you.  

Sigh- I think I'd even watch that terrible National Lampoon movie to see him!


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 11, 2008)

I can't remember if this guy has been mentioned already....but I think he bears repeating.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2008)

Oh, Val, he's adorable. I used to watch the soap he was on, and wasn't he in The Brothers? Anyway, I can't remember his name now, dang it, but yes, definitely hot.


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2008)

Oh, Val, he's adorable. I used to watch the soap he was on, and wasn't he in The Brothers? Anyway, I can't remember his name now, dang it, but yes, definitely hot.


----------



## CAMellie (May 14, 2008)

Patrick Stump and Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy. I'm rather embarrassed by my liking because I have, up until now, made fun of them. It's a mystery to me.
I have NO idea if either of them is on this thread yet...but here they are:

View attachment patrickstump.jpg

Patrick Stump

View attachment petewentz1.jpg

Pete Wentz


----------



## duraznos (May 14, 2008)

yeah i had always tried to fight the whole pete wentz bandwagon but i can't help it...






like, he's sooo not my "type", if i have one, but i dunno what it is, he's just so... yumm.


----------



## Baigley (May 15, 2008)

Yes, that's a boy, . His name's Miyavi.





Gerard Butler. 





And there's something terribly *evil* about Michael C. Hall.... :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Oh, Val, he's adorable. I used to watch the soap he was on, and wasn't he in The Brothers? Anyway, I can't remember his name now, dang it, but yes, definitely hot.



Tina, I did some searching and I think he is in The Brothers only because I seen something like that noted, I've never seen it. He currently plays an FBI agent on Criminal Minds. Shemar Moore. Makes me want to do something that would require FBI assistance :blush:


----------



## duraznos (May 15, 2008)

Just happened across this hottie on my friend's myspace page. His name is Cristiano Ronaldo and he is a soccer player for Manchester United. Definitely in the running for the hottest man ever, IMO. Certainly gives Becks a run for his money, and that's saying something. 

















....yum!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

Holy cow.....something is very wrong with me tonight. Some of these guys are not so appealing to me right now....they actually look......too young  :doh:  






*bites her tongue and hangs her head in shame*


----------



## duraznos (May 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy cow.....something is very wrong with me tonight. Some of these guys are not so appealing to me right now....they actually look......too young  :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe actually if you're referring to cristiano he really is quite young -- he's like 22 or something, which makes him kind of a baby-- but as far as i'm concerned as long as he's legal he's fair game lol


----------



## Ash (May 15, 2008)

Good call, duraznos.

And because Cristiano Ronaldo bears repeating...
View attachment 11933Cristiano_Ronaldo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

duraznos said:


> Hehe actually if you're referring to cristiano he really is quite young -- he's like 22 or something, which makes him kind of a baby-- but as far as i'm concerned as long as he's legal he's fair game lol




Lol, oh trust me....I'm with you on that one....usually. Just not striking a chord in me tonight. There is always tomorrow for the cougar to hunt......


----------



## duraznos (May 16, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Good call, duraznos.
> 
> And because Cristiano Ronaldo bears repeating...
> View attachment 42450



SIGH... tell me why we don't like soccer as much here in the states? cuz last time i checked the vast majority of football, baseball, and basketball players are just NOT AS HOT. 

I'm just hoping that Cristiano will get snatched up by an American team like David Beckham did (preferably the Chicago Fire!! lol).


----------



## Ash (May 19, 2008)

duraznos said:


> SIGH... tell me why we don't like soccer as much here in the states? cuz last time i checked the vast majority of football, baseball, and basketball players are just NOT AS HOT.
> 
> I'm just hoping that Cristiano will get snatched up by an American team like David Beckham did (preferably the Chicago Fire!! lol).



DC United and I will fight you for him...


----------



## Suze (May 19, 2008)

javier bardem?? :wubu: 

View attachment amd_bardem2.jpg


View attachment 291_javier_bardemlarge_image-1.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 19, 2008)

Ok...here are mine!

Sex and the City's Jason Lewis!!!! Oh yes!

View attachment jason lewis.jpg


One of the most stunning men to ever walk the planet....oh yes he will be mine one day! Adam Levine!

View attachment artist_main_levine001.jpg


Gay, but a great bit of eye candy! Gok Wan!

View attachment gok-wan.jpg


I love this man! James Corden! One for the BHM section aswell me thinks! Damn you Lilly Allen leave him alone! hehe

View attachment james corden.jpg


And last but definately not least........Nick Frost *Drool* Another for the BHM section, he is jus mmmmmmmmmmmmm

View attachment nick frost.jpg


Ohhhh think I needs some alone time...rather excited now! hehe


----------



## GWARrior (May 19, 2008)

I finally completed my Pirates of the Carribean collection! Having dutifully watched all 3 over the weekend, I've decided that even though hes surrounded by the handsome-likes of Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom, Jack Davenport as James Norrington makes these movies 10x more pleasureable.
I just cant decided which I like better...

Uptight, authoritative Commodore





or dirty, drunken pirate!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

Ladies the name you're looking for is Shemar Moore






and I'll raise you one Terence Howard


----------



## mimosa (May 20, 2008)

YES...THANK YOU!:smitten::wubu::bow:






OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies the name you're looking for is Shemar Moore


----------



## Red (May 20, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies the name you're looking for is Shemar Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terence Howard is beautiful, gah. :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

View attachment 0000034499_20061021001105.jpg


YEAHHHHH!


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

If we're talking CSI, I want this one...





Unfortunately, the recent story line about his drug use turned out not to be a just story line.

Or this one...





Or this one...





I'm all about EEO for all CSI's.


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

:wubu: John Krasinski






He's nerdy cute. I totally love him.


Oh- and Matthew McConaughey. 






God Bless Texas. :wubu:


----------



## duraznos (May 21, 2008)

Ashley said:


> DC United and I will fight you for him...




hehe i'm willing to share  hehe let's just say i'm not interested in a _relationship_


----------



## duraznos (May 21, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies the name you're looking for is Shemar Moore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm num num num. 

i just saw traffic for the first time the other day and i was struck by how hot benicio del toro was in that... i used to call him the ugly brad pitt. but now i must admit he definitely has that thing... i've heard him described as "ugly sexy", lol










but if u look at the rest of the pictures in that gallery he's just plain sexy. plus his accent is pretty hot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

Benicio





Antonio





Jeff


----------



## mimosa (May 21, 2008)

I was 11 years old when they were my crush. I think they still look good.:wubu:

View attachment NKOTB.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (May 21, 2008)

Yet oddly "new" and "kids" now seems a bit inappropriate!



mimosa said:


> I was 11 years old when they were my crush. I think they still look good.:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 42650


----------



## mimosa (May 21, 2008)

yeah..thats why I just call them 'the block' 




sweet&fat said:


> Yet oddly "new" and "kids" now seems a bit inappropriate!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Benicio
> 
> 
> Antonio
> ...



I'm with you on the ugly sexy with Benicio.....something about him is appealing. Same with Steve Buscemi





Jeff Goldblum.....he's just sexy 


Now Antonio......I STRONGLY beg to differ on the ugly sexy thang....He's smoking damn hot. I have never forgotten him in Desperado :wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

oh we have to POST hot boys not be one. 

gotcha


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 21, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> oh we have to POST hot boys not be one.
> 
> gotcha



Chippy, you ARE hawt!!!  :wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

oh shush im not really q: LIES! ALL LIES!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with you on the ugly sexy with Benicio.....something about him is appealing. Same with Steve Buscemi
> 
> Jeff Goldblum.....he's just sexy
> 
> ...


Forgot about Steve - good one!

Jeff and Antonio - it's hit or miss for me. I don't deny Antonio is smoking, whatever that magical IT is, he's got by the ton, but sometimes when I look at him I just think _eh?_ Same for Jeff. 

But getting back to *Hot Damn Hot *...





Hugh Jackman? *SIZ-ZLE!*





I'll take him with or with out claws


----------



## GWARrior (May 22, 2008)

Justin Bartha from the National Treasure movies! Step aside Mr. Cage (even though I adore you as well)...


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

My sister and I love him!! He's such a cute little nerd! :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (May 25, 2008)

uhm... pretty much the entire cast of King Arthur... the one with yummy Clive Owen.






















:wubu: 

theres more but I dont wanna pic spam too much


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hugh Jackman? *SIZ-ZLE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hugh Jackman does things with chest hair that I never imagined before.....:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

View attachment 1000019474.jpg

Simon Pegg

View attachment nickfrost.jpg

Nick Frost


They can save me from zombies...or arrest me...anytime! *rawr*


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 42946
> 
> Simon Pegg
> 
> ...



i love me some Nick Frost.


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i love me some Nick Frost.



Isn't he just the yummiest?? Makes my FFA heart race! :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

i submit BT. awesome DJ and wonderful father. Perfect hair. always.





i bet he has already been done....
but the famous Vin Diesel pic





Okay so... I am a total Kratos *God of War Character*fan too. But been diggin on my Agent 47 *aka Timothy Olyphant*


----------



## Buffie (May 27, 2008)

Oh Holy Night! I have never seen *that* particular Vin Diesel pic before. My my my. 

Here's some "old school" hot. Adrian Paul from the Highlander series.

Whoosh. 

View attachment adrian_paul_01.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

So I've watched the Discovery Channel pretty much all weekend and I have a new crush-

Gotta love Mike Rowe. He's a badass... and he has damn perfect teeth. 







Oh, and half the guys on Deadliest Catch. Now THOSE guys are real badasses.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2008)

_Mike Rowe...he is so freakin' HOT!!!! Here are some drool worthy pics of our favorite host.


Yeah, my mind is perpetually in the gutter..._


----------



## BBWModel (May 27, 2008)

Holy hot boy Batman! I think Vin Diesel wins hands down. WOW!!!


Amatrix said:


> i submit BT. awesome DJ and wonderful father. Perfect hair. always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello Mr. Delicious














He's in the new movie Choke -from the author of Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk.

Yum!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello Mr. Delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my stars and garters! :wubu::blush:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

but had some error messages.











Dryden Mitchell from Alien Ant Farm.:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> but had some error messages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My future hubby! Shhhhh...don't tell my bf! :blush:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My future hubby! Shhhhh...don't tell my bf! :blush:



i wont, as long as i can borrow him for a week or 2. when mine is MIA.
lol.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 8, 2008)

Stellan Skarsgard, probably best known as Bootstrap Bill from the Pirates trilogy. he's in the new Mama Mia movie with Pierce Brosnan:eat2: and Colin Firth :wubu:






Hes Swedish, has a sexy voice and his name is Stellan, which makes me think of "stellar" (a word that is not used enough anymore).


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


>



Do I spy Sam Rockwell?? :smitten:


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 8, 2008)

DebbieBBW said:


> There are few that just melt my butter and this PRETTY, PRETTY MAN IS ONE OF THEM!!!!
> 
> What woman would not just die to get a piece of Jon BonJovi???



DebbieBBW, like you, my heart SWOONS for Jon Bon Jovi I love that pic you posted of him. RAWRRRRRyum!

andddd, look at this (was lucky enough to meet him twice in all my longtime fandomness!) LOVE him! And omg, he's SOOOOOOOOOOO nice!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello Mr. Delicious
> 
> 
> ]
> ...



Oooooo la la :batting: :happy: :bow:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 9, 2008)

it was frickin hot here yesterday so i was a hot boy

Meelie, I watched both Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz this weekend. have you seen Spaced?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

This Hot Boy thread and the Hot Girl thread are both exclusionary of, and as a result, very offensive and hurtful _to_ Hot Pockets. 














Don't even get me started on Lean Pockets.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> This Hot Boy thread and the Hot Girl thread are both exclusionary of, and as a result, very offensive and hurtful _to_ Hot Pockets.



I'm good with that. But then I am evil or so I have been told.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> This Hot Boy thread and the Hot Girl thread are both exclusionary of, and as a result, very offensive and hurtful _to_ Hot Pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hot Pocket? Can has Hot -with- Pocket? Will that wurk? 

View attachment SexyKangaroo.jpg


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know if anybody loves wrestling like I do! but Randy Orton is superrrr hot!! Shawn Michaels is super sexy and chris jericho is just so darn cute!! Of course Johnny depp is the sexiest man alive..I would marry any of them in a heart beat :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten: 

View attachment randy-orton-sexy-00024.jpg


View attachment ShawnMichaelsN77.jpg


View attachment chris-jericho-photo.jpg


View attachment crybabypube.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jun 10, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I don't know if anybody loves wrestling like I do! but Randy Orton is superrrr hot!! Shawn Michaels is super sexy and chris jericho is just so darn cute!! Of course Johnny depp is the sexiest man alive..I would marry any of them in a heart beat :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:



squee!! star, i love wwe and have been lucky enough to meet randy orton. now, before i met him i would have said ewwww totally not my type, but once i met him... oh well my!!! hes sooooooo handsome and swoon worthy!

no one beats mick foley or jeff hardy though, i posted em both a few pages back.

might i also suggest, mr leland chapman of dog the bounty hunter fame...:wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 10, 2008)

The subject of my most memorable erotic dream in a long time:

Matt Lauer







Then of course there's Mr. Mraz. Haven't been lucky enough to dream about him yet.







A second pic.. cuz he has never looked hotter:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok before I post these guys let me say, I haven't gone through the whole thread, but here goes my group...I know I repeated at least two of these in the harem thread on the BHM board, but here goes anyway.

Chris from Bowling for Soup...bald, tattoos, piercings, musician...need I say more?







and of course here's Kevin James, adorable and funny...be still my beating heart.







And then there's Hugo Reyes. I haven't watched Lost but I am always tempted to because of pictures I've seen of him. Long hair, great eyes, and would love to cuddle up with him...*sigh*







And also just to round out my bunch of guys I think are hot (and famous, or relatively famous, need to clarify that because I have many other not famous men I find hot...I'm just a hussy like that.) Stuart Townsend and Nick Cage.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Then of course there's Mr. Mraz. Haven't been lucky enough to dream about him yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I met Jason Mraz..he played for my office a few years ago. Talented AND a cutie.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 10, 2008)

adrian brody:






THAT NOSE! THOSE EYES! HIS STYLE!
pretty much perfection. 

and also, 

jason schwartzman:






so, so hot.

and last but definitely not least, daniel vosovic from project runway season 2:







can you tell i have a thing for big noses and big eyebrows? haha


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Then of course there's Mr. Mraz. Haven't been lucky enough to dream about him yet.
> 
> A second pic.. cuz he has never looked hotter:



Whoa, that second one of him. I just.... _whimpered_, I think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok before I post these guys let me say, I haven't gone through the whole thread, but here goes my group...I know I repeated at least two of these in the harem thread on the BHM board, but here goes anyway.
> 
> Chris from Bowling for Soup...bald, tattoos, piercings, musician...need I say more?



*squeek* OMG, Chris from "Bowling" is melt melt melt!!! :smitten: Thanks for introducing us Banshee.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> *squeek* OMG, Chris from "Bowling" is melt melt melt!!! :smitten: Thanks for introducing us Banshee.



welcome and I think their music is always good fun.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know how I HAVEN'T posted Greg Dulli yet. He is the model to which all other men are compared in my book.




Forearms of a Godddddddd


Mark Lanegan is pretty hot when he's not all smacked out, too:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 10, 2008)

Surly, I loved Brad William Henke on October Road. He's such a sweetie :wubu:

I'll add Dave Buckner, ex drummer for Papa Roach


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> This Hot Boy thread and the Hot Girl thread are both exclusionary of, and as a result, very offensive and hurtful _to_ Hot Pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on Lean Pockets.



Hey you...don't derail this thread....go and start another whole thread about it!!!!!



I wish there was a picture of a celebrity hot pocket........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Surly, I loved Brad William Henke on October Road. He's such a sweetie :wubu:
> 
> I'll add Dave Buckner, ex drummer for Papa Roach




Not bad at all


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

If only he (Dave Buckner) had a hot car behind him...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 10, 2008)

Gotta love a sense of humor:


----------



## Suze (Jun 10, 2008)

wow! i suddenly got this weird urge to post even MOAR in this thread!!!
Jemaine & Bret from Flight of the Conchords. My new favorite folk parody duo:kiss2: 

View attachment flight_conchords_r_1.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Jemaine & Bret from Flight of the Conchords. My new favorite folk parody duo:kiss2:


Ohhhhhh, yes! x1,000,000!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wow! i suddenly got this weird urge to post even MOAR in this thread!!!
> Jemaine & Bret from Flight of the Conchords. My new favorite folk parody duo:kiss2:



Oh my god definitely!
#It's business....it's business ti-ime#


----------



## Suze (Jun 10, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Oh my god definitely!
> #It's business....it's business ti-ime#



that's why they call 'em "business socks"


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 10, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I don't know if anybody loves wrestling like I do! but Randy Orton is superrrr hot!! Shawn Michaels is super sexy and chris jericho is just so darn cute!! Of course Johnny depp is the sexiest man alive..I would marry any of them in a heart beat :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:



i agree!
i think i posted a picture of jeff hardy.i forgot...BODY PAINT...






and yes randy orton is a sex pot...:eat2:

plus you added a picture of johnny depp from Cry Baby!:happy:


and bexy like him too...
my bad... didnt see that previously.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

Five Hot Boys:


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

Found some HOT POCKET!!! Ha! So there!

Trent Reznor in a cargo jacket!!! That counts. Hot Pockets. There you go. 

View attachment TRENT_REZNOR_TIMES_SQUARE_GOSSIP.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Found some HOT POCKET!!! Ha! So there!
> 
> Trent Reznor in a cargo jacket!!! That counts. Hot Pockets. There you go.


Hah! Alright, you win, Buffie! I retract my earlier complaint.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Five Hot Boys:



You have some interesting ideas in "Hot", Chimpi. I have to say, you like to keep it mixed up. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Hah! Alright, you win, Buffie! I retract my earlier complaint.



~winkies~ 

Next complaint please? I'm nearly certain I can find a "Hot" substitute for whatever it is.

LOL


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2008)

Buffie said:


> You have some interesting ideas in "Hot", Chimpi. I have to say, you like to keep it mixed up. Variety is the spice of life!



They're hot because *they* are my spice of life! *cough* Dream Theater :happy:

And, thanks! I do like to keep it mixed up!
Here's two more:


----------



## Friday (Jun 11, 2008)

Another Hot Pocket for Carrie...


----------



## Buffie (Jun 11, 2008)

O.... M.... G....

Got-HOTTER-with-age-Hot.

Can U guess who he is? Try, if you will, to picture him in acid wash jeans and sporting a blown-dry puffy mullet.

Give up? Surprise! It's... (Highlight Below)



 Richard Marx  

View attachment 667434_356x237.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

Um, have you ever seen the Aussie Bum site??? OMG worth a look...is it hot in here???????? 

View attachment 4_CLASSIC_Undies_Royal_Blue2.jpg


View attachment aussieBum_30.jpg


View attachment cowboy_hat_i23.jpg


View attachment 17_RETRO_Adventure.jpg


View attachment accessories_image_RW.jpg


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 11, 2008)

*I love, Love, LOVE Tim McGraw. How amazing is he, always in that Black cowboy hat:smitten::smitten::smitten:* 

View attachment tim m.jpg


View attachment tim m2.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Jun 11, 2008)

MUST. MOVE. TO. AUSTRALIA.:smitten:


----------



## bexy (Jun 11, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i agree!
> i think i posted a picture of jeff hardy.i forgot...BODY PAINT...
> 
> 
> ...




bexy got to meet a very, very drunk jeff hardy too!

and this was then!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 11, 2008)

As hot as they come:

Nelson Stewart, of The Rogues.

In action!

View attachment Nelson.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jun 11, 2008)

Friday said:


> Another Hot Pocket for Carrie...


Hmm. Is it possible to have a cargo pants fetish? :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Hmm. Is it possible to have a cargo pants fetish? :batting:




Yes, I have a well-known one.... going on about 7-10 years now. 

Seriously, not kidding.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 11, 2008)

No cargo pants fetish here, but Joy managed to reignite my kilt fetish. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Jun 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, I have a well-known one.... going on about 7-10 years now.
> 
> Seriously, not kidding.


We're going to need a secret handshake and a password.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> squee!! star, i love wwe and have been lucky enough to meet randy orton. now, before i met him i would have said ewwww totally not my type, but once i met him... oh well my!!! hes sooooooo handsome and swoon worthy!
> 
> no one beats mick foley or jeff hardy though, i posted em both a few pages back.
> 
> might i also suggest, mr leland chapman of dog the bounty hunter fame...:wubu:



Jeff hardy is a good pick!! he's exciting to watch..I love all of his high flying moves..hes kind of a bad boy too!! mm


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 11, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i agree!
> i think i posted a picture of jeff hardy.i forgot...BODY PAINT...
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah how can you not love Johnny Depp in the movie crybaby..ughhhh i think that was the 1st johnny depp movie I ever saw and I was like WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW i'm marrying him lol Then Randy Orton comes along..gets me addicted to wrestling again :wubu::wubu: I'm glad you agree hehe


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 12, 2008)

He's been mentioned, but the one post with pics went missing. So I present perfection: Christian Bale.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I'm in love Wooo Hooo! He really is a cutie.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 12, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> bexy got to meet a very, very drunk jeff hardy too!
> 
> and this was then!



you are very lucky...
lol
i met him sober.  he didnt speak to me that much either. slightly friendly... signed a shirt then went off.
he looks alot friendlier pissy drunk!
lolz his eyes cross.


and i also want to put out there i adore this man...
shaun morgan from seether


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 12, 2008)

1. The mountie fetish began with Paul Gross in Due South
2. Just a boy and his wolf
3. Out of uniform 

View attachment fraser12.jpg


View attachment bendief03.jpg


View attachment gross19.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh hell yeah... Christian Bale is H-O-T.......



Renaissance Woman said:


> He's been mentioned, but the one post with pics went missing. So I present perfection: Christian Bale.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

It's all in the eyes.....

Josh Lucas......


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

They are (in this order) Kellan Lutz. Henry Cavill. Ville Valo.:smitten:


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 12, 2008)

*I f*cking LOVE soccer players:wubu::wubu:! This is Cristiano Ronaldo.:smitten::smitten: 
C. Ronaldo plays for NT: Portugal and CT: Manchester United* 

View attachment cr.jpg


View attachment cr2.jpg


View attachment cr23.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 12, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *I f*cking LOVE soccer players:wubu::wubu:! This is Cristiano Ronaldo.:smitten::smitten:
> C. Ronaldo plays for NT: Portugal and CT: Manchester United*



Yeah, but those raggedy designer clothes and design hair mousse probably cost as much as a lot of people's entire wardrobe. Plus do you want to fantasize about a guy who takes three times as long to deal with his clothes and hair as you do? He probably paid someone a grand to get those jeans with just the perfect amount of holes!

OK, I admit it...I'm hatin'. :blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2008)

some of these boys...I want to corrupt them...they have to let me corrupt them...them must pretend they are a bit shy...they must blush, a bit....then they must be more confident..then we will corrupt one another....I have this all thought out..yes...oh...yes I do


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 13, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> He's been mentioned, but the one post with pics went missing. So I present perfection: Christian Bale



There absolutely no doubt Christian is *da man*. A flawless actor. There's no explanation why this guy doesn't have Paul Newman/Steve McQueen superstar status (although I'm glad he doesn't).


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 13, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Yeah, but those raggedy designer clothes and design hair mousse probably cost as much as a lot of people's entire wardrobe. Plus do you want to fantasize about a guy who takes three times as long to deal with his clothes and hair as you do? He probably paid someone a grand to get those jeans with just the perfect amount of holes!
> 
> OK, I admit it...I'm hatin'. :blush:



*LOL ... it's ok, we all hate sometimes. 

C. Ronaldo is way too "metrosexual" for me but between his face and his passion for the game - I can't help but crush. 
I love a man with a passion for what he does and C. Ronaldo is currently the best in the game.*


----------



## Buffie (Jun 13, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> OK, I admit it...I'm hatin'. :blush:



They see me rollin'
They hatin... 

View attachment WeirdAl-2.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 13, 2008)

Buffie said:


> They see me rollin'
> They hatin...



Just remembering where those lyrics came from made me choke on my kettle corn with laughter. View attachment grin19.gif


----------



## Buffie (Jun 13, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Just remembering where those lyrics came from made me choke on my kettle corn with laughter. View attachment 43964



Hang tight my friend. I'll hop on my ride and cruise over to give you the Heimlich...


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 13, 2008)

Fell in love with Jason Statham after seeing the first Transporter movie 

View attachment jason.jpg


View attachment jason1.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2008)

celeb crushing on mark ronson :wubu: 

View attachment MarkRonson1.jpg


View attachment up-mark_ronson_lrg.jpg


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm very happy now:happy::eat2:


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *I f*cking LOVE soccer players:wubu::wubu:! This is Cristiano Ronaldo.:smitten::smitten:
> C. Ronaldo plays for NT: Portugal and CT: Manchester United*




Yeah, I totally agree! Did you watch his last games in the European Championship? He is so hot!!!


----------



## Donna (Jun 13, 2008)

This is probably cliche, but eh....if Jack can have his spite rep, I am going to have my spite posts....


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2008)

If I were not so lazy..I would look for pics of hot boys...as it is, I prefer to let others do the job.................oohhhhhh...that's what gets us into messy situations...always wanting others to do the work.....:happy:



I am such a snark machine...and I won't work for nobody but you....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2008)

Donnaalicious said:


> This is probably cliche, but eh....if Jack can have his spite rep,



Unfortunately it won't let me rep you again otherwise you'd be getting some.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

Louis Garrel


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 14, 2008)

David Krumholtz from Numb3rs


----------



## saucywench (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't generally go for blondes,
View attachment 44048

or brawn over brains,
View attachment 44049

but sometimes exceptions must be made. 
View attachment 44050


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

Hot Italian men make me...hot.


Can I say I love the second wind this thread is getting? :happy:


----------



## bexy (Jun 14, 2008)

another pic of my gorgeous other half complete with new hair (I DID IT!!)

see, its not all celebs!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Just watched 'Crank' so I'm bringing back this yummy man! Jason Statham :wubu:


View attachment 21544879_2006_02_JasonStatham_MensHealthCover_sm.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

Back in like '97 I thought this dude was hot:





Blond dude in front.


Too bad Spoon has blown from like their third album on though.


----------



## Irena (Jun 14, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Um, have you ever seen the Aussie Bum site??? OMG worth a look...is it hot in here????????




woww...where can i get one, or all (if i'm being real greedy ) of these!!?? lol. seriously, way hot and w/ an aussie accent! yummy


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

Yum. I love those French good looks. Bon appetit!






Jean-Hugues Anglade


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's some hot "old man" for Phil.....

Sean Connery is actually pretty hot....


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 14, 2008)

I've always had a penchant for older men...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

OOOhhhhh GREAT choices Joy!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

More hold old men:






Alain Delon






Terrence Stamp






Morgan Freeman






Giancarlo Giannini


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Morgan Freeman



Oh _hell_ yes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Just watched 'Crank' so I'm bringing back this yummy man! Jason Statham :wubu:
> 
> 
> View attachment 44080



Mine!!!!!!!!!! MINE MINE MINE!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 14, 2008)

I always thought William Conrad (RIP) was extremely handsome!
View attachment 4517_110340251022.jpg


View attachment 3224994.jpg


Drew Carey!
View attachment drew_carey.jpg


Robbie Coltrane!
View attachment coltranerob.jpg

View attachment planman_main.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 14, 2008)

I LOVE Kevin Smith!

View attachment kevin_smith.jpg


View attachment SMITHKEVIN.jpg


And we can't forget Brian....yum!
View attachment dennehy_2_300.JPG


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

I know he's been posted several times before, but I wanted to post a photo of the "ultra thin" Christian Bale. 

I found his portrayal of the emaciated man in The Machinist so intriguing. It's rare to see male Hollywood bodies so thin, yet female starlets get thinner and thinner and thinner. Seeing Bale go to those extremes in that movie brought up all kinds of questions about the kind of emotional space that thin/fat and male/female bodies inhabit.

For instance, why is Bale (a man) considered obviously "unhealthy" when he looks very thin, while on Michelle Pfeiffer and on Jessica Alba, it's ultra-thinness that is considered "healthy" (not to mention pretty)?

In any case, he's hot at any weight, at least to me.  I hope y'all all agree!


----------



## Donna (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, another spite post....plus it was an excuse to look at pictures of two of my favorite guys of all time....

Then:





And now:





And what is not to love about this guy...he is bald, has a wicked smile and a great sense of humor, AND he makes yummy cakes for a living!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 14, 2008)

I would SO straddle that cake!


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 14, 2008)

lol Spite posts are the bomb.

Good pics, Donna. Not sure if it's because he's holding up a huge cake where his ding-dong should be, but I'm hot for that baker now.


----------



## butch (Jun 14, 2008)

I would do ANYTHING for one night with Robbie Coltrane, he is beyond sexy, especially as Cracker. Oh my goodness, I've got the vapors now-someone quick, fan me!

This pic seemed popular with a few of my Dims friends, so I share it hear, James Corden: 

View attachment jamescorden.jpg


----------



## butch (Jun 14, 2008)

Look, Robbie with his OBE thingy from the Queen of England. How hotter can he be? 

View attachment 2006523154528_MTnew_queenpublic_honours_galleryii.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 14, 2008)

I love this man. I love how he writes and how he wrestles. And even tho I prefer Skinny Men, I think hes pretty fucking handsome (its the hair!).


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I love this man. I love how he writes and how he wrestles. And even tho I prefer Skinny Men, I think hes pretty fucking handsome (its the hair!).




OMG the man is AMAZING! I love him. :wubu: Excellent one.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I always thought William Conrad (RIP) was extremely handsome!



I always thought he was a really cool guy. 

Anyone else remember Nero Wolfe? I really dug that show as a kid. I think a lot people might not be aware he was also a well known voice actor. He did lots of narrations for TV shows and voices for cartoons. He was even the voice of the Lone Ranger in the 1980 cartoon series.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I always thought he was a really cool guy.
> 
> Anyone else remember Nero Wolfe? I really dug that show as a kid. I think a lot people might not be aware he was also a well known voice actor. He did lots of narrations for TV shows and voices for cartoons. He was even the voice of the Lone Ranger in the 1980 cartoon series.


 Yep....I really admired him. I'd say he was my first celebrity crush.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Yep....I really admired him. I'd say he was my first celebrity crush.



Oh! and I can't believe I forgot to mention he was the narrator for the Rocky and Bullwinkle show! He really was multi-talented guy and had a long and successful career.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I LOVE Kevin Smith!
> 
> View attachment 44092
> 
> ...



Yes! That man is so cuddly.


----------



## bexy (Jun 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I love this man. I love how he writes and how he wrestles. And even tho I prefer Skinny Men, I think hes pretty fucking handsome (its the hair!).



hey! hes mine! i posted him earlier in the thread so i got dibs!!!


----------



## Rowan (Jun 15, 2008)

Normally...I am attracted to skinny guys...but this guy is such a cutie....

(the one on the right) lol 

View attachment hot fuzz.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## bexy (Jun 15, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


>



LMAO!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Normally...I am attracted to skinny guys...but this guy is such a cutie....
> 
> (the one on the right) lol



Mmmmmm....Nick Frost! :eat2: I posted a pic of him earlier...thanks SO much for posting another! Hubba hubba!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 15, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hey! hes mine! i posted him earlier in the thread so i got dibs!!!



Since Im going to marry Gary Oldman someday, Ill let you have Mick.

But im still gonna fantasize about him.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 15, 2008)

Hotties from the 1950's

View attachment postcard_jamesdean.jpg

Rebel Without a Cause...:wubu:

View attachment poitier3-sized.jpg


I adored him in the movie, 'Patch of Blue':wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh yeah...first time I saw Patch Of Blue...I wanted to find that park and sit under that tree, hoping my drunken grandfather and floozy mom would forget me, so Mr Tibbs would come save the day.....oh yeah.....


----------



## gnoom (Jun 15, 2008)

These guys could put their shoes under my bed:






(Sean Connery)





(Robert, the one in the front w/ dog tags and blue pants)





(Tom Selleck)

...just to name a few...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I know he's been posted several times before, but I wanted to post a photo of the "ultra thin" Christian Bale.
> 
> I found his portrayal of the emaciated man in The Machinist so intriguing. It's rare to see male Hollywood bodies so thin, yet female starlets get thinner and thinner and thinner. Seeing Bale go to those extremes in that movie brought up all kinds of questions about the kind of emotional space that thin/fat and male/female bodies inhabit.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I thought that Bale in The Machinist looked so emaciated as to be unhealthy and to me, unattractive. But I also think that Michelle Pfeiffer is so thin as to look unhealthy and to me, unattractive, as well.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

...of a TRULY 'Hot Boy'


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment sb111.jpg


View attachment simonbakerausse5273182400ac9.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jun 15, 2008)

gnoom said:


> These guys could put their shoes under my bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha! i know robert well! hes a lovely guy and very cute in the flesh!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 15, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Interesting. I thought that Bale in The Machinist looked so emaciated as to be unhealthy and to me, unattractive. But I also think that Michelle Pfeiffer is so thin as to look unhealthy and to me, unattractive, as well.



I don't find extreme thinness unattractive, though clearly there is a difference between thin and emaciated.

I like that long lankiness you see on certain people.

I brought up the example of Bale in The Machinist because to me it points to the hypocrisy in our standards of beauty, particularly those promoted in the media.

I would be afraid of "breaking" this extremely thin Christian Bale, but his hotness to me transcends weight  so I still find his bony face beautiful.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

butch said:


> I would do ANYTHING for one night with Robbie Coltrane, he is beyond sexy, especially as Cracker. Oh my goodness, I've got the vapors now-someone quick, fan me!
> 
> This pic seemed popular with a few of my Dims friends, so I share it hear, James Corden:



OMG, Yessss. I would so hit that.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 15, 2008)

I wanted to throw my brother into the mix. I may be biased but I think he's a hottie. (I only had a pic of him with me). I want him to shave that thing off his face though but I guess he's proud of it. 

View attachment guy&ken.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I wanted to throw my brother into the mix. I may be biased but I think he's a hottie. (I only had a pic of him with me). I want him to shave that thing off his face though but I guess he's proud of it.



Hottie for sure. AND this is not a hot girl thread, but YOU... you surely qualify. Hot stuff there KendraLee, both of you.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hottie for sure. AND this is not a hot girl thread, but YOU... you surely qualify. Hot stuff there KendraLee, both of you.



Thankyou, but you are right. This is about the boys


----------



## gnoom (Jun 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ha! i know robert well! hes a lovely guy and very cute in the flesh!!



Then please send him my regards when you see him next time! :blush:

Thx,
~Boris


----------



## Filly (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok guys and galls... hold onto your hats!!! Im with Mimosa.... love the old Hollywood classics.... 

View attachment paul_newman.jpg


View attachment paul210.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 16, 2008)

I submit as my man crush. Iron Maiden vocalist Bruce Dickinson .. 

I can tell you that seeing Maiden last night and being on an awesome high from it (not that kind of high, btw) has not at all influenced my selection.

Since we're on older men, I will just say that he went from being hideously ugly in the 80s to actually being decent looking in 2008. 






^^ 80s.











and now!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, doesn't even look like the same person.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I submit as my man crush. Iron Maiden vocalist Bruce Dickinson ..
> 
> I can tell you that seeing Maiden last night and being on an awesome high from it (not that kind of high, btw) has not at all influenced my selection.
> 
> ...



Wow, I thought you were lying. That really IS him. :blink: He was futt bugly in the 80's. Wonder how many 80's and 90's stars there are who look better now than they did then?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2008)

My Hot Boy tastes run from...

Rugged
View attachment a~Aragorn2(Strider!FOTR).jpg


To

Pretty Boy
View attachment Brad.JPG


To

Boy Next Door
View attachment Eli Manning.JPG


To

Teddy Bear
View attachment Kevin James.JPG


To

Nice Guy
View attachment Tom Hanks.JPG


:happy:


----------



## Tooz (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty sure he's in here already.


----------



## bexy (Jun 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My Hot Boy tastes run from...
> 
> Rugged
> View attachment 44198



hey, isnt that fa_man_stan!!?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 16, 2008)

Filly said:


> Ok guys and galls... hold onto your hats!!! Im with Mimosa.... love the old Hollywood classics....



Completely agree. Everytime I see that man he melts my heart and gives me butterflies. And I like his food products too


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

View attachment mst3k.jpg


Mike Nelson from MST3K :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

View attachment George%20Canyon.jpg


George Canyon...corn-fed country yummy! :smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> View attachment 44156
> 
> 
> View attachment 44157



omfg yes. Simon Baker is such hottay. I remember watching that show he was on while practically drooling.

Aussies get me going!


----------



## Donna (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey BGB...I see your Dickinson, and raise you four guitar gods:

George Lynch:






Zakk Wylde:





Glenn Tipton (my gawd, can you believe he is in his 60's????)





And of course Glenn's partner, KK Downing:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

Donnaalicious said:


> Hey BGB...I see your Dickinson, and raise you four guitar gods:
> 
> George Lynch:
> 
> ...



Lord love a duck that George Lynch made me all tingly and stuff. :blush:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2008)

James Hetfield....

Gotta love a bad boy. :eat2:

View attachment James1.JPG


View attachment James2.JPG


View attachment James3.JPG


View attachment James.JPG


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> James Hetfield....
> 
> Gotta love a bad boy. :eat2:



I dated a guy when I was younger just because he looked like James Hetfield. Don't ask me anything else about him because he was pretty forgettable...BUT HE LOOKED LIKE JAMES HETFIELD!!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I dated a guy when I was younger just because he looked like James Hetfield. Don't ask me anything else about him because he was pretty forgettable...BUT HE LOOKED LIKE JAMES HETFIELD!!! :smitten:



OMG I love James Hetfield. He is So yummy. I love his short hair in the "Some kind of monster" Dvd. He is yum.:smitten:


----------



## tattooU (Jun 17, 2008)

*sigh* Zakk Wylde is SUCH a hottie! And i'm not usually one to swoon over musicians.


----------



## Friday (Jun 17, 2008)

New:





Old: (The one on the left)





One more Old:





And gone tragically young:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

In praise of older men. I simply adore Clint Eastwood. I find him so yummy and sexy even still. Can somebody post some pics of him through the years for me please! I am crapola at posting these pics. Thanks!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 17, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> James Hetfield....
> 
> Gotta love a bad boy. :eat2:
> 
> ...



Back in the day I wanted to have his baby so bad. lol


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Back in the day I wanted to have his baby so bad. lol



Yeah, me too.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam Totman of Dragonforce






humphumphump :eat2:


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 17, 2008)

Hot doggie!







Wes Studi






I don't know who this is, but he's got it. (Actually, his name is Nathaniel Arcand.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 18, 2008)

MLB deliciousness


Brad Penny













That's a lot of man. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> MLB deliciousness
> 
> 
> Brad Penny
> ...



Mmmmm mmmmm good


----------



## Donna (Jun 25, 2008)

The very hot guys from Asphalt Valentine!


----------



## Buffie (Jun 25, 2008)

Ohhhh my my. Surly and Donna have introduced new hotness to my boy vocabulary. Niiiice. Very nice.

~giddy~ I love when that happens! 

Whooo.

Where the hell is my pizza? I wonder if the pizza guy will be hot. Y'know, that's a stereotypical fantasy, but it has like NEVER happened to me. This one time, we hired a stripper as a surprise for my friend's bachelorette party. He came as a pizza guy, and he was hot. But since he didn't care enough to bring an actual pizza, he kinda lost points with me. So that doesn't truly count as a hot pizza guy.

Geez, it's been 30 minutes. I'm starving! ...

Oh, what? Oh yes, hot boys. We has dem. 

This is Richard H Blake... Broadway star currently appearing in Legally Blonde: The Musical as Warner Huntington III.

Soooo hot, want to touch the hiney. Owwwwoooohhhh.... 

View attachment BBY1BYY1S5r_blake.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

Since I've already dissed a few, I think I'll add this one to the mix:

Greatest stud evar!


----------



## tattooU (Jun 26, 2008)

See, now personally, i've always thought that Dave was more attractive when young, whereas Roger has DEFINITELY gotten more attractive with age. Roger was downright goofy-lookin'!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't added to this thread for a while (although I've definitely been looking!).

Fabrizio Filippo:


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

Food critic, writer and all round tasty dude, Giles Coren. 

View attachment coren.jpg




(especially when dressed up all Regency like :wubu

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/i...earch&go=Find+Programmes&version_pid=b00c80nl


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I don't know about hot, but really, who didn't want to give Cameron some love in Ferris Bueller?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh, I don't know about hot, but really, who didn't want to give Cameron some love in Ferris Bueller?



I'm not really into skinny boys myself. Not even out of pity. Haha.


----------



## Donna (Jun 26, 2008)

Not your typical "pretty boy", but there's something about his grin that makes me hot...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, I've always thought there was something about William Fitchner. Not classically hot but....mmmm :wubu:

View attachment Willian Fetchner.JPG



Anyway, Sig from Deadliest Catch reminds me of William therefore I find him oddly hot too. I don't really understand why but there ya go.

View attachment Sig.JPG


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

tattooU said:


> See, now personally, i've always thought that Dave was more attractive when young, whereas Roger has DEFINITELY gotten more attractive with age. Roger was downright goofy-lookin'!



*Roger Waters:*










*David Gilmour:*











I don't know about that last picture of David, but I want that guitar!
I've always thought Roger aged very well, as well. But, David is irreplaceable to me. Handsome, talent, and continuously Hot.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

For the record, I would have shagged Gilmour then and I would, without hesitation, shag him now, even though he has resorted to wearing fucking sweater vests and khaki pants. Waters, on the other hand... I must agree with you both, MUCH better looking now. It's like his face needed a lifetime to grow into his schnoz. It's about time. Geezus.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

Buffie said:


> It's like his face needed a lifetime to grow into his schnoz. It's about time. Geezus.



 .......


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 26, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Since I've already dissed a few, I think I'll add this one to the mix:
> 
> Greatest stud evar!



He's still got it, but when he was young, he was an absolute Adonis.

I remember the first time I saw him on TV and I was literally stunned. I thought that no way a man could be that good looking.

I am pretty stoic about these things. Rarely do I swoon. But I swooned for David. 

---

Speaking of Adonises, and the topic at hand... I posted an old-skool anti-hottie to the un-hot boy thread, so this thread deserves a mention of one of the hottest of all time: Antinoos, famous lover boy of ye olde Roman times.

He's swoon worthy, no?


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 27, 2008)

Colin Firth :wubu: He's just adorable. So adorable in fact, I get the feeling hes already on this thread. Oh well


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 27, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, I've always thought there was something about William Fitchner. Not classically hot but....mmmm :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 44789
> 
> ]



yes yes yes! Hes yummy in The Perfect Storm (including the rest of the cast)!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 27, 2008)

I was watching Whale Rider last night and couldn't get over how awesome Grant Roa's green eyes looked. He played Uncle Rawiri. He's pretty damn cute.


----------



## Donna (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't believe in all my spite posting, I forgot this quartet of hotties:


----------



## tattooU (Jun 29, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I don't know about that last picture of David, but I want that guitar!
> I've always thought Roger aged very well, as well. But, David is irreplaceable to me. Handsome, talent, and continuously Hot.



Dave is super hot in that middle pic!! :smitten:


----------



## tattooU (Jun 29, 2008)

Donna said:


> I can't believe in all my spite posting, I forgot this quartet of hotties:



i have to admit, everytime i see that band i can't help but think the singer looks just like "Harry" from Sex and the City.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 29, 2008)

Um, I think it's kind of weird and creepy that I keep adding to the Hot Boy mix...


----------



## Ivy (Jun 29, 2008)

lil wayne. i've pretty much been in love with him since high school. it's getting pretty serious!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ivy said:


> lil wayne. i've pretty much been in love with him since high school. it's getting pretty serious!




OMG I thought it was just me! He is sooo not my type but there is something about him. Maybe the arrogance. For some reason I have a thing for arrogant men.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 29, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> OMG I thought it was just me! He is sooo not my type but there is something about him. Maybe the arrogance. For some reason I have a thing for arrogant men.



ME TOO!!! totally and completely!


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

It was briefly tackled in another tread but curious what the audience thinks--- which celebrity do you all think I look like. I get this a LOT. Like daily, someone will walk up and spout of a new name. So have at it because I always get a chuckle:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 29, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> It was briefly tackled in another tread but curious what the audience thinks--- which celebrity do you all think I look like. I get this a LOT. Like daily, someone will walk up and spout of a new name. So have at it because I always get a chuckle:



Well....*I* think...you look JUST....like my new bf! How YOU doin'? :batting:


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Well....*I* think...you look JUST....like my new bf! How YOU doin'? :batting:



Did you just make a Joey reference with the "How YOU doin?"??? LOL--- new bf, sure glad I was consulted. Sacramento to San Diego is a long way--- you're doing all the driving.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 29, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Did you just make a Joey reference with the "How YOU doin?"??? LOL--- new bf, sure glad I was consulted. Sacramento to San Diego is a long way--- you're doing all the driving.



You're too bossy. It's over.

Oh...and my bf said no


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ayschucks, we've already seen these pics on your introduction thread. Time for some new ones if you really want a place on the Hot Boy Thread...Just sayin'.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> You're too bossy. It's over.
> 
> Oh...and my bf said no



Oh snap!

:bounce:

He is cute though. We shouldn't be too harsh. 

I dunno who he looks like because I can't remember the actor's name or even what show he was on. ... Yes I do. He looks like Brad Sherwood from Whose Line Is It Anyway. Kinda sorta.

Had to think about it for a sec. D'er. 

View attachment bradsherwood.jpg


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay well fine then...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^Are those............. GREEN eyes I saw?


----------



## Tooz (Jun 30, 2008)

Umm.


I think he's the first guy to post pictures of _himself_ in the hot boy thread...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Umm.
> 
> 
> I think he's the first guy to post pictures of _himself_ in the hot boy thread...



Actually....he isn't.
I don't remember the ID of the other guy...(if I'm remembering correctly, there was more than one?) and some of the women have even posted their significant others.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Umm.
> 
> 
> I think he's the first guy to post pictures of _himself_ in the hot boy thread...



Ooooh but DAYUM they're nice pics! I think he deserves to crown himself as a hot boy


----------



## Tooz (Jun 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Actually....he isn't.
> I don't remember the ID of the other guy...(if I'm remembering correctly, there was more than one?) and some of the women have even posted their significant others.



Well, if another guy did it, I stand corrected!


Though, posting your SO falls into a different category, I think.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Though, posting your SO falls into a different category, I think.



Yes, me too. Thought it was sweet though....and just using it as an example of some of the pics not all being celebrities


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 30, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Okay well fine then...



Wow! Talk about ask and ye shall receive! Ok, now I want naked pics PMed to me ASAP!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> It was briefly tackled in another tread but curious what the audience thinks--- which celebrity do you all think I look like. I get this a LOT. Like daily, someone will walk up and spout of a new name. So have at it because I always get a chuckle:



Edward Burns? 
You are a handsome man, though.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

PrettyKitty said:


> Edward Burns?
> You are a handsome man, though.



Okay thats a new one for me. Wow. Thanks, I think. I am not sure if women think Ed Burns is hot.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2008)

Ed Burns? Hot.

I don't see it, though.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Ed Burns? Hot.
> 
> I don't see it, though.



Ouch i think. Either you think I look like God and even I am not that vain or you think I look like an old man with a cigar.

Does this look like an old man with a cigar?





Ok this does, whoops


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> Ouch i think. Either you think I look like God and even I am not that vain or you think I look like an old man with a cigar.



Wow, look who's watching this thread like a hawk and saw that before I edited. 

The George Burns joke was too harsh. My apologies.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 1, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Wow, look who's watching this thread like a hawk and saw that before I edited.
> 
> The George Burns joke was too harsh. My apologies.



Nah I thought it was funny. I was just logging on before heading to the bar
and I fly through the net quickly so I spoted it and bamn I was on top of it.


----------



## layla (Jul 1, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Colin Firth :wubu: He's just adorable. So adorable in fact, I get the feeling hes already on this thread. Oh well



omg totally colin firth. something about that accent too!! as long as we were talking musician too... clapton... always clapton!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 1, 2008)

I had to change my pants after I came (HAHA) across this one...






Not only is it Gary, but David and Edward as well!


<---not lying. :blush:


----------



## tattooU (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG 

Thank you for that Gwarrior!


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always thought he was the hottest wrestler. 






Then again, Randy Orton is super hot. 






Actually, Carlito is hot too.


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2008)

this thread needs more pictures featuring ridiculously hot men named Giles,


View attachment giles.jpg





*contentedsigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I had to change my pants after I came (HAHA) across this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OoOoOoOoOo yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......Edward for the win  :bow: :happy:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 2, 2008)

David Monahan is delish.















:eat2:


----------



## Ivy (Jul 3, 2008)

dr. drew pinsky.

WHAT A STUD!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 3, 2008)

I loved him as the Elrond in the Lord of the Rings movies. I loved him as the evil Agent Smith in The Matrix. I even loved him as V in V is for Vendetta even though we couldn't see his face! Ladies, I give you Hugo Weaving...

View attachment Hugo Weaving.JPG


Even if he was posted before he's worthy of repeating. :happy:


----------



## butch (Jul 5, 2008)

I adored Hugo Weaving in "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert" (and Guy Pierce and Terrance Stamp in that film, too!) 

View attachment Priscilla-PingPongReactionL.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2008)

butch said:


> I adored Hugo Weaving in "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert" (and Guy Pierce and Terrance Stamp in that film, too!)



I know.... He's just so _good_ in that. But then, the movie itself is just so good.

Hugo was also good in _Proof_.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

was from some email from my grandmother... im not kidding...
there was tons of them. started out talking about how she was moving to Houston and then going to light her house in fire, alot of fire.

so they could all show up.

this one was my fave though.

i honestly have no idea who he is... but he is lovely.

i think it is his hips... and yea. that whole area below the belly button i adore.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 14, 2008)

Jeez, his face does nothing for me, and hi belly button is oddly way up high. But the rest of the bod is smoking hot. The arms are... babe-ah-licious.

Hommina hommina.

Your grandmother's got good taste.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jeez, his face does nothing for me, and hi belly button is oddly way up high. But the rest of the bod is smoking hot. The arms are... babe-ah-licious.
> 
> Hommina hommina.
> 
> Your grandmother's got good taste.



lol
i actually have thing for his stomach area...i now see what you mean with high belly button.

and i normally dont go for the super muscles dude.

i just like how on men their hip and thigh muscles like have a meeting place and then all go down town for drinks.

i will tell her others approve!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 14, 2008)

butch said:


> I adored Hugo Weaving in "Priscilla, Queen of the Desert" (and Guy Pierce and Terrance Stamp in that film, too!)



That is a very Australian film Butch.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

i guess its just one of those Gary days:wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2008)

Geof.

Ahhhh. :smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Geof.
> 
> Ahhhh. :smitten:



Geof is so freakin adorable!!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Geof is so freakin adorable!!



Yes, he is. When I watch Ace of Cakes I like to pretend he is an FA. :batting:


Actually, you never know, but I feel like the odds are stacked against the fat womenfolk. Though there are some chunk chickies on that show


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Yes, he is. When I watch Ace of Cakes I like to pretend he is an FA. :batting:
> 
> 
> Actually, you never know, but I feel like the odds are stacked against the fat womenfolk. Though there are some chunk chickies on that show




I love Ace of Cakes. Everyone that works there is just so cute in their own quirky ways. and Geof+loads of cake=fun for all!
:eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I love Ace of Cakes. Everyone that works there is just so cute in their own quirky ways. and Geof+loads of cake=fun for all!
> :eat2:



Exactly. And, he has lovely arms. :batting:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 15, 2008)

Geoff is the bigger guy?
im sorry- i love that show but get really wrapped up in the actual cake making...

but if thats him... i vote sexy too.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it's Duff who's the FA. His girlfriend is a BBW. We can pretend Geoff is too though. I agree he is so adorable.

Amatrix, Duff is the big guy. I think he's hot too.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 16, 2008)

oh okay!
thanks for clearing that up!

i think Duff is hilarious too.

Geoff seems to me like he is always on nyquil. no offense.he has a cute face...
lol.

but yea a dude who will make a cake of a dinosaur for me...:wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Yes, he is. When I watch Ace of Cakes I like to pretend he is an FA. :batting:
> 
> 
> Actually, you never know, but I feel like the odds are stacked against the fat womenfolk. Though there are some chunk chickies on that show



Like the super adorable girl ("chunk chickie" is a far more fun term) who's especially good at making fondant animals. What's her name? She has dark hair and I have a crush on her.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 16, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Like the super adorable girl ("chunk chickie" is a far more fun term) who's especially good at making fondant animals. What's her name? She has dark hair and I have a crush on her.



I dont remember her name, but shes so cute!!! My friend said she reminds him of me and it made me blush :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I dont remember her name, but shes so cute!!! My friend said she reminds him of me and it made me blush :wubu:



I think that's Mary...no?


----------



## Ash (Jul 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think that's Mary...no?



Yeah, Mary.

BACK TO HOT BOYS KTHKX. 

(I kid, I kid. )


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

Tooz said:


>


 

I thought he looked smokin' hot in Erin Brokovich and normally that look is not my thing.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

Raul Malo


----------



## Crystal (Jul 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I thought he looked smokin' hot in Erin Brokovich and normally that look is not my thing.



HOLY CRAP! That IS the guy from Erin Brocovich, isn't it??

I was about to type "Alright, honey. You're a bit confused"...but then I looked at it again and whoa...that's him.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 18, 2008)

Aaron Eckhart?

Tip: if you like him handsome, DON'T watch Dark Knight.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 18, 2008)

I really need to get with it.

Erin Brockovich is one of my favorite movies ever. I totally didn't put this together.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I really need to get with it.
> 
> Erin Brockovich is one of my favorite movies ever. I totally didn't put this together.


 

He's normally pretty cleaned up though, I wouldn't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> He's normally pretty cleaned up though, I wouldn't be too hard on yourself.



You're right, though. He's definitely sexy in that movie. Just something about him...

I think maybe the way he takes care of her kids.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Raul Malo



Love him! Don't know why you're picture didn't show up

I saw him with in concert another hot boy, John Corbett


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Raul Malo



In addition to being a hot boy, his voice is to die for. So glad you posted this, Fascinita!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Raul Malo




Your picture's not showing but I KNOW who you're talking about. Not only is he handsome/gorgeous/big/delicious his voice is butter melting. I saw the Mavericks in concert once and it was awesome. And I have signed framed pictures of the band. :wubu:

(here's one so everyone knows the scrumptious)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, cool. So nice to see that there are many Raul Malo fans out there.

You ladies have good taste.

(I wonder why my pics aren't showing, though... it happened in butch's clog, too...  )


----------



## butch (Jul 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hey, cool. So nice to see that there are many Raul Malo fans out there.
> 
> You ladies have good taste.
> 
> (I wonder why my pics aren't showing, though... it happened in butch's clog, too...  )



I see your pics just fine, so I don't know what is going on. Equally


----------



## Tina (Jul 18, 2008)

Tooz said:


>



He was delicious through most of the Dark Knight movie. Almost stole the show, really.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 19, 2008)

....well HELLOOOOO Kevin Zegers! Cripes, how has this one escaped my attention for so long?! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^ Jeez, he looks like such hard-core jail bait in that first one....did his mother know he posed so sexy in that second one? :batting:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Ivy, Weezy is frickin sexyyyy.






& of course, Zach Braff is delish.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 22, 2008)

For Fascinita by request.

The late great Harris Glen Milstead as Arvin Hodgepile. 

View attachment arvin.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 22, 2008)

You're swell, JS.

And look what I found.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Maronna. Big Pete got hot when he grow'd up. Dunno if I posted him in here before, but this thread needs a bump.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 23, 2008)

Whoa! Big Pete!! i wondered what happened to that guy.....

he turned into a mega cutie! Of course it helps that i'm totally into red heads at the moment lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Whoa! Big Pete!! i wondered what happened to that guy.....
> 
> he turned into a mega cutie! Of course it helps that i'm totally into red heads at the moment lol




I got really excited for just a second when I first read your post because I thought it said "Whoa! Big Peter!

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....nevermind...... :blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got really excited for just a second when I first read your post because I thought it said "Whoa! Big Peter!
> 
> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....nevermind...... :blush:



Keep looking for the perfect Peter, GEF. Hope springs eternal. It's out there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah....but does perfection have a job and his own place to live? 


Hell, what about just single? :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2008)

Patton Oswalt. Living proof that for some, incredibly smart and wickedly funny wins out over traditional good looks every damn time. :smitten:


----------



## leighcy (Jul 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Dave Vanian.



Hell yes! Thank you. I've been in love with that man since I was a teen. 

I also agree with the previous posts of Josh Holloway, Jake Gyllenhaal, Karl Urban, Gerard Butler, Heath Ledger (RIP ), Dominic Monaghan, James Marsters, Chris Cornell and Greg Dulli (*swoon*).

Also, these guys: (L to R) *Alex Kapranos*, *Sean Bean*, *Viggo Mortensen* and *Zachary Levi*. :wubu: 

View attachment alex2jk.jpg


View attachment img_9.jpg


View attachment vmortensen.jpg


View attachment zlevi.jpg


----------



## ioanamaria (Jul 24, 2008)

Tina said:


> He was delicious through most of the Dark Knight movie. Almost stole the show, really.


One vote for Brad !


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 24, 2008)

leighcy said:


> Hell yes! Thank you. I've been in love with that man since I was a teen.



Ooooh, someone has good taste!

At last, another girl for my penchant for clasically handsome men in vampire/punk makeup.

Isn't Dave dreamy?


----------



## leighcy (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes! He so is. I saw them on their reunion tour in Atlanta in... on crap. I forget the year. But I was in the very front and he bent down and sang part of "Eloise" to me. I was weak in the knees, as you can imagine. :wubu:


----------



## tattooU (Jul 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got really excited for just a second when I first read your post because I thought it said "Whoa! Big Peter!
> 
> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....nevermind...... :blush:



i'm sorry to let you down GEF!! How's about just a large, white...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 24, 2008)

This whole band is hot. The Young Dubliners. I love them :wubu:







I saw them last night (for the first time in about 2 years!) and it was just a great show. And afterwards I was liquored up enough to shamelessly ask the lead singer (second on the right) for a special autograph


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2008)

tattooU said:


> i'm sorry to let you down GEF!! How's about just a large, white...



Now who can blame a girl for loving a giant cock?  :wubu:


----------



## Donna (Jul 26, 2008)

I know I should probably let this thread die....but I just have to share one more hot guy then I promise I am done.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> This whole band is hot. The Young Dubliners. I love them :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they played in deadwood south dakota a few years ago.
it was my first concert, with the headliner as blackcrows (? i think...) and the spin doctors.

they, The Young Dubliners did a great show, stayed late and hung out.:happy: and they are still hot.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Donna said:


> I know I should probably let this thread die...



Abso-bloody-lutely not!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

daniel from this season of project runway. so hotttt.
i don't care if he is gay, i am still gonna oogle. 

View attachment pr5daniel.jpg


----------



## Red (Jul 27, 2008)

Because I spent a good part of today watching reruns of the fabulous Queer as Folk (10 years old now!), I have just discovered my raging lust for this beautiful man. His 'swagger' alone is ridiculously pounce-on-able, _swoon_.

View attachment aidangillan.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Red said:


> Because I spent a good part of today watching reruns of the fabulous Queer as Folk (10 years old now!), I have just discovered my raging lust for this beautiful man. His 'swagger' alone is ridiculously pounce-on-able, _swoon_.
> 
> View attachment 46666




Agreed! As if it's 10 years old! I've been watching the American QAF today....can't watch the first series coz it's too like the British one (but not as good lol ) but after that it's hot hot hot! :happy:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Red said:


> Because I spent a good part of today watching reruns of the fabulous Queer as Folk (10 years old now!), I have just discovered my raging lust for this beautiful man. His 'swagger' alone is ridiculously pounce-on-able, _swoon_.
> 
> View attachment 46666



yummy Aidan Gillen :wubu: 

very sweet Irish boy


----------



## Mishty (Jul 29, 2008)

All I can say is _Tony_ *Tony* TONY

He aint a boy. He's a man!!

I present to you Anthony Bourdain. :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_4893.jpg


View attachment nearnudebourdain.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Because I spent a good part of today watching reruns of the fabulous Queer as Folk (10 years old now!), I have just discovered my raging lust for this beautiful man. His 'swagger' alone is ridiculously pounce-on-able, _swoon_.
> 
> View attachment 46666



oooh im obsessed with queer as folk! i watch my dvds at least once a month!

"oh my god. oh my god."-vince pretending to be surprised, best bit ever!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 29, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I agree with Ivy, Weezy is frickin sexyyyy.



Lil Wayne, Weezy, Mr.Carter,Dr.Carter, Dewayne....

the name doesnt matter!
He's effin HAWTz! :smitten:


----------



## Ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

jason lee! what a freaking hunk. 

View attachment jason_lee.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Ivy said:


> jason lee! what a freaking hunk.



hes so hot i can almost forgive that he named his son Pilot Inspektor.


(almost.)


----------



## Ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hes so hot i can almost forgive that he named his son Pilot Inspektor.
> 
> 
> (almost.)



he is so hot i can ALMOST forgive him for that whole scientology thing.
(almost.)


----------



## Mishty (Jul 29, 2008)

Ivy said:


> he is so hot i can ALMOST forgive him for that whole scientology thing.
> (almost.)



I think you two are almost nuts.(almost)

He looks like a scruffy Mr.Rodgers or something.... I liked him when he was young and clean cut.


----------



## bexy (Jul 29, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I think you two are almost nuts.(almost)
> 
> He looks like a scruffy Mr.Rodgers or something.... I liked him when he was young and clean cut.



i dont actually know who mr rodgers is lol!! who is he? ppl mention him a lot!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i dont actually know who mr rodgers is lol!! who is he? ppl mention him a lot!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmNQ5VgFAfc

Just type in his name on YouTube and you're ready to go!


He was the host of an old TV show for children, but it's hard to explain. He was a weird one for sure!  

View attachment mrrogers2008-05-01-1209670797.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like now is a good time to express my intense dislike of Mr Rogers from early childhood....even as a four year old I thought he was a big sissy and needed a good bitch slap  :doh:


WTF? was up with changing your shoes and a jacket to a sweater when you came in? 
WHAT WAS THE GD POINT? Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## olwen (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like now is a good time to express my intense dislike of Mr Rogers from early childhood....even as a four year old I thought he was a big sissy and needed a good bitch slap  :doh:
> 
> 
> WTF? was up with changing your shoes and a jacket to a sweater when you came in?
> WHAT WAS THE GD POINT? Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I always thought he needed to wear the shoes and sweater to enter the land of make believe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

and here I just always thought of him as a girly man....one that needed to get beat up 



hehehehehehehehehehe - I really did perceive him that way even as a small child. 

I must have sums MANLY MAN MEN in my family


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and here I just always thought of him as a girly man....one that needed to get beat up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girly, no way, try creepy. I've watched that show as an adult and been thoroughly creeped out. No Mr. Rogers, I don't want to be your neighbor.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 2, 2008)

Josh Lucas











Matthew McConaughey makes me totally drool....


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Josh Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I totally second that!! Hot guys + southern accents = :eat2:

LOL


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

80s hotness:


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, I think James Spader looks better now than he did then.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice photography.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Fascinita....you are so gonna get it!!!!









Rep when I can give it to you again, that is


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ohhhhhhh Fascinita....you are so gonna get it!!!!



Which one do you like best? Is it the one with the chest hair? :bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Which one do you like best? Is it the one with the chest hair? :bounce:




McCarthy and Spader......the other guy never managed to turn my crank


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .the other guy never managed to turn my crank



More for me :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> More for me :eat2:





Post pix of ur crank plz, kthx


----------



## tattooU (Aug 3, 2008)

*sigh* James Spader..... :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG!!! Hot 80's boys...SWOON

:wubu:



Fascinita said:


> 80s hotness:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I totally second that!! Hot guys + southern accents = :eat2:
> 
> LOL



omfg...i want to do them lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Eh, I live in the south....and just trust me when I tell you that damn twang gets hella old fast....:doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in the South too. Accents are hot. Twangs- not so much. LOL. The word "twang" makes me think of trailer trash and hill billies... and euphemisms for naughty parts. LOL


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Eh, I live in the south....and just trust me when I tell you that damn twang gets hella old fast....:doh:



hell yes!

Sometimes I feel like I _live_ in a bad country song... :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I live in the South too. Accents are hot. Twangs- not so much. LOL. The word "twang" makes me think of trailer trash and hill billies... and euphemisms for naughty parts. LOL



Lol....to me a southern accent is nothing but twang....and the whole south is one big trailer park


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

GEF, this one's for you.

Russell Crowe, minus head, in _Romper Stomper._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, now I have to "raise" that banana hammock.....



















Sometimes I really worry about you Fasc........ :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 9, 2008)

The antidote to all that fromunda-banana-hammock madness!

Devendra!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 10, 2008)

Pineapple Express-Seth Rogen in his undies

:eat2:


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 15, 2008)

Sam the Cooking Guy :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2008)

ANDREW BIRD ANDREW BIRD ANDREW BIRD.
















drip drip drip

ps this actually happened


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 15, 2008)

Anderson :smitten:










...and Jeff Corwin!






Anyone watch the first season of The Mole with Anderson hosting? Lame show, but I was so into him! :eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 15, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Anderson :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved The Mole when Anderson Cooper hosted it. Heck, I love Anderson Cooper. And I loved him even more when I saw him on tv last week in a clip when he was hosting Regis & Kelly (I think) and he was going off on the ridiculousness of Lindsay Lohan's mom and that show Living Lohan. He's good looking and smart. :wubu: I also heard he's gay. The best ones always are! Either that or married.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

Usain Bolt.

Handsome. And best of all, _fast_.


----------



## SupaSexi (Aug 16, 2008)

Im not sure if they were mentioned at all, but I thought I would add a couple of my favs. 


Mekhi Phifer can give me CPR any day lol







Tyrese Gibson, abs that will make u slap ur mama!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG! Supa, you know how to pick 'em!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I loved The Mole when Anderson Cooper hosted it. Heck, I love Anderson Cooper. And I loved him even more when I saw him on tv last week in a clip when he was hosting Regis & Kelly (I think) and he was going off on the ridiculousness of Lindsay Lohan's mom and that show Living Lohan. He's good looking and smart. :wubu: I also heard he's gay. The best ones always are! Either that or married.



He's so smart. I love smart guys :wubu:

Yea, I heard he's gay too. Oh well. I can still fantasize about his beautiful eyes and hair... and his hot bod... and strong arms... :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2008)

Baldwin Brothers........


Daniel 











William


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

Enrique Iglesias, so much hotter than his father. Also I'm posting in hopes of getting to a new page so I don't have to see those banana hammock pics anymore :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

Wha???????? The Baldwin Brothers didn't at least go towards knocking that imagery from your mind?


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2008)

One of the newest and fastest Hot Boys. 

View attachment Olympics+Day+9+Swimming+in7Jq7436cSl.jpg


View attachment std_487ba661e65cbphelps_goggle.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> One of the newest and fastest Hot Boys.



You have given out too much rep in the past 24 hours...Olympic rep shouldn't count!!!!!!


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

the hottest gay on the planet. 

the end. 

View attachment RufusWainwright44.jpg


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> One of the newest and fastest Hot Boys.


naaahh..he's a butterface. 

anyone mentioned Milo btw??? .........:wubu: 

View attachment milo_ventimiglia_08.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love this guy. His name is Jay Baruchel. He's just so dorky cute, it kills me. :wubu:






He was in Knocked Up and Tropic Thunder.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 22, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Anderson :smitten:
> 
> Anyone watch the first season of The Mole with Anderson hosting? Lame show, but I was so into him! :eat2:



I COMPLETELY agree with this one! I used to have Anderson as an avatar for a different site...he's beautiful!

And of COURSE..my Wentworth, my James, and my yes...Elijah (loved him since i was weee little)...looking at these I have come to a realization that I love dark haired men with light eyes...never even noticed...weird!:smitten::kiss2::smitten: 

View attachment wentworth_miller_people.jpg


View attachment James_McAvoy-.jpg


View attachment elijah-wood-picture-1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2008)

More big boys, please.


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> More big boys, please.



he's voice is incredible and he's just adorable on stage. And his eyes? aww.....:blush:

Antony from Antony and the Johnson's.:kiss2: 

View attachment 1400_large.jpg


View attachment 854836064_4a7c6c7999.jpg


View attachment antnew.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

More BHM material. 

Black Francis from Pixies! 

View attachment frankblack280_436666a.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay! I'm greedy for the Big Sexy's. :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Aug 22, 2008)

Totally freaking hot....especially in 300.

*drool* 

View attachment gerard.jpg


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> he's voice is incredible and he's just adorable on stage. And his eyes? aww.....:blush:
> 
> Antony from Antony and the Johnson's.:kiss2:



Is it me or does this guy look like Rosie O'Donnell!?


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 22, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Totally freaking hot....especially in 300.
> 
> *drool*



ive been paying Mr Butler a lot of attention in the past few months...

:smitten:


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> Is it me or does this guy look like Rosie O'Donnell!?



shut up, you're ruining it.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> shut up, you're ruining it.



Sorry SusieQ! ~hangs head in shame~


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> Sorry SusieQ! ~hangs head in shame~



nahhh... s'ok! 


but i hate rosie you see...


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> nahhh... s'ok!
> 
> 
> but i hate rosie you see...



Not gonna lie...I used to LOVE Rosie...I thought she was fun and crazy and funny (sometimes) and then I grew up! Yes, koosh balls are great...when you're 10...they're great at 26 too but I need more than that for entertainment!! 

Now I think she is just in her own crazy world...but that is for a different thread!


----------



## tattooU (Aug 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> More BHM material.
> 
> Black Francis from Pixies!



:wubu: i totally heart Frank Black!!


----------



## olwen (Aug 23, 2008)

susieQ said:


> More BHM material.
> 
> Black Francis from Pixies!




Yeah, he is hot. He was always my favorite Pixie.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> Is it me or does this guy look like Rosie O'Donnell!?



no, he looks like mary elizabeth winstead.







sry susie :X


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

*starts to cry*


(ok, not really. she's actually very pretty. soooo that's a good thing i guess...even if he's a dude. )


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 23, 2008)

i must say some hot men on here some i would move to america for!!!!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

glasses guy gives me a b0ner


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 24, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG!

I LOVE Antony Johnson!

Susie, swoon.

Thanks for bringing him in!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Yay for a new page. My eyes are safe!



Surlysomething said:


> More big boys, please.



I'm trying to shake one out of my noggin' but just can't think of anyone even mildly famous. My last one was an ex-drummer of a band! Show us a big boy from Canada we might not know.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 24, 2008)

Aaron Lewis, anyone?










Wow, that is one ginormous picture...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Aaron Lewis, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please..I absolutely ADORE Staind...That man could sing to me all freaking day!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2008)

Aaron lives very close to me.

I still dont like Staind.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Im in love (again)

Jim Sturgess










He's beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 24, 2008)

And he's a fantastic singer, too.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.

Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside

Lip-synching to Shout by Tears for Fears

No More I Love You's by Annie Lennox

Theme to Growing Pains


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 24, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.
> 
> Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside
> 
> ...



Oh man you are SO right..they are ADORABLE...and I love the videos...hahaha weird!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.
> 
> Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside
> 
> ...



LMAO...the no more i love you's one is great! lol


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this one of them.....funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtdOULe9fM0


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

My love for long-haired guys begins at this guy:

View attachment robinblupin16.jpg


Robin Zander


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.
> 
> Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside
> 
> ...



I want the one in the blonde wig (top pic)...in the blonde wig! Heh heh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My love for long-haired guys begins at this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Zander



That's the Cheap Trick guy, right? Yeah.........I'd do him........... 



My long haired guy pin up love started with Sean Cassidy and moved onto Andy Gibb.........but this guy....he was my real poster love :batting:

I found some images from the 80s





Yeah he does look like a total doof in this picture now but hey........he's still John Stamos :batting: 













Gawd, look how he has grown........ :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2008)

but he's well worth an encore  


Mark McGrath


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.
> 
> Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside
> 
> ...




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

It's like they went on too long ( I did not finish the first three, and I have to go back for the last )..but...dear god......the facial expressions....especially the Lennox song. Priceless looks from ' Annie ', as the other guy starts to laugh..LOL


Great find...and...yes..they did make me want to roll around with them on the floor...playing like little monkeys....great find, TFG.

HA...still thinking about what I saw......


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

GEF, I'd like Stamos more if he were less pretty. I do like "pretty" on some men--Robin Zander can be quite pretty... (yes, Cheap Trick, as you said), Johnny Depp, too. But John Stamos' feathered hair is way too perfect. I like a little "messy" thrown in.

Chris Cornell


----------



## intraultra (Aug 27, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> These two cute boys from youtube. I don't know who they are or anything about them, but I am IN LOVE.
> 
> Lip-synching to Baby it's Cold Outside
> 
> ...



they _are_ completely adorable. i love boys who aren't afraid to make total fools of themselves like that


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good in long, _or_ in short hair.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG.....Thanks for posting. Damn...:wubu::smitten::smitten:






Fascinita said:


> Looks good in long, _or_ in short hair.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 28, 2008)

i feel like i might be alone in this.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i feel like i might be alone in this.



No. He's a hottie.

I'm not crazy about his too-closely-set nipples, but whatever. 

Instead of looking at his chest, I can look at his manly face. All day and night.

Who is he?


----------



## intraultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> No. He's a hottie.
> 
> I'm not crazy about his too-closely-set nipples, but whatever.
> 
> ...



Haha, well he's a pretty small guy, so that might explain it. Guillermo Diaz. Also, gay, but that doesn't stop me from fantasizing... :wubu:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i feel like i might be alone in this.



Why? You're not the only girl who likes Latinos 

That's Guillermo Diaz from Weeds (character also named Guillermo), for those who don't know who he is. Also he is funny as hell. You can't tell from his character on Weeds, but he was a member of a comedy troupe and has been on the Chappelle show.

Can someone tell me who the guy is before Guillermo?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Can someone tell me who the guy is before Guillermo?



C_O_G, that's Juanes. He's a Colombian musician.

Weeeee. Latinos. :happy:


----------



## intraultra (Aug 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Why? You're not the only girl who likes Latinos
> 
> That's Guillermo Diaz from Weeds (character also named Guillermo), for those who don't know who he is. Also he is funny as hell. You can't tell from his character on Weeds, but he was a member of a comedy troupe and has been on the Chappelle show.



Well I'm glad I'm not alone here!

And yep, he was in Half Baked with Dave Chappelle as well, haha. Certainly vastly different characters and wonderful either way.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Haha, well he's a pretty small guy, so that might explain it. Guillermo Diaz. Also, gay, but that doesn't stop me from fantasizing... :wubu:


 

Way gay, but seriously cute.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Way gay...



The wayer, the gayer, the cuter, _ma belle_! Well, in Guilleromo's case, evidently.

I know some cute straights, though.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> C_O_G, that's Juanes. He's a Colombian musician.
> 
> Weeeee. Latinos. :happy:



LOL. That's funny, I totally know his music. I guess I've just never taken a good look at him


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 28, 2008)

Alejandro Fernandez. I think it's the charro garb that really does it for me. Holy moly, I have to get out of this thread before I overheat :blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Alejandro Fernandez. I think it's the charro garb that really does it for me. Holy moly, I have to get out of this thread before I overheat :blush:



Yes!

Swoon.

(He's happy to see you. No, that's not a gun in his pocket.)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yes!
> 
> Swoon.
> 
> (He's happy to see you. No, that's not a gun in his pocket.)



Oh, you so need rep for that, but I'm fresh out dammit!


----------



## LordSheogorath (Aug 28, 2008)

OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed. You are cute. 



LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 28, 2008)

LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:



Definitely acceptable being that you beat out some of the guys that were posted here


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:



*drool* me wants

lol


----------



## volatile (Aug 28, 2008)

Shia LaBeouf :wubu: 

View attachment 04.jpg


View attachment 50.jpg


View attachment 2573225471_f4b1be74c0.jpg


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 28, 2008)

volatile said:


> Shia LaBeouf :wubu:



awww good call...I used to think he was adorable on the Even Stevens...yep, I totally watched that! And then he grew up to be a dorky hottie...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> awww good call...I used to think he was adorable on the Even Stevens...yep, I totally watched that! And then he grew up to be a dorky hottie...



LMAO..im guilty..i used to watch Even Stevens too...and when i saw him in transformers i was like....oooooh my.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

volatile said:


> Shia LaBeouf :wubu:



I second the dorky cuteness. Totally hot now. He's a bit of a mess right now, but a hot mess.


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 28, 2008)

Michael Cera. Seriously, it was his Arrested Development role that got me. He's legal though, I swear. 





Colin Meloy, Decemberists singer/songwriter. 






I'm not very attracted to "hot" guys. I appreciate them, but I think cute guys are far more charming. I'm not sure what makes someone hot but not cute, or vice versa, but there's definitely something.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW!! Love, love, love the tattoo!

How YOU doin'? 



LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Looks good in long, _or_ in short hair.



All I have left to say is.............You win. :bow:


Now please send him to punish me for my insolence  :smitten:



LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:



I want to pour a line of chocolate syrup over your tattoo.....and clean it with my tongue


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to pour a line of chocolate syrup over your tattoo.....and clean it with my tongue



GEF... What does the tattoo say? Can you make that out?

All I can keep my eyes on is a sweet little flourish of hair, just above the shorts.

Do you see that, too? :blush:


----------



## Buttons (Aug 29, 2008)

LordSheogorath said:


> OK since we're on the topic of 'hot boys' and Paulie Shore is in here I see it fit to add myself. Mind you I am more of a runner. :bow:



Oh, my....those arms.....:eat2:

& just to add my $.02









and


----------



## Buffie (Aug 29, 2008)

Shia Le Bouf Beuf Buff... uhh, that one guy from the robot truck movie...

He's not so bad. Reminds me of a young, American version of Dave Gahan, who still makes me feel all funny in the tummy after all these years. 

View attachment y1pbOuR1uQEB3VV3bt70h7wyqqkEWdmK2vF.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> GEF... What does the tattoo say? Can you make that out?
> 
> All I can keep my eyes on is a sweet little flourish of hair, just above the shorts.
> 
> Do you see that, too? :blush:



no clue really what the tattoo says....it's probably too much to hope it says something like "I love fat girls"


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's an answer for ya GEF 



LordSheogorath said:


> It's my first one, but definitely not the last, plan on having my entire stomach and chest tattooed.





LordSheogorath said:


> :happy: Yeah. Dionysus was a real gangster.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was watching TV earlier today and one of those CD infomercials came on. You know- 1970s grunge yodeling or Snoop Dogg Does Country. This one was for 90s rock love songs. I was reminded of the huge crush I used to have on Art Alexakis, the lead singer from Everclear. He's all dorky, punk, and edgy at the same time.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Here's an answer for ya GEF



That is a name of Dionysos. It means bearer of untested hallucinogens.*

This young man likes to party.

More's the better!



*Not actual truth. It means "bearer of unmixed (undiluted) wine." Yeah, I'm geeking.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That is a name of Dionysos. It means bearer of untested hallucinogens.*
> 
> This young man likes to party.
> 
> ...



I'll party with him....*snicker*


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I'll party with him....*snicker*



As will I. *giggles* 

He's over 21, right?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> As will I. *giggles*
> 
> He's over 21, right?



Actually..i think he might be 19 maybe?? But hey..he's legal..and what you do in the confines of your own home....nobody's bidness lol


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Actually..i think he might be 19 maybe?? But hey..he's legal..and what you do in the confines of your own home....nobody's bidness lol



Can he bear the wine if he's not of drinking age? He can still bear the wine, right?

Maybe I can just watch?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Can he bear the wine if he's not of drinking age? He can still bear the wine, right?
> 
> Maybe I can just watch?



Hopefully bear the wine and maybe feed me grapes too? lol

and of course you could...well..i say so lol


----------



## Buffie (Aug 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was watching TV earlier today and one of those CD infomercials came on. You know- 1970s grunge yodeling or Snoop Dogg Does Country. This one was for 90s rock love songs. I was reminded of the huge crush I used to have on Art Alexakis, the lead singer from Everclear. He's all dorky, punk, and edgy at the same time.



Sssssswoon. I do believe Mr. Alexakis has made an appearance in this thread before, but I further believe this photo to be even more hawt than the first.

Meee-OW. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Can he bear the wine if he's not of drinking age? He can still bear the wine, right?
> 
> Maybe I can just watch?





Rowan said:


> Actually..i think he might be 19 maybe?? But hey..he's legal..and what you do in the confines of your own home....nobody's bidness lol



Lol, I'm funny about not being able to have a drink with them either. The cougar has to set her limits.....I only corrupt them in legal ways 


Anyhoo, I just wanted to lick chocolate off of him.......just a short bit of his time :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

This needs to be done:






Hotter everyday.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 31, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> This needs to be done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He really is a very good looking man. I love his smile! :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeffrey Wright: The best actor of his generation.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 1, 2008)

how could i forget to mention...


----------



## furious styles (Sep 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jeffrey Wright: The best actor of his generation.[/IMG]



I loved him in _Broken Flowers_, a personal fave of mine.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I loved him in _Broken Flowers_, a personal fave of mine.



He's magnetic in everything he does, even in the throwaway roles as in _The Invasion_ (I think that's what it's called... Nicole Kidman movie.)

I first noticed him in HBO's _Angels in America_... he played like seventeen different roles in that. I love him.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was watching TV earlier today and one of those CD infomercials came on. You know- 1970s grunge yodeling or Snoop Dogg Does Country. This one was for 90s rock love songs. I was reminded of the huge crush I used to have on Art Alexakis, the lead singer from Everclear. He's all dorky, punk, and edgy at the same time.



oh my god! when i was like 13 or so i was so in love with art alexakis. HIS NOSE!!! so adorable. 

swooooon. :wubu:


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 2, 2008)

No idea who he is but hes kinda cute :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 15, 2008)

Anonymous hot guys.

Who needs to know their names?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

Fascie wins again.......*drools*


Oh and it's great to see that they like apples..... :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## Donna (Sep 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fascie wins again.......*drools*
> 
> 
> Oh and it's great to see that they like apples..... :batting: :kiss2:



Yeah, but look at the way they are sharing the apple...methinks they both like bananas more than apples. 

And since I popped into this thread, might as well leave a little "celebrity" eye candy for the FFA's... Jason Hawes, from Ghost Hunters. He could haunt me anytime!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

*The above made me think of someone that could tie me up and have his way.. ...wherever / whenever.........:smitten:
* 

View attachment chiklis.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *The above made me think of someone that could tie me up and have his way.. ...wherever / whenever.........:smitten:
> *



Oh I do concur...he was sexy in Fantastic Four...even as a pile of rocks lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Oh I do concur...he was sexy in Fantastic Four...even as a pile of rocks lol



*that one is 1000% male........meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww* :smitten:


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2008)

speaking of ghost hunters i always and will always sleep with the light on after that show, only if i had Steve to cuddle meh.





and SMA- i always loved Art from Everclear. i remember when sparkle and fade came out.
:smitten:

which reminds me about eve 6's drummer... i cant remember his name, but he was blond, and he is the one in the middle.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and SMA- i always loved Art from Everclear. i remember when sparkle and fade came out.
> :smitten:



You mean we're both attracted to the same type of guy??  Who would have ever thought that could happen?!? lol  Sorry- had to make the joke.



But here are my 2 newest favorite men, both from HBO's True Blood.

Stephen Moyer





and Ryan Kwanten


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You mean we're both attracted to the same type of guy??  Who would have ever thought that could happen?!? lol  Sorry- had to make the joke.



AHAHA it made me laugh actually... I havent seen True Blood but I might now, because well- we have awesome taste.

and I wanted to put this guy out there...
Michael Chiarello, an amazing Napa Valley Chef.
he does have a show on foodnetwork of course...
but he makes brochette look easy and ... i am not sure what else it is. He is so clean and seems like he would smell like chocolate and cream all the time. Plus he is one cook I enjoy watching.


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 18, 2008)

Gotta love a man with dimples and sexy abs, of course lol.

Eddie Cibrian


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 18, 2008)

I loooove Jack Black, please someone post a piccie for me!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 18, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> I loooove Jack Black, please someone post a piccie for me!



Here ya go. I love him too.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank yoo!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Here ya go. I love him too.



Oh jeez, he looks so good in this picture- great job COG!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh ladies... these are some weak-in-the-knees photos on this page. Kick ass!

Fresh meat, so to speak, as well. :eat2:

In keeping with the current vibe...

Please feast your eyes on some Hamm. John Hamm, from AMC's Mad Men, my new favorite TV show.

His voice, too. ~sssswoooon~ 

View attachment 340x.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 20, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Oh ladies... these are some weak-in-the-knees photos on this page. Kick ass!
> 
> Fresh meat, so to speak, as well. :eat2:
> 
> ...



There is something about his voice that is swoonworthy, isn't there? It sounds all smooth and melty :happy:


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know if many people have heard of this one, but, mui calliente doesn't even begin to describe him. His name is Eduardo Verástegui.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 20, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> I don't know if many people have heard of this one, but, mui calliente doesn't even begin to describe him. His name is Eduardo Verástegui.



Love that one! I saw him in Chasing Papi. He hasn't done anything lately though, has he?


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 20, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Love that one! I saw him in Chasing Papi. He hasn't done anything lately though, has he?



In 06' he was in this movie called "Bella", you should definitely check
that one out.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> I don't know if many people have heard of this one, but, mui calliente doesn't even begin to describe him. His name is Eduardo Verástegui.


*
that boy is fkn sex personified x 100 yowzer*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

*STEPHEN MOYER.........this is for you SMA!!!!* 

View attachment stephen moyer.jpg


View attachment moyer3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

I really thought soldier boy was hot in 28 weeks later......


----------



## Red (Sep 21, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> I don't know if many people have heard of this one, but, mui calliente doesn't even begin to describe him. His name is Eduardo Verástegui.





Fuck me, this man is beautiful. :happy:


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

:wubu: My favourite boy hotty...Bert McCracken from The Used :wubu:


----------



## gildalive (Oct 1, 2008)

How about my boy Romany?





Pretty when he's happy, pretty when he's sad.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2008)

gildalive said:


> How about my boy Romany?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love Romany! He's funny too. I enjoyed him in _Baby Mama_.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2008)

Zachary Levi aka Chuck Bartowski on NBC's _Chuck_.






They showed him shirtless in last nights episode and I practically fainted!


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW! What a hottie! LOVE that smile!

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



cute_obese_girl said:


> Zachary Levi aka Chuck Bartowski on NBC's _Chuck_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 3, 2008)

Once upon a time...






Angelina Jolie sprang from this man's jeans.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Once upon a time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which explains so much! The jeans, the were a poly/cotton blend, right?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 3, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Which explains so much! The jeans, the were a poly/cotton blend, right?



Yes. You're right. The jeans, the were a poly/cotton blend.


----------



## lalatx (Oct 3, 2008)

Nixon from the band Framing Handley... I am currently hatching a plan to kidnap him. 

View attachment l_561f4aa0b90786f97a7874ced6db82a4.jpg


View attachment l_12adee99cda5fef4cb7cd6c2f1125620.jpg


View attachment l_a9804256702b07dae3b0d814542fe9c5.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 3, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Nixon from the band Framing Handley... I am currently hatching a plan to kidnap him.



My goodness... He's cute. But he's no older than Lindbergh's baby! _Kid_nap indeed!

Still, very cute. :bow:


----------



## goodthings (Oct 3, 2008)

Robbie Williams is sooooo yummy.

Jay Brannan is just beautiful imo.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

*He was on QUEER AS FOLK..and now he is on DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES as Susan's lover....he knows how to throw down men + women...alike...* 

View attachment gale harold.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

William Levy... yummmy. I get to see him M-F at 7pm!! 

View attachment pic11.jpg


View attachment pic04.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 7, 2008)

That is all...



HDANGEL15 said:


> *He was on QUEER AS FOLK..and now he is on DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES as Susan's lover....he knows how to throw down men + women...alike...*


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

I must be the only woman who doesn't find the pretty boy/shirtless beefcake thing hot at all. Something about preening male vanity really turns me off. And if he looks like his whole life is spent doing curls in front of a full-length mirror, even worse. Am I totally alone? Yes, I probably am!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 7, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I must be the only woman who doesn't find the pretty boy/shirtless beefcake thing hot at all. Something about preening male vanity really turns me off. And if he looks like his whole life is spent doing curls in front of a full-length mirror, even worse. Am I totally alone? Yes, I probably am!



I wasn't exactly shirtless, but I was totally admiring myself in the elevator at work today since you can see your reflection in it and I guess my reaction time is pretty slow because the doors open while I was still in batting my eyelashes at myself mode. 

I'm pretty positive that my expression changed to this after I was caught in such a way.







so, my apologies to the janitor who just so happened to see this display.

PS, I don't really think I'm hot, just more a product of being a full on goofball


----------



## bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> :wubu: My favourite boy hotty...Bert McCracken from The Used :wubu:



OH.HELL.YEAH!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I wasn't exactly shirtless, but I was totally admiring myself in the elevator at work today since you can see your reflection in it and I guess my reaction time is pretty slow because the doors open while I was still in batting my eyelashes at myself mode.
> 
> I'm pretty positive that my expression changed to this after I was caught in such a way.
> 
> ...



Eh -- now, see? That's _my_ kinda man!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I must be the only woman who doesn't find the pretty boy/shirtless beefcake thing hot at all. Something about preening male vanity really turns me off. And if he looks like his whole life is spent doing curls in front of a full-length mirror, even worse. Am I totally alone? Yes, I probably am!




NOPE!! Pretty boys kinda disturb me really :shocked: and do nothing for me really. 

Me likes this ..... :smitten:


----------



## bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't like perfectly groomed or chiselled men. That's my idea of hell. 

I like boys who look like they need a good wash, with messy hair and scruffy clothes lol.

Make up is optional, but if they choose to wear it, it should be smudged....eyeliner preferably.


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you ladies & gentleman for this thread...Yum! 
Here are few I wanted to ad. I hope I do this right.

_Jason Mamoa _- currently on Stargate atlantis

View attachment jason_momoa_04.jpg


View attachment jason_momoa_06.jpg


View attachment images1.jpg


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Christian Kane - most know him from Angel

View attachment kane.jpg


View attachment christian_kane_98.jpg


View attachment left_top_header.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish I could've of rep you two times for posting these two FINEEEEE men. Thanks!



grandecafe1 said:


> Thank you ladies & gentleman for this thread...Yum!
> Here are few I wanted to ad. I hope I do this right.
> 
> _Jason Mamoa _- currently on Stargate atlantis
> ...





grandecafe1 said:


> Christian Kane - most know him from Angel
> 
> View attachment 51043
> 
> ...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *He was on QUEER AS FOLK..and now he is on DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES as Susan's lover....he knows how to throw down men + women...alike...*



SWEET JEEBUS!!! This may actually entice me to watch Desperate Housewives! Oh how I miss QAF.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I don't like perfectly groomed or chiselled men. That's my idea of hell.
> 
> I like boys who look like they need a good wash, with messy hair and scruffy clothes lol.
> 
> Make up is optional, but if they choose to wear it, it should be smudged....eyeliner preferably.



Yes! But I also have to add Sense of Humor to that list. A sweet goofball is the way to my heart too. I still can't get over this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wumzvY0b9yg
:wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

Donna said:


> Yeah, but look at the way they are sharing the apple...methinks they both like bananas more than apples.
> 
> And since I popped into this thread, might as well leave a little "celebrity" eye candy for the FFA's... Jason Hawes, from Ghost Hunters. He could haunt me anytime!





OMG JASON!!!!!! i love ghost hunters <3 but steve is my fav-o-rite


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a few more that I needed to add to the list.. I hope you likey
:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:

*Vin Deisel*
View attachment hollywoodhunkz-vin sexy.jpg


*Javier Bardem*
View attachment JavierBardem.jpg


*Toby Stephens*
View attachment toby-stephens.jpg


*Maxwell*
View attachment maxwell.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Yes! But I also have to add Sense of Humor to that list. A sweet goofball is the way to my heart too. I still can't get over this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wumzvY0b9yg
> :wubu:



Oh well of course!! A sense of humour is paramount! But I'm talking raw, sexual, animal attraction lmao!

And these boys fit the bill

*All of Bullet For My Valentine*
*View attachment 51067

Gerard Way*
View attachment 51068

*Bert McCracken*
View attachment 51069

*Jack White*
View attachment 51071


:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, look, Javier is disrobing......for meeeeeeeeeee.

:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2008)

My new favorite fairy........ 







Fook, where the heck is my chocolate syrup when I need it.....


----------



## mimosa (Oct 7, 2008)

YES! Jack White....I am drooling over here.:eat2::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



bexylicious said:


> Oh well of course!! A sense of humour is paramount! But I'm talking raw, sexual, animal attraction lmao!
> 
> And these boys fit the bill
> 
> ...


----------



## Buttons (Oct 7, 2008)

M. Shadow from Avenged Sevenfold....mmmmm....:wubu::smitten::eat2:


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

jay baruchel, but only when he wears glasses. otherwise, no thx.


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

Buttons said:


> M. Shadow from Avenged Sevenfold....mmmmm....:wubu::smitten::eat2:



ooh and Synyster Gates!! Yum!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm I prefer Frank Iero to Gerard, Corey Taylor (Slipknot) and Jared Leto yum hotties too


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Hmm I prefer Frank Iero to Gerard, Corey Taylor (Slipknot) and Jared Leto yum hotties too



Frank is a total hottie!! Not quite dirty looking enough, but we could fix that with a roll in the hay


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> jay baruchel, but only when he wears glasses. otherwise, no thx.


i must agree with this.






also better with glasses. there's seriously something wrong with me because i think this photo is insanely attractive.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 10, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i must agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha sage


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> hahahahaha sage



yes, it's kind of embarrassing, but i can't help it!


----------



## Kacki (Oct 10, 2008)

No... I think _this_ is embarrassing! I'll preface it with this story. 

A few years back in my AP Euro class, I turned a page in the "Art and Culture in the Northern European Renaissance" chapter to be totally dumbfounded by this exact picture. 


I think that I must've been his wife in my past life, because I think that Albrecht Dürer is very handsome! 





Yep. I'm a nerd. 

View attachment 280px-Durer_self_portarit_28.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Oct 11, 2008)

intraultra said:


> i must agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol nothing wrong with that i'd hit it.

okay so last night i went to see of montreal, love is all opened and i'd never heard/seen them before and i just about died when i saw the babeosaurus sax player.





















omg the things lanky bespectacled boys make me want to do.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

My eyes! The goggles do nothing!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 12, 2008)

View attachment common-5.jpg


View attachment robin-thicke.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a total man crush on Dominic West from The Wire. 






300 douche.






WTF.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I have a total man crush on Dominic West from The Wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 douche is the only time I actually found the guy sexy....you know, raping, pillaging....and all that other bad boy stuff


----------



## mossystate (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like Howard Stern and Valerie Bertinelli had a kid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't imagine Stern being any damn good at raping and pillaging........


----------



## mossystate (Oct 14, 2008)

He is nasty looking...that has to at least cause harm to crops....


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 16, 2008)

the hot Scot Tommy Flanagan.











I loved him in Braveheart (which Im going to watch right now!) And now he's on Sons of Anarchy... :smitten:

The scars actually look really good on him.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Oct 16, 2008)

My favorite hot boy is.....

MY HUBBY! :wubu: 

View attachment 103_2365 (2).JPG


----------



## butch (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone posted this hottie yet? He is a mesmerizing actor. I've been a fan of Peter Sarsgaard for years. 

View attachment peter.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Oct 17, 2008)

Too many pretty boys in here as of late. So, I manly it up with some Dicky Barrett.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my Tooz...I often forget how much I love Dicky.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 17, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Oh my Tooz...I often forget how much I love Dicky.



Yes, so do I. I ran across some images and...mmm. :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 17, 2008)

What is Dicky in?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> What is Dicky in?



The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

Adam Garcia... especially in Coyote Ugly when he does his bar dance. 

Soooo hot.
:wubu:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted Kevin Smith or not already. Saw him on Jay Leno the other night and was reminded of how much I'd love to snuggle with him :wubu:











With his wife here


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 23, 2008)

I just hit Tommy Flanagan picture jackpot. have to post!!!



























hes... wow. :smitten:

My girly parts are tingly. I need to shower... or whatever.

:wubu:


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2008)

teddy thomson
aaand rufus wainwright (this is probably the 100th pic of him I've posted in this thread...i need serious help) 

View attachment 28e7b3b0.jpg


View attachment itwasthisbig.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2008)

:wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 12, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


>



Now there's a reason to watch American Chopper


----------



## kayrae (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

I came across this picture of some secret service guys who are guarding Barack Obama, and, well...heh...

I was inspired, one might say... :smitten: 

View attachment slide_660_13182_large.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I came across this picture of some secret service guys who are guarding Barack Obama, and, well...heh...
> 
> I was inspired, one might say... :smitten:




* hangs upside down from a tree....naked *


Lala....goooooood eye! Even my lemur friend is impressed. Wrap both of them and send them to Seattle...I have secret services that need tending to.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * hangs upside down from a tree....naked *
> 
> 
> Lala....goooooood eye! Even my lemur friend is impressed. Wrap both of them and send them to Seattle...I have secret services that need tending to.



I commend you for your excellent taste in men as well as nocturnal primates (see my profile pic).

I know I can think of a couple things I'd like to dangle from naked when I look at that pic...


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

i must admit... they do look good.


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah...i'd say they're pretty 'upgraded' compared to the security dudes at my local mall.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Just came back to look at my Secret Service boys.

I think the guy in front has an open fly.



* calls Obama a doodyhead.....and........waits.....oh...my....Barack is coming with them...score!! *


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Just came back to look at my Secret Service boys.
> 
> I think the guy in front has an open fly.
> 
> ...



Mmmm...is it wrong for me to be jealous of those thigh holsters? I'd like to trade places with their equipment...

Yummy yummy secret service _special agents_ (yes, that's right -- I learned that they're "special agents" of the secret service) guarding our President Elect with their rugged, muscular, hawt lives...*swoon*...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Mmmm...is it wrong for me to be jealous of those thigh holsters? I'd like to trade places with their equipment...
> 
> Yummy yummy secret service _special agents_ (yes, that's right -- I learned that they're "special agents" of the secret service) guarding our President Elect with their rugged, muscular, hawt lives...*swoon*...



It's not wrong, my child. The holsters and belt frame ...things....nicely. I imagined myself in a cheesy, James Bond movie pose...me on the floor...in a halter dress...right hand snaking its way up a thigh.

And Mossy don't dew that sort of thing for just any man.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> It's not wrong, my child. The holsters and belt frame ...things....nicely. I imagined myself in a cheesy, James Bond movie pose...me on the floor...in a halter dress...right hand snaking its way up a thigh.
> 
> And Mossy don't dew that sort of thing for just any man.



I think that stripping one of them down in the heat of passion must be an intensely erotic experience -- off goes the holster (maybe the gun misfires as it hits the floor and blows out a window), then the walkie talkie, then the bullet-proof vest, then everything else...

And then they've got you in one of their patented special agent holds from which you can't break free, though you wrestle, and you strain, and you sweat, and you moan...


*thunk*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I came across this picture of some secret service guys who are guarding Barack Obama, and, well...heh...
> 
> I was inspired, one might say... :smitten:



Although your secret service hotties are very nice, I can't think of secret service guys without remembering the movie *Guarding Tess.* 

Especially when Nicholas Cage talks into his cuff-link mic in the grocery store and says . . . "Doug, this is Bobby in canned goods, are you anywhere near the manager? I need a price check on Lesieur baby peas, repeat, Lesieur baby peas."


----------



## Diego (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 20, 2008)

kayrae said:


>




the tattoos..... :smitten:


----------



## Diego (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

Rick Moranis was/is DEFFINATLY Hot.

So is this guy, From the "Criminal Minds" Cast






This Man, Chef Gordon Ramsey *Shudder* 






And ESPECIALLY.. *Squeel* .. David Caruso


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 20, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Now there's a reason to watch American Chopper



Couldn't agree more! ;D


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2008)

fatish said:


> do i win!!? lol



I think that it's good that you covered both heads......and shaved both


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone... let's remember to keep the pics PG-13!

Thanks! 

/mod


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 20, 2008)

hugh jackman ~~~swoon~~~:smitten:

View attachment jackman-1.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Nov 24, 2008)

kayrae said:


>



ughhhh this guy is hot! ^^^^^





guy from night of the living dead lolol.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 1, 2008)

I needed a boys in eyeliner fix and found this Brandon Flowers gem.

Had to share. 

View attachment killersblog.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Dec 1, 2008)

cutecutecute.


----------



## Diego (Dec 1, 2008)

Mr Left :smitten:

If I could just get him putting on a tiny bit of weight then he's perfecto


----------



## Buffie (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohkay, I am fully confused on this one. I ~heart~ boys in eyeliner, but when it comes to Bill Kaulitz, I go between thinking he wears too much eyeliner and then I think he would make a gorgeous woman. Omg, so so so confused. 

Do I want to make out with him or borrow his flat iron!!?? Halp. 

View attachment bill.jpg


----------



## Diego (Dec 2, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Ohkay, I am fully confused on this one. I ~heart~ boys in eyeliner, but when it comes to Bill Kaulitz, I go between thinking he wears too much eyeliner and then I think he would make a gorgeous woman. Omg, so so so confused.
> 
> Do I want to make out with him or borrow his flat iron!!?? Halp.



You must just be a lesbian! :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Ohkay, I am fully confused on this one. I ~heart~ boys in eyeliner, but when it comes to Bill Kaulitz, I go between thinking he wears too much eyeliner and then I think he would make a gorgeous woman. Omg, so so so confused.
> 
> Do I want to make out with him or borrow his flat iron!!?? Halp.



I want his flat iron and his eyeliner. lol


----------



## Buffie (Dec 2, 2008)

Diego said:


> You must just be a lesbian! :doh:



LOL Maybe that's why I'm confused. I never knew I had a lesbian side to my personality. 

Geez. That came outta nowhere. 



SMA413 said:


> I want his flat iron and his eyeliner. lol



OMG, I know right! What gives? How does he make his hair so... big? 

Know what else has me tripping balls? He is apparently not gay. Get right out of here. But srsly, Google it. 

Gawd, I'm so confused! 

:blink: 

View attachment tokio3_afp_gr.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Know what else has me tripping balls? He is apparently not gay. Get right out of here. But srsly, Google it.
> 
> Gawd, I'm so confused!
> 
> :blink:



What?! 

Then maybe someone should inform him that he is definitely not giving off the "Hey! I'm straight!" vibe...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> What?!
> 
> Then maybe someone should inform him that he is definitely not giving off the "Hey! I'm straight!" vibe...



Ya think? LOL 

For the reals, he's almost too precious to be gay, straight or otherwise. He's like a Barbie doll with black nail polish. Fun to look at but sex should never enter the equation...

I think he actually induced a fever. I'm bewildered to the point of being dizzy.

It's like Mystery the Pick Up Artist douche and Kat Von D had a German pop punk singer baby and it was Bill Kaulitz and apparently I'm a little bit gay for him even though he's a man. 

View attachment mystery1.jpg


View attachment katvond.jpg


----------



## Suze (Dec 3, 2008)

Buffie said:


> LOL Maybe that's why I'm confused. I never knew I had a lesbian side to my personality.
> 
> Geez. That came outta nowhere.
> 
> ...



he looks like a hedgehog ... i'm confused too:blink:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess using the term "Boy" for this thread really applies.


I think I want to see more Hot MENS!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2008)

Bill Kaulitz is 19, so he's a man to someone.  Young but legal. 

For the record, I'm an equal opportunity ogler. At the young end, we have Ryan Gosling. Nick Carter. Tyson Ritter...

But at the distinguished gentleman end we have Simon Le Bon, Tim Gunn. 
Here's a manly man example of Benicio Del Toro. Meeee-oooowwww. 

View attachment thumb.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, I can get with the Benicio love..........:wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Dec 8, 2008)

i just have to say dave1 from chromeo again because i found these photos today :wubu:
View attachment honestmistake23.jpg


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 10, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr....*drools*

and

Chris Pohl from Blutengel.


I think it's an "eyes and lips" thing...


----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2008)

a little bit of dan levy. 

View attachment MONKEY_DanLevy01inside.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Dec 15, 2008)

ladies, i just watched twilight.










i forgot how hot i was for cedric diggory...





omg. are you serious 

View attachment 01_robert_pattinson-1.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Dec 15, 2008)

uhhhh omg omg, he is going to play salvador dali in a film called little ashes: http://www.imdb.com/media/rm524194816/tt1104083 sweeeet nibblets!


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 15, 2008)

I am SOOOO with you on that one, Troubadors! I am having serious Pattinson lust these days. I am taking major flack for it from my friends, but I can't give up the pretty! 

View attachment dw9eg4.jpg


View attachment Simon_hayter_001.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Dec 15, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> I am SOOOO with you on that one, Troubadors! I am having serious Pattinson lust these days. I am taking major flack for it from my friends, but I can't give up the pretty!



he is gorg ;_;


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Robert Pattinson!:smitten::wubu:

***faints***

:blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i just have to say dave1 from chromeo again because i found these photos today :wubu:
> View attachment 54902



*I saw them play at Bonnaroo this year....they rocked the party and even though it was like 4am this geezer was right there with them...saying EF YOU KAYNE WEST....who was supposed to come on at 2:30am and didn't show til 4:45am...on his DAYGLOW tour.....played like 34 minutes and walked off the stage...he pissed off alot of damn jamband=ers*


----------



## gildalive (Dec 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ladies, i just watched twilight.
> 
> i forgot how hot i was for cedric diggory...



Oh, hell yah! We must always "remember Cedric Diggory!"


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2008)

Could this man be any more gorgeous? For real.



















Nothing emo or femmy about him at all. :eat2:


----------



## kayrae (Dec 19, 2008)

yes!!! :batting::batting::batting::batting::batting:


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Could this man be any more gorgeous? For real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude. So with you there. Hottest. Man. Alive.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 19, 2008)

Surlysomething---I completely agree. Gerard Butler :wubu::wubu: SO effin' hot :eat2:


----------



## ladle (Dec 19, 2008)

How the hell did I stumble across this thread....
hmmm
off to destroy all my mirrors in the house now!


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 19, 2008)

ladle said:


> How the hell did I stumble across this thread....
> hmmm
> off to destroy all my mirrors in the house now!



Ladle, I saw your pic in the fashion forum. You're every bit as hot as Gerard! (albeit, you have more of the "boy next-door" kind of adorableness going on.)


----------



## ladle (Dec 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ladle, I saw your pic in the fashion forum. You're every bit as hot as Gerard! (albeit, you have more of the "boy next-door" kind of adorableness going on.)



Haha....woohoo!...This 'boy' next door?....does he have more of a beer gut..and greying hair....?
Many thanks!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 20, 2008)

*mops drool off floor* 

View attachment AP070601027280.jpg


View attachment brandon_boyd_01.jpg


View attachment CCBanana-Mewes.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 27, 2008)

The Spirit





The dude that plays him is pretty hot... but the outfit makes teh sexy.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy FUCKING hell, he is hot! And he wears a KILT! You know he's a true Scotsman 

Ok, have to go change my panties now.

That is all



Surlysomething said:


> Could this man be any more gorgeous? For real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope you ladies ended up with a morsel from this thread under your tree. =) Meow.

Alas, I don't do trees (I have cats), but I do have a Mr. Buffie so that's pretty awesome. However, I wouldn't mind having a pool boy (actually, I'd just settle for a pool) who looked like this:

Ryan Tedder of OneRepublic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpqXbndFvQ 

View attachment ryan_tedder_1818915.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Dec 28, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> The Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes!

.......


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 28, 2008)

ok so Gabriel Macht deserves time on this thread, without his Spirit get-up on. Hes pretty nice to look at.


----------



## maxmm (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this fat admirer worthy of the thread? 

View attachment mepic.JPG


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

SHUT UP  

View attachment cr014.jpg


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> SHUT UP



you're out of the cool kids club for all the right reasons, honey.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Holy FUCKING hell, he is hot! And he wears a KILT! You know he's a true Scotsman
> 
> Ok, have to go change my panties now.
> 
> That is all



You and me both....every time i see that guy i get bothered lol


----------



## Donna (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> SHUT UP



Who is that? Some of the prettiest eyes I have seen in a while.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

Today's Contribution.....
so hotttt...cant beat the muscles 

View attachment HR.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 2, 2009)

This whole page is making me feel all warm and funny inside :blush: Excellent choices, ladies


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> you're out of the cool kids club for all the right reasons, honey.


was i ever in? ;O


Donna said:


> Who is that? Some of the prettiest eyes I have seen in a while.


one of the jonas brothers. they're just like the backstreet boys...but in hipster disguise!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

maxmm said:


> Is this fat admirer worthy of the thread?




depends..have you been claimed already? 



lol


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2009)

The new Doctor "Who" Matt Smith

I am in <3!!

View attachment 41a_06_matt_243x334.jpg

View attachment dr.JPG

View attachment dr1.JPG


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 4, 2009)

Girl...you and I obviously have the same taste in men! Big arms and tattoos! YUMMMMMMMM!!!

:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:



Rowan said:


> Today's Contribution.....
> so hotttt...cant beat the muscles


----------



## Buffie (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG you guys, have I told you lately how much I adore this thread?

Thank you thank you thank you for all these delicious contributions!

MMMMMEEEEEEEOOOOOWWWWW!!!!


For your enjoyment - Andrew WK with Cheetos! Double whammy! 

View attachment 04_andrewwk_lg.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2009)

*is so damn sexy..he is on 30 ROCK tonite.......* 

View attachment Peter-Dinklage.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Oirish (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a dork. Hope this meets the criteria ladies  

View attachment l_9df46e12d22f5a2b175f11db11bca48f.jpg


View attachment l_31b16790777deaa1d3442893e046263a.jpg


View attachment l_cd86097a962b5e703cbe77f533f3d749.jpg


----------



## viracocha (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, Joshua Bell is a very hot violinist! His playing is amazing.





I've always had a thing for Val, and he's still got it more than ever...





Klaha, mmmmmm...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 9, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Yeah, I'm a dork. Hope this meets the criteria ladies




Watch out boys, there's a new hottie at Dimensions.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 9, 2009)

so you're coming to the SF DIMS meet-up on February, right?



Oirish said:


> Yeah, I'm a dork. Hope this meets the criteria ladies


----------



## Oirish (Jan 9, 2009)

Time permitting, yeah! I love the Bay and look for any excuse to meet up. Lets keep rallying the troops and get a good crew out there! I have to check what my schedule is like around then still. I've got my last two classes at Uni left. Yeah! Finally out! Freeeeeeedooooooommmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I do have the United Wine Grape Symposium going on around then I think too. Its a big wine industry thing.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 9, 2009)

maxmm said:


> Is this fat admirer worthy of the thread?




To think yourself unworthy is to prove yourself worthy.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Great photos. Very handsome.:bow:



Oirish said:


> Yeah, I'm a dork. Hope this meets the criteria ladies


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 9, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Yeah, I'm a dork. Hope this meets the criteria ladies



As everyone else has said...um...YEAH. :smitten:


----------



## Kacki (Jan 9, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Great photos. Very handsome.:bow:



I'll second that.:wubu:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks ladies, way to make a guy feel welcome


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Thanks ladies, way to make a guy feel welcome




Anytime


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Thanks ladies, way to make a guy feel welcome




Yeah, yeah, now hurry up and get yourself over to the nekkid pics thread already.......


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Gimme an old-time movie star anyday:

William Holden


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Any nekkid pics of William Holden?


----------



## Oirish (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Any nekkid pics of William Holden?



Sinner...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Sinner...




At least I'm good at it.....


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah, yeah, now hurry up and get yourself over to the nekkid pics thread already.......



Yes please and thank you :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Not naked enough.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At least I'm good at it.....



Heh.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you feeling the pressure yet, Oirish?


----------



## Oirish (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you feeling the pressure yet, Oirish?



Oh jeez, peer pressure building up Pretty women want to see me naked. Don't know what to do:bounce:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Gimme an old-time movie star anyday:



How does this work for ya? Sorry I couldn't find a full length for you. Patric Knowles. Just watched The Wolfman last night (1941 version) awesome flick.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Oh jeez, peer pressure building up Pretty women want to see me naked. Don't know what to do:bounce:



I vote yes.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> How does this work for ya? Sorry I couldn't find a full length for you. Patric Knowles. Just watched The Wolfman last night (1941 version) awesome flick.



Oh, yes. :wubu: He'll definitely do.

Thanks, daddy-Oh!

This guy also clangs my bell. I'm totally in for the pouty mouth. Yum.


----------



## Donna (Jan 11, 2009)

I always had a crush on Oliver Reed growing up....intense eyes, lovely voice, great presence...very sexy even into his old age.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


>




:smitten:

Gives me a new appreciation for PopArt.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 11, 2009)

Donna said:


> I always had a crush on Oliver Reed growing up....intense eyes, lovely voice, great presence...very sexy even into his old age.



Totally! A great actor with incredible magnetism. Reminds me a little of Javier Bardem. Or the other way around.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just watched Pineapple Express tonight... nice little reminder of how hot James Franco is, even when he's a stoner. lol


----------



## troubadours (Jan 11, 2009)

will sheff from okkervil river :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 11, 2009)

The Hot Boy$, The Hot Boy$


----------



## Buffie (Jan 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I just watched Pineapple Express tonight... nice little reminder of how hot James Franco is, even when he's a stoner. lol



How have I overlooked this one? I've heard his name, but never knew he was so... tasty.

He even comes in blonde! Bonus! 

View attachment JamesFranco.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Jan 12, 2009)

Hunter Parrish. 

View attachment weeds_hparrish.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 12, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> The Hot Boy$, The Hot Boy$



totally thought his belt buckle said RAPE on it


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> totally thought his belt buckle said RAPE on it




Me too! And then I thought...I am so NOT going there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2009)

I know there was a Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy picture earlier (small, in a collage), but I thought, after watching P&P the other night, "the Darcy Stare" deserved a bigger pic, and yet another homage. I was unable to find one where his shirt is wet - bonus points for anyone who finds THAT photo. 

View attachment darcy.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


>



You're pretty :wubu:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> totally thought his belt buckle said RAPE on it



It doesn't? Then what the hell is "BAPE"?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 12, 2009)

Oirish said:


> It doesn't? Then what the hell is "BAPE"?



http://www.bape.com/


----------



## Oirish (Jan 12, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> http://www.bape.com/



Wow...I've never seen that much tacky shit in one place outside of a gypsy camp!


----------



## Donna (Jan 12, 2009)

troubadours said:


> will sheff from okkervil river :wubu:



Oh dear God, that kid is a dead ringer for my step son! So much so, I did a double take and made my hubby come look to make sure I wasn't losing my mind. 

I feel very, very, very old now.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 12, 2009)

Donna said:


> Oh dear God, that kid is a dead ringer for my step son! So much so, I did a double take and made my hubby come look to make sure I wasn't losing my mind.
> 
> I feel very, very, very old now.



um please introduce me


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 13, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> totally thought his belt buckle said RAPE on it



So did a ton of the readers of VIBE when the image appeared on its cover a few years ago.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 14, 2009)

Donna said:


> Oh dear God, that kid is a dead ringer for my step son! So much so, I did a double take and made my hubby come look to make sure I wasn't losing my mind.
> 
> I feel very, very, very old now.



also: pics or it didnt happen


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 14, 2009)

He is smokin hot :smitten: 

View attachment 6082400,h=400,pd=4,w=286.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo! 

Unintended AWESOME Consequence of the Baby Animals Pic Thread - 

I found _thissss:_

Hot and steamy vintage Sting. 

View attachment duckling.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

My long time non-characteristic crush.... But daayum :smitten:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> My long time non-characteristic crush.... But daayum :smitten:



Hell ya! DAYUM is right!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2009)

Hot guy in Beyoncé video.....Michael Ealy....Dios mio:smitten:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70AgyIEnBRE


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hell ya! DAYUM is right!



For sure!!!!! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2009)

Not only is he cute as hell, he's also a sweetheart and very funny.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^^ I'd probably do him....in the backseat of that car


----------



## Buffie (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not wild about his hair, but I so like to watch his show. The food always looks amazing. Plus he actually drives his car. Major props for not having a trailer queen.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm pretty much in love with one of the guys from the McDonalds McCafe commercials. It's the blondish one who's glasses are "very real" from the coffee house boys ad. I could care less what his name is. LOL

http://multimedia.boston.com/pub/m/20888271/mcdonalds_mccafe_hipsters_commercial.htm


----------



## kayrae (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree. Boys with glasses are hot!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I agree. Boys with glasses are hot!



Men without shirts are hot!

Check it out, laaaaadies.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53563


----------



## kayrae (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm there!


----------



## Suze (Jan 30, 2009)

he looks even better in his movies...sigh 

View attachment vincent-gallo-776791.jpg


View attachment z94385043.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Jackson Rathbone....He plays Jasper in Twilight so he's hot and he's part vampire! 

View attachment normal_0006.jpg


View attachment normal_0011.jpg


View attachment normal_0007.jpg


View attachment jasper.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 30, 2009)

angsty elfin royalty set on destroying mankind makes me wet.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 31, 2009)

Scott Speedman, :smitten: that boy is hot.
View attachment birdsf.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Feb 1, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Scott Speedman, :smitten: that boy is hot.
> View attachment 58178



Rawr. =)

This is relevant to my interests. Thanks Jenn!

And also available in blonde!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2009)

Alan Tudyk and Don Cheadle both give me the _feelings_. 











(Tickets to the gun show, anyone?)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

:eat2:


























+ he's Canadian


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

forgive me ladies( & gentlemen) ..... I need to share tatooded and eye liner hottie


Chester Bennington from Linkin Park
View attachment chester LP.jpg



View attachment carrey hart1.jpg

Carrey Hart- Xtreme sport and extreme yum!



View attachment Billie_Joe_Armstrong_by_Ekuseru.jpg

Billy Joe Armstrong from Green Day


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

UK hotties.....

Cillian
View attachment cm1.jpg


View attachment cm2.jpg


JRM

View attachment jrm2.jpg


View attachment jrm1.jpg


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dreadlock lovin....

Keith Hamilton Cobb
View attachment khc1.jpg


View attachment khc2.jpg



Vintage Lenny Kravitz
View attachment lk1.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 4, 2009)

Brian Yummmmmmo....
I love older men though but cant find a pic of my fav all time crush Lorne Greene


JoyJoy said:


> I LOVE Kevin Smith!
> 
> View attachment 44092
> 
> ...


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rob Pattinson
Yup I am a twilighter!:eat2::eat2::eat2:

View attachment rbp3.jpg


View attachment rbp4.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum!!! You know how to pick 'em


----------



## kayrae (Feb 4, 2009)

That's right... Rip that shirt off!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't believe this guy hasn't been posted yet. I've had a crush on him since "Angel." :wubu:

David Boreanaz:

View attachment 5bfoto5d20david-boreanaz.jpg


View attachment david-boreanaz-picture-1.jpg


View attachment male-celeb-david-boreanaz-001.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Feb 5, 2009)

you got to love David Boreanaz. He's one of my favs.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yum!!! You know how to pick 'em




I know, isn't he delish? :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2009)

kayrae said:


> That's right... Rip that shirt off!




I wish he would just rip it alllllllll off.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure the tiger's more than willing to help.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2009)

eric wareheim.










jemaine clement.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 5, 2009)

excellent pick, troubs. have you seen eagle vs. shark?


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2009)

kayrae said:


> excellent pick, troubs. have you seen eagle vs. shark?



no sadly i haven't...maybe i'll rent that this weekend :3
i just ordered this poster, tee hee





he is SO much finer than bret imo


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 7, 2009)

D'angelo..... i want him to take me into the jungle and do things...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ULZuCK_fgo :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 7, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> D'angelo..... i want him to take me into the jungle and do things...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ULZuCK_fgo :eat2:



The jungle?:doh: Noooo...I let him take me ANYWHERE to do things with me!:smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 11, 2009)

Jay Baruchel. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 12, 2009)

I LOVE Jay Baruchel! I posted pics of him like a thousand pages back. 

He's so nerdy hot.
:wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I LOVE Jay Baruchel! I posted pics of him like a thousand pages back.
> 
> He's so nerdy hot.
> :wubu:



oh i mustve missed them! I just watched Knocked Up and Tropic Thunder so Im all about Jay at the moment. :wubu:


----------



## QueenB (Feb 12, 2009)

random guy 

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## kayrae (Feb 12, 2009)

random guy ftw


----------



## QueenB (Feb 12, 2009)

kayrae said:


> random guy ftw



seriously. i was looking at my aim dashboard thing and this link popped up, got his photo from there haha.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I posted him before, but mmmm. Delicious.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, some have already been posted...but I just gotta add my fave shots.


'Cuz bitch he's the bomb like *tick tick*











Rodney King baby beat it like a cop....

best rapper alive...


I just think he's adorable, like a lil mini-G!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenB said:


> random guy



yeah because if that were me i would've eaten that bunny


----------



## Red (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> no sadly i haven't...maybe i'll rent that this weekend :3
> i just ordered this poster, tee hee
> 
> 
> ...



Uuuuuuuuuh....that man is beyooootiful!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

View attachment Photo 206.jpg


im the happiest girl in the world today


----------



## kayrae (Feb 13, 2009)

and I am the most jealous


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

kayrae said:


> and I am the most jealous



it was like four bucks on amazon! totally worth it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> no sadly i haven't...maybe i'll rent that this weekend :3
> i just ordered this poster, tee hee
> 
> 
> ...



-fapfapfapfapfap-

I really want his sugar lumps.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 14, 2009)

troubadours said:


> View attachment 58787
> 
> 
> im the happiest girl in the world today



HA! I love Flight of the Conchords! I used to live in New Zealand!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 14, 2009)

I have to admit, I think about 85% of the men on here are NOT hot. Not. Not even close. Haha.

Good thing we all have different opinions or the world would be pretty boring place. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2009)

Eric Violette - FreeCreditReport.com guy. lol 

View attachment ericviolette.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2009)

Oooh, just found another pic of him.

View attachment ericviolette2.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 15, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Eric Violette - FreeCreditReport.com guy. lol
> 
> View attachment 58844



hahaha yesss. but i think they bass player is cuter


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 16, 2009)

:wubu::wubu::wubu:












:wubu::wubu::wubu:​


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu:​



OH HELLO chunky rock star dude!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 16, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> OH HELLO chunky rock star dude!



You might just enjoy my boo. :blush:


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 16, 2009)

Ed Westwick, aka Chuck Bass from Gossip Girl. His character is 17 going on 30, a philanderer and a budding alcoholic, but HOT. Oh how I love the bad boys.

I'm not proud that I even know who he is, but enjoy.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 17, 2009)

i would tap that :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> You might just enjoy my boo. :blush:




Total cutie!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 17, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Total cutie!



:blush::blush::blush:

I'm a lucky one.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 17, 2009)

Dave 1 from Chromeo..yummmmmmm. not my usual type...but...yum. 

Saw them at GoodVibes festival a few days ago, funky stuff 

View attachment dave1chromeo.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know there was a Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy picture earlier (small, in a collage), but I thought, after watching P&P the other night, "the Darcy Stare" deserved a bigger pic, and yet another homage. I was unable to find one where his shirt is wet - bonus points for anyone who finds THAT photo.
> View attachment 56839



*NOT EXACTLY WHAT WAS ASKED FOR BUT IT IS MOTIVATING!
*




​


----------



## troubadours (Feb 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AshleyEileen said:


> You might just enjoy my boo. :blush:



hahaha i was so thinking that first guy looked like your boyfriend and then i scrolled down and saw your post, hehee



succubus_dxb said:


> Dave 1 from Chromeo..yummmmmmm. not my usual type...but...yum.
> 
> Saw them at GoodVibes festival a few days ago, funky stuff



oh yes pls. i've posted him a few times in this thread. he's so finneneee


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 18, 2009)

Red said:


> Uuuuuuuuuh....that man is beyooootiful!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

troubadours said:


> hahaha i was so thinking that first guy looked like your boyfriend and then i scrolled down and saw your post, hehee



AHAHAHAHA YESSSSS!
This made my night.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *NOT EXACTLY WHAT WAS ASKED FOR BUT IT IS MOTIVATING!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. :wubu: I'm suddenly feeling....very....motivated. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> You might just enjoy my boo. :blush:



Oh yes yes, I am SOOOOO totally enjoying your Boo  

It's amazing how he looks so similar to Jack Black in that second pic


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yes yes, I am SOOOOO totally enjoying your Boo
> 
> It's amazing how he looks so similar to Jack Black in that second pic



A lot of people say that about him! 

I came home from work today and saw this picture as my desktop background. (He changed it on me) I squee'd so loud and wanted to hug him! (But he's at band practice.)






:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yes yes, I am SOOOOO totally enjoying your Boo
> 
> It's amazing how he looks so similar to Jack Black in that second pic



*AshleyEileen: He is a cutie!

Green Eyed Fairy: You know I thought exactly the same thing when I first saw the pic.

and speaking of Jack....

*


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *AshleyEileen: He is a cutie!
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy: You know I thought exactly the same thing when I first saw the pic.
> 
> ...



Awesome pictures of Mr. Black. He's such a hottie.


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

............................

..............................


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> A lot of people say that about him!
> 
> I came home from work today and saw this picture as my desktop background. (He changed it on me) I squee'd so loud and wanted to hug him! (But he's at band practice.)
> 
> ...


CUTE



succubus_dxb said:


> Dave 1 from Chromeo..yummmmmmm. not my usual type...but...yum.
> 
> Saw them at GoodVibes festival a few days ago, funky stuff


God gawd!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going to add some hot boy pics, but...everyone already covered all the hot boys I like.


----------



## Suze (Feb 20, 2009)

michael vartan ftfw 

View attachment michael-vartan-13.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2009)

Just repost them with different pictures. I don't mind drooling again.



Lovelyone said:


> I was going to add some hot boy pics, but...everyone already covered all the hot boys I like.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 20, 2009)

susieQ said:


> michael vartan ftfw



a;sdlkfjadsfasl i remember having a crush on this guy hah.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Feb 20, 2009)

susieQ said:


> michael vartan ftfw



I fell in love with this hottie watching Alias, Michael Vaughn.:wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2009)

susieQ said:


> michael vartan ftfw





QueenB said:


> a;sdlkfjadsfasl i remember having a crush on this guy hah.





URTalking2Jenn said:


> I fell in love with this hottie watching Alias, Michael Vaughn.:wubu:



I was so in love with him in Never Been Kissed... too bad I never had any teachers as cool/hot as him. LOL


----------



## Suze (Feb 21, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I was so in love with him in Never Been Kissed... too bad I never had any teachers as cool/hot as him. LOL


that's were it started for me. :wubu:

he's so damn cute!


----------



## Red (Mar 3, 2009)

This bloke is so beautiful he makes me want to be a Vampire and thats _really _saying something as I normally HATE anything to do with blood.


View attachment PR_AidanTurner_face_1.jpg


View attachment mitchell.jpg


View attachment mich2.jpg



He hasn't really been in anything else on screen but I'm pretty sure he will be after being in this series. Its the best thing on the BBC so far this year AND it's filmed in my current hometown.


Yum! :happy:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

eightyseven said:


> You ladies are all forgetting one person you should be drooling over, okay? Just because I adore you all am I sharing this with you... but it should have been your first thought. He's pretty darn fine, in my *cough* humble *cough* opinion.




what a hottie! :smitten:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

Kimberleigh said:


> Simon was always mmmmmmmm tasty - but John Taylor...omg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG JOHN TAYLOR & ANTHONY KEDIS!!!

i have a t-shirt that says " I WANT JOHN TAYLOR FOR XMAS" 

MY ALL TIME FAV!!!!!!!!!! HOT HOT HOT


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

I watched 10,000 BC last night... 

Steven Strait is way hotter when he's all dirty and dreaded than when he's nice and clean cut. LOL


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Mar 4, 2009)

Hotness, this boy is hot.
View attachment adrian-grenier_3440.jpg
, View attachment adrian_grenier.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Mar 4, 2009)

Um, definitely yes. I like his silly curls.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Um, definitely yes. I like his silly curls.



Ditto- I heart boys with dark shaggy/curly hair and intense eyes.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 4, 2009)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Hotness, this boy is hot.



i was sitting next to that dude at an underground hip hop show in L.A.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 4, 2009)

i want to see his peenus :blush:


----------



## kayrae (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you take a picture and squeal with joy?



furious styles said:


> i was sitting next to that dude at an underground hip hop show in L.A.


----------



## Suze (Mar 8, 2009)

just saw him in Role Models and found him strangely attractive.
And it totally makes me feel like a pedo...




um forget i posted this 

View attachment christopher_mintz_plasse.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i want to see his peenus :blush:



In the name of all that is holy and right....will someone PLEASE rep her for the peenus talk.......:bow: 



susieQ said:


> just saw him in Role Models and found him strangely attractive.
> And it totally makes me feel like a pedo...



Eh, those pedo feelings pass quickly enough......


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 8, 2009)

Repped her for ya!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> In the name of all that is holy and right....will someone PLEASE rep her for the peenus talk.......:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Repped her for ya!



Thank you  :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't usually go for the pretty-pretty boys.

if he didn't groom his eyebrows so obviously, he'd be purrfect 

View attachment justin_baldoni_07.jpg


View attachment Picture-7.jpg


View attachment justin-baldoni3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> i don't usually go for the pretty-pretty boys.
> 
> if he didn't groom his eyebrows so obviously, he'd be purrfect




He looks like he would be one big eyebrow if he didn't groom them :doh:


----------



## Suze (Mar 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He looks like he would be one big eyebrow if he didn't groom them :doh:


shut up, fairy!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 31, 2009)

Going to post some of my idea of hot men...

Rain ..you may have seen him in speed racer?
View attachment rain edited to smaller.jpg


Akanashi Jin 
View attachment gin.jpg


Jasper from twilight 
View attachment 2vxi1kh.jpg


----------



## LordSheogorath (Apr 1, 2009)

Since I haven't posted here in a long time (been busy with a lot of things!) I figured I'd add a newer image. (I don't believe anyone has seen this picture?)


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Eric Bana*
View attachment Eric-Bana.jpg


*Guy Pearce*
View attachment GuyPearce.jpg


*Health Ledger*
View attachment heath_ledger_may_2007.jpg


*Hugh Jackman*
View attachment hugh_jackman.jpg


*Jordan Rodriques*
View attachment Jordan Rodrigues.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 1, 2009)

*i love heath & hugh!*


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 1, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Eric Bana*
> View attachment 61396
> 
> 
> ...




aussie aussie aussie oi oi oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. I love my new countrymen


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone else think Eric Bana looks like Richard Gere in that picture?


----------



## Donna (Apr 1, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Does anyone else think Eric Bana looks like Richard Gere in that picture?



Yes, was going to post the exact same thing but you bet me to it. A very, very young Richard Gere.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

Donna said:


> Yes, was going to post the exact same thing but you bet me to it. A very, very young Richard Gere.



Yeppers, a very young Richard Gere. Whew - I'm glad someone else thought so too. I was beginning to think I was crazy -- well more than normal. 

Both of these men are hotties.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 1, 2009)

clifton collins jr.. especially in sunshine cleaning.. those glasses!!





jarvis cocker. i think i may have posted him in here before, but he is a total fox so whatever.





both of the boys from the black keys. dan auerbach and patrick carney. they're from my hometown and went to high school with several people i know. they're even dreamier in person. swoon. :wubu:


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Clive Owen*
View attachment clive_owen_july_2007.jpg


*Colin Firth*
View attachment Colin-Firth.jpg


*David Boreanaz*
View attachment David-Boreanaz.jpg


*Denzel Washington*
View attachment denzelwashington_july_2007.jpg


*Edward Norton*
View attachment Edward-Norton.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

View attachment hugh_jackman_june_2007.jpg
View attachment Hugh-Jackman.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Clive Owen*
> View attachment 61463
> 
> 
> ...



Thank god, manly men. :smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 2, 2009)

i keep posting pictures of the same man, but godammit i want him.











now that i think about it, ill take both of them. *hump*


----------



## bexy (Apr 7, 2009)

TRACE CYRUS!!

OMFG!

Yes he is Miley Cyrus' brother, and yes he is the most beautiful man in the world!!

View attachment Trace_Cyrus.jpg


View attachment TraceCyrus3.jpg


View attachment Trace_Cyrus_by_Klariza.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 10, 2009)

Travis McCoy... mmmmmmmmmm nomnomnomnom :eat1: 

View attachment travis2.jpg


View attachment travis mccoy.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 11, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Travis McCoy... mmmmmmmmmm nomnomnomnom :eat1:



Ooh yes! They're actually coming to my university in a couple of weeks to do a concert... Wanna come visit, maybe I can hook the two of you up!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

LordSheogorath said:


> Since I haven't posted here in a long time (been busy with a lot of things!) I figured I'd add a newer image. (I don't believe anyone has seen this picture?)



so very HOT!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

Honestly, If the guy isnt an FA,.. then he really doesnt appeal to me


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2009)

Boosh boys make me hot.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 18, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Boosh boys make me hot.



BOOOOOSH! I love that show. Have to admit, I like Vince Noir's hair better in the second season. But doesn't Howard look a lot like dims' own Mango?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 18, 2009)

I watch Criminal Minds for him...*drool* He plays Dr. Spencer Reid....:eat2: 

View attachment matt.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## goofy girl (Apr 18, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I watch Criminal Minds for him...*drool* He plays Dr. Spencer Reid....:eat2:



No way..I called dibs on him a looooong time ago!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I watch Criminal Minds for him...*drool* He plays Dr. Spencer Reid....:eat2:



He doesn't look like a doctor....but he still might get me to stick my tongue out and say ahhhh.......


----------



## Hole (Apr 19, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> View attachment 61468
> View attachment 61469



Damn.:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 19, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ooh yes! They're actually coming to my university in a couple of weeks to do a concert... Wanna come visit, maybe I can hook the two of you up!



*books ticket to US of A* :eat1:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 19, 2009)

Now this is HOT 

View attachment 6082400,h=400,pd=4,w=286.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Apr 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He doesn't look like a doctor....but he still might get me to stick my tongue out and say ahhhh.......





goofy girl said:


> No way..I called dibs on him a looooong time ago!



I fully admit I have a HUGE weakness for smart geeky guys...they get my motor goin way more than athletic jock guys lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 20, 2009)

ohhhmygod hot guy with hammer :wubu::wubu::wubu:
He's called Jean-Paul San Pedro... I duno where he's from, and he's not all that in other photos, but on sighting this particular shot my knickers fell to the floor.



shirtless Jake Gyllenhall :eat2: 


who IS jamie lidell? I lurrrveee him. 

View attachment hot shirtless guy.JPG


View attachment jake gylenhall.jpg


View attachment hotnerdyguy.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 20, 2009)

nomnomnomnomnommmmmmmmmmm i want to have his little transforming babies :wubu: 

View attachment tattooguy.JPG


----------



## tattooU (Apr 22, 2009)

This man has been the topic of conversation a lot lately. 

6'4" and a redhead *sigh* He's definitely part of the reason i have the ginger perversion :smitten:


----------



## Suze (Apr 23, 2009)

dan deacon... a sexy fat genius. 

View attachment 546041537_2922e7c723_b.jpg


View attachment pitchfork-dan-deacon-web.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm feeling rather perversely ginger myself right now.....


----------



## troubadours (Apr 26, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> ohhhmygod hot guy with hammer :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> He's called Jean-Paul San Pedro... I duno where he's from, and he's not all that in other photos, but on sighting this particular shot my knickers fell to the floor.
> 
> 
> ...



jaime lidell yesyeysyes


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2009)

tattooU said:


> This man has been the topic of conversation a lot lately.
> 
> 6'4" and a redhead *sigh* He's definitely part of the reason i have the ginger perversion :smitten:



being a natural redhead myself...other gingers either are hideous or irresistible...that man makes me melt lol


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 28, 2009)

One of my new headshots. 

View attachment josh cop.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2009)

Actor4hire said:


> One of my new headshots.




Damn. 



Just damn.


:blush:


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 28, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you like?? 

Here is my nicer side... 

View attachment josh smiley.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2009)

Actor4hire said:


> I take it you like??
> 
> Here is my nicer side...




I like. :eat2: You're very handsome.


----------



## Gingembre (May 4, 2009)

Hello Hugh Dancy:






Tom Wisdom, don't mind if I do:





and Tom Sturridge, yes please:


----------



## troubadours (May 6, 2009)

justin vernon, your adorableness knows no bounds.

just for the record, i also think my boyf is hot, hotter than any guy i've ever posted here, but i don't share. /greedy


----------



## GWARrior (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

I love Baseball. 

Franklin Guitierrez RF





:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

Friday wins this page....


----------



## shinyapple (May 18, 2009)

I've watched "Shakespeare in Love" twice in the last couple of weeks and forgot how hot I thought Joseph Fiennes was. Pretty eyes AND a British accent? Yes please! 

View attachment elizabeth2.jpg


View attachment joseph-fiennes-20050827-66545.jpg


View attachment jseph1.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I've watched "Shakespeare in Love" twice in the last couple of weeks and forgot how hot I thought Joseph Fiennes was. *Pretty eyes AND a British accent? Yes please!*



I'm a fan of that combo as well


----------



## furious styles (May 18, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm a fan of that combo as well



haha! you've got a winner.


----------



## thejuicyone (May 20, 2009)

Taylor Kitsch from the TV show Friday Night Lights
(asdfghjkl; yum)


----------



## GWARrior (May 20, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Taylor Kitsch from the TV show Friday Night Lights
> (asdfghjkl; yum)



hes a very sexy Gambit in the new Xmen movie. :eat2:

Pierfrancesco Favino. ummmmm DAYYUUUMMMM


----------



## thatkassiegirl (May 20, 2009)

My bf can count right? :wubu:



​


----------



## StarWitness (May 21, 2009)

*cracks knuckles*

Greg Grunberg (Especially in this photo... ay papi)






Seth Rogen






James Murphy (aka LCD Soundsystem)






Nick Frost (He has sideburns in his new movie :wubu


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> Greg Grunberg (Especially in this photo... ay papi)
> 
> ...



Good lord. The first thing out of my mind was can I have a 5-some please? :eat2:


----------



## Ivy (May 21, 2009)

simon amstell.


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> Greg Grunberg (Especially in this photo... ay papi)
> 
> ...



Those are awesome photos!

... And awesome dudes!


----------



## GWARrior (May 22, 2009)

Zachary Quinto :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (May 22, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Zachary Quinto :wubu:



YES YES YES!

Saw the StarTrek movie y'day and I think I have more of a crush on Zac as Spock than as Sylar or, in fact, as Zachary Quinto himself. I'm not sure how I feel about this. Lol!


----------



## GWARrior (May 23, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> YES YES YES!
> 
> Saw the StarTrek movie y'day and I think I have more of a crush on Zac as Spock than as Sylar or, in fact, as Zachary Quinto himself. I'm not sure how I feel about this. Lol!



teehee. He makes a very sexy Spock. Id love to make Vulcan porn with him :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2009)

Zachary has big.........ears...........


----------



## GWARrior (May 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Zachary has big.........ears...........



i bet he has a big penis too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i bet he has a big penis too.



You obviously knew where I was going, eh?


----------



## Buffie (May 25, 2009)

What a fun thread this has been, but as Ris pointed out to me, it's getting a bit long in the tooth.


Thank you wonderful ladies (and gents) for your most awesome participation.

Mods, if you would please close this one.

Shall we start anew here? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59414


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2009)

Hate to close all this hotness - but there's hotter boys here!


----------

